# Move transition



## Exeldro (Mar 28, 2020)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Move transition - Transition that moves all sources to a new position



> Plugin for OBS Studio to move source to a new position during scene transition



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 1, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

extra options and bugfixes



> split ease in and ease out
> add curve option
> fix render y scale bug



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## _julius_ (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi @Exeldro,

Very cool, thanks for the work!
I was honestly starting an improvement of the https://github.com/CatxFish/motion-effect. Now I saw your fresh plugin and can stop here :D

One thing I am missing (and was missing in the other one as well): the possibility to fade the unique resources, instead of zooming/moving them. So that I can have one source moving, and others transitioning via fade.


----------



## _julius_ (Apr 3, 2020)

Ahh, and I would love to see a possible selection of common easing functions: https://easings.net/en#

(I would contribute, but am currently a bit lost in your .c-file)

Don't forget, that I'm in love with your plugin already :)


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 4, 2020)

@_julius_ sorry, the code is not as clean as I would like it to be. Let me know if can help you find your way in the code. You can contact me on the obs discord server.

At the moment I am thinking of making a exclude list in the transition, but maybe I should add an option for the exclude list to choose between Cut timings and fade effect.


----------



## BuildMineSurvive (Apr 5, 2020)

OBS Crashes with advanced scene switcher when it tries to transition before a another transition or stinger video has finished it seems. It also wont work with advanced scene switcher properly. I found a few workarounds for now, but if the 2 plugins would work smoothly, that would be wonderful. I think this is mostly an issue with advanced scene switcher, as it has not been updated in quite a long time.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 6, 2020)

@BuildMineSurvive I will test the combination with advanced scene switcher later this week and try to fix wherever the problem comes from.


----------



## jdudetv (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey just wondering, as i use the current motion one for moving elements around without transitioning. if thats somewhere on the roadmap of adding hotkey movement of elements to saved locations.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 8, 2020)

@jdudetv move without transition is not on the roadmap, because the move transition uses an other technique than the motion transition.


----------



## Michael.C (Apr 10, 2020)

This plugin is awesome, I was just thinking yesterday that I wish I could "morph" sources between scenes in OBS, and I look today and find this.  Do you think it would be possible to create an option to have transitions between sources with similar names?  For example, say I have source Input 1 and a source Input 1 [Cropped] in 2 different scenes, and I want a move transition between them.  There would presumably have to be some strict rules around naming conventions for this feature to work reliable, and yes I appreciate other complexities, but interesting if it's a possibility.

On the subject of cropped sources, this is the one thing that appears to still cut between, rather than smoothly transitioning like size and position.

My situation may be complicated by also using the obs-shaderfilter, and using it on a group around my source as this is the only way I seem to be able to get borders to work on a cropped AND non-cropped source.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 11, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.0.0



> added easing functions
> added source matching methods
> added source transitions
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 12, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

fix crop movement



> fix crop movement
> fix potential memory leak



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 12, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

add transition move scale type



> add transition move scale type



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## doxzilla (Apr 13, 2020)

Would it be possible to further refine the source matching? For example: "Source", "Source 1", and "Source 2" are spread across a variety of scenes. Transitioning between scenes that contain Source and Source 1 (or Source 2) get picked up by the matching algorithm and everything works as intended. However, transitioning between scenes that contain "Source 1" and "Source 2" do NOT get picked up because "Source 1" is not found in the source name "Source 2". In the meantime, I've come up with a pretty inelegant workaround by appending each source name with letters of the alphabet (SourceA, SourceAB, SourceABC...). Thanks!


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 13, 2020)

@doxzilla I like the idea of match without the number part. I will try and make it today.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 13, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

add source matching options



> add source matching options



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## doxzilla (Apr 13, 2020)

EDIT: Man, quick work on those matching options! They work like a charm!

Found another quirk with the plugin: if a source appears in multiple scenes and does not change dimensions, it will briefly flash black at the beginning of the transition.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 13, 2020)

@doxzilla can you specify (or screenshot) what settings you are using on the move transition, for me to try and replicate the issue.


----------



## doxzilla (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Exeldro (Apr 13, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

fix render source transition



> fix render source transition



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## doxzilla (Apr 14, 2020)

Found another odd behaviour: If you have the a Move transition specified for scenes using the Transition Override Matrix plugin, and have a transition other than that specific Move selected in the Scene Transitions Dock, it will play the transition animation and then revert back to the previous scene and lock out the Scene Transitions drop-down box.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 14, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

fix transition video stop signal



> fix transition video stop signal



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Surge42 (Apr 14, 2020)

Exeldro, thanks very much for you hard work on this script.  Can I assume that it is not possible to assign different motion and easing parameters for different scenes?  In other words it looks like you choose one type of easing and one motion path and it gets applied to all.  Am I correct?


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 15, 2020)

@Surge42 You can make multiple move transitions and give them all other settings, just give them useful names to tell them apart.
Different transitions per scene item is not possible at the moment. I have an idea for it and will try and implement it this week.

The idea is a "move transition override filter", that would allow you to set a filter on a source that lets you override some move transition settings just for that source.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 15, 2020)

Preview of the new move transition override filter properties:


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 15, 2020)

In the attachment a test version so people can test it before I release it.
Edit: released version 1.1.0


----------



## Surge42 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dude,  this is killer!


----------



## mutleyx (Apr 16, 2020)

Dumb question... is this plugin Mac compatible?


----------



## Basvm (Apr 16, 2020)

mutleyx said:


> Dumb question... is this plugin Mac compatible?


I found a mac build here: https://github.com/exeldro/obs-move-transition/actions/runs/79196707


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 16, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.1.0



> *Warning: properties have changed since version 1.0.x this resets some settings.*
> 
> 
> Split easing and curve properties for matched items, appearing items and disappearing items.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## dungi (Apr 16, 2020)

The 1.1.0 Update sounds so good :D thanks man. I will try this out later.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 16, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.1.1



> switched disappearing and appearing items



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## schirmeier (Apr 17, 2020)

The description says the plugin also works on Linux; however, only Windows and MacOS builds are available. Could you give me a hint how to properly build this plugin for Linux?
Moving it to obs-studio/plugins/ and modifying their CMakeLists.txt with +add_subdirectory(obs-move-transition) builds a .so, but a) feels wrong and b) I can't get it to load by moving it to ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/obs-move-transition/bin/.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 18, 2020)

schirmeier said:


> The description says the plugin also works on Linux; however, only Windows and MacOS builds are available. Could you give me a hint how to properly build this plugin for Linux?
> Moving it to obs-studio/plugins/ and modifying their CMakeLists.txt with +add_subdirectory(obs-move-transition) builds a .so, but a) feels wrong and b) I can't get it to load by moving it to ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/obs-move-transition/bin/.


The way you did it is the way I build it, but instead of "obs-move-transition" use "move-transition"


----------



## dungi (Apr 20, 2020)

I testet this plugin some days now and it works very good for scenes that have the same source in it.

But If I add some new fullscreen sources in the background the z-values overlaps through the animation (example: GameScene with Game in Background overlaps webcam and than it goes behind the webcam) and it glitches sometimes.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 20, 2020)

I like the idea of adding z-value or layers for items.
At the moment there are sort of 3 layers. If transitioning from scene a to scene b:


first half of transitionsecond half of transitionlayer 1matched items scene amatched items scene blayer 2items scene bitems scene alayer 3items scene aitems scene b

Within the layer the items are in order of the scene they coming from.


----------



## shibetpc (Apr 20, 2020)

schirmeier said:


> The description says the plugin also works on Linux; however, only Windows and MacOS builds are available. Could you give me a hint how to properly build this plugin for Linux?
> Moving it to obs-studio/plugins/ and modifying their CMakeLists.txt with +add_subdirectory(obs-move-transition) builds a .so, but a) feels wrong and b) I can't get it to load by moving it to ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/obs-move-transition/bin/.


I'm attempting to build on linux as well.  Did you have success?  If so, can you share the commands/process you used?  Thanks :)


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 20, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.1.2



> Use average z order of items



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 20, 2020)

@shibetpc to build this plugin you need to do an in tree build. So make sure you can build obs first. Check out the move transition repository to plugins/move-transition and add "add_subdirectory(text-freetype2)" to plugins/CMakeLists.txt. Next build and run.


----------



## dungi (Apr 21, 2020)

I just updated to 1.1.2 // the translations looks flawless now. Very cool. Thanks for your work.


----------



## shibetpc (Apr 21, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @shibetpc to build this plugin you need to do an in tree build. So make sure you can build obs first. Check out the move transition repository to plugins/move-transition and add "add_subdirectory(text-freetype2)" to plugins/CMakeLists.txt. Next build and run.


Ok, thanks for that info. Stupid question: I'm using an Arch based linux distribution, so the version of OBS I'm using is coming from the user repository. Can I build this against the 'portable' version and then move the /plugins/move-transition/* data to my existing install?


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 21, 2020)

@shibetpc In theory build a version and add it to an existing install should be possible, but I don't know enough Linux to help you with that.


----------



## shibetpc (Apr 21, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @shibetpc In theory build a version and add it to an existing install should be possible, but I don't know enough Linux to help you with that.


No worries.  Thanks for the assistance.  I'll give it a go and report back in case anybody is looking in the future :)


----------



## frankdyring (Apr 22, 2020)

Great plugin! Would it be possible to use some of the same code to be able to zoom / pan / tilt a source and in that way create a sort of PTZ effect to a stationary camera? Could be something like assigning a hotkey and then source "A" will zoom in X%


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 22, 2020)

@frankdyring Just make multiple scenes with the same source, 1 full frame, 1 zoom at position and 1 zoom at other position.
Add hotkeys to switch between the scenes.


----------



## Cykelero (Apr 22, 2020)

This plugin is delightful; transitions go a long way to make everything feel nicer . Thanks for making it!

There seems to be an issue around using transitions that don't move or zoom, on appearing sources; for instance, when trying to make sources appear with simply a fade. The fade works, but on the very first frame of the transition, you can see the source's final appearance. Or said differently, the source animation's end frame flashes at the very beginning of the transition.
Is this something you've noticed?


----------



## kineticscreen (Apr 23, 2020)

Cykelero said:


> This plugin is delightful; transitions go a long way to make everything feel nicer . Thanks for making it!
> 
> There seems to be an issue around using transitions that don't move or zoom, on appearing sources; for instance, when trying to make sources appear with simply a fade. The fade works, but on the very first frame of the transition, you can see the source's final appearance. Or said differently, the source animation's end frame flashes at the very beginning of the transition.
> Is this something you've noticed?



Yes noticed this too, might be particular with layers with transparencies? 

Another thing I've noticed that is different (and inferior IMHO) to the original motion-effect implementation, is that the 'resizing' of animated sources that are changing size happens at the end of the animation, whereas with motion-effect it was done in the middle of the animation. This is particularly noticeable if you're doing a 'zoom' effect - the layer that is getting bigger and bigger will be at low resolution, until it snaps to full resolution at the end. With motion-effect. it would snap in the middle of the move, which wasn't seamless, but far less distracting.

Otherwise this plugin is unbelievably good.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 23, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.1.3



> Fix source transition initialization



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 23, 2020)

@kineticscreen I failed to reproduce the snapping you are describing. Can you provide a video to show it? Or give me the settings your are using?


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 23, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.1.4



> ignore disabled filters



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kineticscreen (Apr 24, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @kineticscreen I failed to reproduce the snapping you are describing. Can you provide a video to show it? Or give me the settings your are using?



I'll get back to you if I can reliably reproduce it. At the moment it only seems to happen on one particular piece of footage, within one project, so there are too many variables to be useful. If I can recreate or see it happening elsewhere I'll post something more useful.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 26, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.2.0



> Add Move Source filter
> For moving sources without a transition.
> For each position you want a source in, add the "Move Source" filter to the scene, select the source you want to move, position that source in the correct position and click "Get transform", set the duration of the movement, assign the hotkeys.​



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## shibetpc (Apr 26, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @shibetpc In theory build a version and add it to an existing install should be possible, but I don't know enough Linux to help you with that.





shibetpc said:


> No worries.  Thanks for the assistance.  I'll give it a go and report back in case anybody is looking in the future :)


For anyone interested, I did this and can confirm it worked perfectly.


----------



## toplachi (Apr 26, 2020)

The 1.2.0 version doesn't work on my mac... but versions up to 1.1.4 still do ... Thank you that this is already available to other platforms!


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 26, 2020)

@toplachi I try to make plugins multi platform as much as I can. But I don't have a Mac or Linux (development) environment to test and debug it, so I am depending on others to fix and test it for me.
As far as I can see the Mac build did not give me any errors. Did you get an error message with version 1.2.0 (in the log file)?


----------



## toplachi (Apr 27, 2020)

Recent log files don't have errors.

I'm not sure if this is related to this case, this is what I can see from the log file when I first try move transistion (1.2.0)

glTexImage2D failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_VALUE(0x501)
01:21:50.155: device_texture_create (GL) failed

I then installed  earlier versions of move transition and they are working. Reinstalled ver 1.2..0 back again but didn't encounter the error message mentioned above.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 27, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.2.1



> Made "Move Source" filter smoother
> Update Spanish translations



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## paulkilroy (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry for the basic question, but if I install the macos binaries, what happens when OBS wants to update to a newer version?


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 28, 2020)

@paulkilroy updating OBS should not be a problem, it should not change this plugin.


----------



## paulkilroy (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry, I'm sure I'm doing something wrong, but downloaded the Mac binaries, added the Move Transition, and am only getting the transition cut to black for the duration, then it brings up the new scene. Any ideas? Both scenes use the same video capture device, just some text and images are different between them.


----------



## toplachi (Apr 28, 2020)

paulkilroy said:


> Sorry, I'm sure I'm doing something wrong, but downloaded the Mac binaries, added the Move Transition, and am only getting the transition cut to black for the duration, then it brings up the new scene. Any ideas? Both scenes use the same video capture device, just some text and images are different between them.


Try this ver 1.1.4  https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/version/2318/download?file=54534


----------



## paulkilroy (Apr 28, 2020)

toplachi said:


> Try this ver 1.1.4  https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/version/2318/download?file=54534


Perfect - Thank you!


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 30, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.2.2



> Added match scene with scene item
> Going from a scene to a scene with that scene included or the other way around​



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 30, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.2.3



> Apply Move Source get transform direct



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## bravonoj (May 1, 2020)

I installed this on a mac and now I can not open OBS.  Can anyone help me roll it back?  How do I uninstall it?  24.0.6


----------



## Exeldro (May 3, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.2.4



> Support renaming of sources
> When a source is renamed it will be renamed in the filter settings for both move source filter and move transition override filter.​



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## mwe76 (May 4, 2020)

I am still new to OBS but can learn quickly. I am having trouble installing the plugin. I unzip the download into the folder as I've read (C:\Program Files\obs-studio\; however, when I open OBS Studio (64bit). The "Move" selection does not appear when I go to select it.

Is there a more specific location the plugin needs to be installed in? Like the obs-plugins folder?

I have a feeling I'm missing something simple.

For reference I'm running OBS Studio 64 bit on Windows 10 Pro on an ASUS ROG-GL553VE Laptop with 32GB RAM.


----------



## Exeldro (May 4, 2020)

@mwe76 check if the following file exists after the unzipping:
C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\move-transition.dll
if it does exists, chek if it shows op in the log file of OBS (Help -> Log Files -> View Current Log)
Next check the + Icon in your Scene Transitions dock.


----------



## mwe76 (May 4, 2020)

@Exeldro I found my issue with the install. It is purely on me. lol
I was not paying attention to the fact I was downloading the source material from Github, all the while, not even seeing the download button on the other page that contains the actual install files. *sigh*

Yes, it's a Monday.
Yes, I'm laughing at myself.


----------



## f2bacon (May 5, 2020)

it seems like this might not be working on obs 25? motion effect no longer works either so i dont think move transition is the problem, but the update that caused the problem


----------



## Exeldro (May 5, 2020)

@f2bacon Move transition runs without problems for me on OBS version 25. For Mac try version 1.1.4 of this plugin.
What is the exactly problem you are having? Is the Move transition an option in the transitions? Is the transition displaying black screen?


----------



## Michael.C (May 5, 2020)

Love the matching source name options. Thank you. This is great.


----------



## Michael.C (May 5, 2020)

I have this slightly unexpected behavior where the the sources oversize and overlap each other.  I've recorded a slow transition to make it more obvious what is happening here https://youtu.be/EtOGMcrDMy0 . You'll see when the small PiP grows, it overgrows and shrinks back at the end of the transition. I think the other oddities seen here are complicated by sources in groups, and different crop settings, but I haven't tested enough to be sure.


----------



## Michael.C (May 5, 2020)

Sorry, new Video Link https://youtu.be/l_KoP7z1SYY


----------



## Exeldro (May 6, 2020)

@Michael.C It looks like you choose a easing option for matching items that overshoots.
And on the left the 2 matching items have seem to have a different crop.


----------



## cvhvisuals (May 6, 2020)

Followed the install instructions on PC. Running v25.0.8. Transition shows in the log but does not show in transitions when attempting to add.
Any ideas?
Edit: Figure it out. I was attempting to add as a quick transition at first. Works! Thanks dude for the plugin, much appreciated. Good work!


----------



## Michael.C (May 6, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Michael.C It looks like you choose a easing option for matching items that overshoots.
> And on the left the 2 matching items have seem to have a different crop.



I meant to say, I set it to No Easing, and it was doing this.  Just went to get a screeshot of this, and managed to freeze OBS - that doesn't happen?


----------



## toplachi (May 7, 2020)

I also experience OBS freezing during streaming after updating move transition from v0.1.0 to 1.2.3 .... I revert back to v0.1.0 to see if it was the plug-in that could be causing it, all worked good aside from the crop/motion bug. I test versions 1.2.0 & 1.1.4 and experienced freezing again. I installed v1.0.0 and now on 1.0.2 and now running without the freezing. I think I need to try 1.0.5. Looks like it was the fix for the video still playing even it is already in preview or not active while on studio mode.

I am running on an windows server 2008 r2 OS
i7 Processer
16gb RAM
Intel HD graphics built in from the motherboard


----------



## goose3000 (May 7, 2020)

bravonoj said:


> I installed this on a mac and now I can not open OBS.  Can anyone help me roll it back?  How do I uninstall it?  24.0.6


It sucks no-one here answered this. It clearly breaks OBS 24 and lower on Mac using that pkg install.

You have to upgrade to the latest OBS 25 for this to work. After you install and replace in your applications you'll see the move transition. Leave the settings on default and change the ms to around 500. ;)


----------



## toplachi (May 8, 2020)

goose3000 said:


> It sucks no-one here answered this. It clearly breaks OBS 24 and lower on Mac using that pkg install.
> 
> You have to upgrade to the latest OBS 25 for this to work. After you install and replace in your applications you'll see the move transition. Leave the settings on default and change the ms to around 500. ;)


The minimum OBS Studio version for this is 25.0.0 https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/
To uninstall it from mac, you have to delete the "move-transition" folder from HDD\Library\Application Support\ob-studio\plugins\

I cannot make the later versions to work on mac and stayed on v1.1.4... Maybe I will try those settings too.
Im glad that the author has also made this available for mac eventhough he doesnt have a machine to test this on


----------



## CBMoGraph (May 8, 2020)

This looks like a fantastic piece of work, but I'm having a problem with mine. I'm on macOS (latest version of Catalina) using 1.2.4 of Move Transition and 25.0.8 of OBS Studio. When using the Move Transition, my preview window will black out for about half a second and then show the new scene with no movement at all. I've made sure that all my sources are matching - the same source from one scene to the next. What am I doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Krishnam (May 8, 2020)

Hello there, I installed Move Transition plugin but I don't see it obs studio. I unzipped and installed move plugin in the obs studio root folder. Please advise.


----------



## Exeldro (May 8, 2020)

@Krishnam you downloaded and extracted the source code instead of the compiled version of the plugin. Make sure you use the correct link to download.


----------



## tophermuse (May 8, 2020)

I am having the same issue as @bravonoj. Installed on macOS and now OBS crashes at launch. Tried to remove the files but still happening.


----------



## Exeldro (May 9, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.2.5



> Add switch point setting



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Krishnam (May 9, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Krishnam you downloaded and extracted the source code instead of the compiled version of the plugin. Make sure you use the correct link to download.



My mistake. I got it working now. Thank you


----------



## msdp (May 9, 2020)

I am having issues i've downloaded the plugin and move the files to the folder but it does not show up in OBS


----------



## zenone (May 9, 2020)

Love the plug-in!  You da man, Exaldro!

One question, is there a way to move/transition sources within a scene?  I have a video file source I'm running in a scene, but also want to manipulate the other sources in the same scene.  If I transition to a new scene, it will restart the video file.  

P.S. I could also do a workaround if anyone know how to keep a video file running between scenes in OBS?


----------



## Exeldro (May 9, 2020)

@msdp Can you try this video: https://youtu.be/EzNjI8O_KyA?t=112
@zenone if the same media source is in 2 scenes and you switch between them the source keeps playing for me.


----------



## Exeldro (May 9, 2020)

@trueprophetkane You downloaded and extracted the source code. Download here: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/download


----------



## Exeldro (May 10, 2020)

If you want to move sources without transitioning to an other scene check out this video:


----------



## zenone (May 10, 2020)

Perfect! Like the man said, you crushed this, Exeldro!  Best OBS plugin out there!


----------



## Exeldro (May 11, 2020)

@zenone please put your review here: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/rate


----------



## neoyagami (May 11, 2020)

this is amazing, weirdly this plugins ignore my game source(Im ussing the same in both escenes) they show like they are new :\


----------



## Exeldro (May 11, 2020)

@neoyagami can you send me an obs log and tell me which scene you expected the move of your game source?


----------



## kineticscreen (May 11, 2020)

@Exeldro I thought you might appreciate seeing how we've used your plugin in our new online live-streamed news comedy. I've cut together where the plugin was used in our first episode:


----------



## Timboxyz (May 11, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 1.2.5



Does this also fix the issue on OSX requiring reverting to an earlier version?


----------



## Exeldro (May 11, 2020)

Timboxyz said:


> Does this also fix the issue on OSX requiring reverting to an earlier version?


I still have no way of testing Mac builds, so I hope some Mac developer can help me fix that.


----------



## kpereira (May 11, 2020)

Hello @Exeldro, good to talk to you!

I am a macOS user and I am also having the same problem when using the latest version 1.2.5 of Move Transition and 25.0.8 of OBS Studio.

As version history exists, I can test other versions.

Would you know if any combination of plugin and OBS versions worked well on macOS?


----------



## Exeldro (May 11, 2020)

@kpereira
Version 1.1.4 has been reported working for Mac with OBS version 25.0.x


----------



## kpereira (May 12, 2020)

@Exeldro, as you reported, the plugin version 1.1.4 worked well with the OBS version 25.0.8 on macOS. Great!

I also confirm that versions greater than 1.1.4 do not work well on macOS, that is, between the beginning and the end of the move transition, the screen goes black.

Thus, I think that investigate from version 1.2.0 would be a good north. I have some experience in software development for macOS. If you need any support I can help.

Thank you very much for this excellent plugin!


----------



## itsCalski (May 12, 2020)

Hey guys, i am unzipping this into my obs-studio folder, but the 'Move' option is not coming up under the scene transition?


----------



## neoyagami (May 12, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @neoyagami can you send me an obs log and tell me which scene you expected the move of your game source?


hi
the escenes are
Stream mio - STEAM FS
Stream mio - STEAM NOFS
the source name is 
AVM PCIE

thanks for your help


----------



## Exeldro (May 12, 2020)

@kpereira , @Timboxyz ,@tophermuse, @bravonoj , @toplachi , @paulkilroy , @CBMoGraph
Can anyone test version 1.2.6 on Mac for me.


----------



## toplachi (May 12, 2020)

Tested it and its working on mac High Sierra! Thank you very much!


----------



## Exeldro (May 12, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.2.6



> Fix Mac build and small bugs



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kpereira (May 12, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @kpereira , @Timboxyz ,@tophermuse, @bravonoj , @toplachi , @paulkilroy , @CBMoGraph
> Can anyone test version 1.2.6 on Mac for me.



Hi @Exeldro, the version 1.2.6 worked as a charm on macOS!

macOS Catalina 10.15.4
OBS Studio 25.0.8
Move transition 1.2.6

Great job!


----------



## Timboxyz (May 12, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @kpereira , @Timboxyz ,@tophermuse, @bravonoj , @toplachi , @paulkilroy , @CBMoGraph
> Can anyone test version 1.2.6 on Mac for me.


Assuming that running the package installer replaces the previous version, then it seems to be fixed.
The log file does not provide version info on plugins.

Although the filter says it only works on scenes, not sources which is contrary to the write up.


----------



## Exeldro (May 12, 2020)

Timboxyz said:


> Although the filter says it only works on scenes, not sources which is contrary to the write up.


The move source filter only works when added to a scene and it will effect a source in that scene.


----------



## kpereira (May 12, 2020)

@Exeldro, I translated the words of the plugin into my native language, Portuguese Brazil (pt-BR). Can I send for your analysis? Or if you prefer I can collaborate directly on your GitHub project. Below is an image of the screen.


----------



## Exeldro (May 12, 2020)

@kpereira You can sent the translations in any way you want. I am not be able to check if translations are correct.


----------



## kpereira (May 12, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @kpereira You can sent the translations in any way you want. I am not be able to check if translations are correct.



Great! I can add and maintain the translation (pt-BR.ini) in the GitHub repository. In this case, do I create a new branch or commit directly to the master? Probably my GitHub user 'kelson-pereira' will need permission for this.


----------



## Exeldro (May 12, 2020)

@kpereira On github you would need to create a pull request.
Other options are add it as attachment on a post here or send it via the OBS discord server.


----------



## kpereira (May 12, 2020)

Nice @Exeldro, the pull request was created. Any problem tell me. Regards!


----------



## itsCalski (May 12, 2020)

@Exeldro You able to help me? 'Move' isn't coming up in scene transitions when i put the files into the obs-studio folder?


----------



## Exeldro (May 12, 2020)

@itsCalski 
Does the file C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\move-transition.dll exist?
Did you use the add icon on the scene transition dock?
Is the plugin mentioned in your OBS log?
Can you check if you have the latest visual studio runtime installed?


----------



## neoyagami (May 14, 2020)

@Exeldro version 1.2.6 still have the "ignoring" source in the transitions :( 
I hope u have a good day :) sir.


----------



## FATguyFUNtime (May 14, 2020)

When I install this it doesn't show up... I am running obs.live, does that matter ???


----------



## neoyagami (May 14, 2020)

FATguyFUNtime said:


> When I install this it doesn't show up... I am running obs.live, does that matter ???


for what I know this is only for obs studio


----------



## neoyagami (May 14, 2020)

@Exeldro never mind. the second escene was the problem. I realized that the source worked in every other escene, so I made that one from scratch and worked flawlesly, thank :)


----------



## FATguyFUNtime (May 14, 2020)

neoyagami said:


> for what I know this is only for obs studio


ty but got it working


----------



## Exeldro (May 15, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.2.7



> Add option to cache source transitions



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Atrixium (May 15, 2020)

For what it's worth, I was able to get this working on Linux Mint 19, here's what I did:

Download source and untar into folder
Install dependencies listed here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/wiki/Install-Instructions#debian-based-build-directions
Download move-transition source and untar to <source Folder>/plugins/move-transition
Modify <source folder>/plugins/CMakeLists.txt by adding add_subdirectory(move-transition) to the end of the file
Navigate to source root and run mkdir build && cd build
Run cmake -DUNIX_STRUCTURE=1 ..
make -j8 (I used -j8 because I have an 8 core processor, set the number to your number of cores/threads)
Patiently wait for compile
Navigate to <source Folder>/plugins/move-transition and copy move-transition.so to ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/move-transition/bin/64bit/ and Data subdirectory to ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/move-transition/
Profit?

Now that I've leaped through the hoops I can start enjoying the plugin! Thanks Exeldro for putting this together, hopefully these instructions help some of my fellow Linux users also enjoy it!


----------



## Dummi303 (May 16, 2020)

Probably a simple one here. I simply need for the "movement", in this case a slow zoom, or L to R pan to occur whenever a "scene" is selected. Anything? Need it to be fully automated, no hot keys. Right now I'm using Advance Scene Switcher to do the auto switching.


----------



## Exeldro (May 17, 2020)

Video about using move transition for rotation effects:


----------



## Maestro (May 18, 2020)

First of all, thank you so much, your plugin is like the best thing ever. You know what else would be cool? Same animations of sources when they become visible and before they become hidden. I know that there's a workaround by creating duplicate of scene and people kinda used to this. Not me, cuz I like to move my webcam with different games and it kinda ruins this aproach for me. So if you could add this feature, this would solve everything that's wrong with OBS right now.


----------



## Exeldro (May 18, 2020)

@Maestro You can use the move source filter to move sources in and out of the canvas instead of changing the visibility of source.


----------



## Exeldro (May 18, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.2.8



> Fix potential freeze
> Add linux build



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Maestro (May 18, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Maestro You can use the move source filter to move sources in and out of the canvas instead of changing the visibility of source.


Wow, this actually solves everything. There's only one thing that causes problems for me - hotkeys. I use Stream Deck to trigger hotkeys. And for some reason hotkey doesn't trigger if any program is in focus, including OBS. I tried different hotkeys. I have to make sure that I clicked on Windows taskbar to unfocus everything before pressing key on Stream Deck. Not a big deal, I can live with that cuz I'm running 2 PC setup. But it would be great if you could add new events for "move source" filters - trigger on hotkey / trigger when source becomes visible / trigger before hiding source.

/add
Just found out that starting Stream Deck software as administrator solves this issue. Nvm, hotkeys are fine.


----------



## Exeldro (May 19, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.3.0



> Add option to start move source on activate, deactivate, show or hide.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (May 19, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.3.1



> move sources filter start trigger add enable option



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## I3ordo (May 19, 2020)

move sources filter start trigger add enable option Version 1.3.0 Add option to start move source on activate, deactivate, show or hide.(edited)

these changes can help with delayed move-transition effect?

i would love to have chained transitions so that A go to X wait there then go to Y wait there and go to Z and wait there then go somewhere else


----------



## Dummi303 (May 20, 2020)

Exeldro... YOU sir... are a genius!  Love this plugin!.. ESPECIALLY after today's changes! Quick request, Is there any way to add a "Start Get Transform" into the "Move Source" filter? That way I can set a start point on the source.   Workflow = 1. Scene activated (by whatever switching method, I'm currentlhy using AdvScene Switcher), 2. the source (scene) gets positioned to the "start position". 3. movment proceeds until the "end transfrom" point.   = Bad Ass!


----------



## Dummi303 (May 20, 2020)

or... OR....  A simple "loop" button?  Basically I just need it to look like the camera is constantly in some sort of motion.


----------



## Exeldro (May 20, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.4.0



> Add start delay and move next option to move source filter
> Allowing to make a chain or loop of move actions​



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Dummi303 (May 20, 2020)

Nailed it bro.. NAILED IT!


----------



## toplachi (May 21, 2020)

Follow up:


toplachi said:


> I also experience OBS freezing during streaming after updating move transition from v0.1.0 to 1.2.3 .... I revert back to v0.1.0 to see if it was the plug-in that could be causing it, all worked good aside from the crop/motion bug. I test versions 1.2.0 & 1.1.4 and experienced freezing again. I installed v1.0.0 and now on 1.0.2 and now running without the freezing. I think I need to try 1.0.5. Looks like it was the fix for the video still playing even it is already in preview or not active while on studio mode.
> 
> I am running on an windows server 2008 r2 OS
> i7 Processer
> ...



I installed v1.4.0 and haven't encountered freezing yet... Probably the update on v1.2.8 fixed it. Thank you very much!


----------



## IGA (May 23, 2020)

Hey there, I'm REALLY new to OBS, and by default super new to this particular plugin; but definitely not new to streaming.

I hope this is the proper way to post a bug I've run into using the Move Transition plugin─or at least I believe it's a bug.

So, I've been able to add this Effects Filter to sources I want to move, but it doesn't seem to work on Scene Sources.

So, I have a Scene named "*(CAM) Cell - B&W on TV*", and in that scene is one source, one of my web cams named "_Low Cam_"─added as a Video Capture Device Source.

In another scene named "*Cell*" I have the scene "*(CAM) Cell - B&W on TV*" added as a Scene Source.

When in the Scene "*Cell*", I try and apply this Move Transition effect to the Scene Source "*(CAM) Cell - B&W on TV*", but the Move Transition plugin doesn't take notice to the changes I'm making to it. The plugin, instead, wants me to make changes to the web cam source, "_Low Cam_", in the actual Scene "*(CAM) Cell - B&W on TV*".

Is this a bug, or am I just messin up? If it _is_ a bug, are there plans to make this work soon in the future?


*If you're curious as to why I need my web cam in its own scene, read on...*
=============================================================

Now, you might be asking yourself, "Why do you have your web cam embedded by itself in its own scene?". Well that's bc I have many scenes that use the exact same web cam, but all require different effects added to them. So, I can't directly apply a filter to the web cam source. I need to add the filters to scenes that contain the web cam source.


----------



## Exeldro (May 23, 2020)

@IGA I tried to replicate the issue you are describing, but everything seems to be working fine for me. Can you provide a video of the issue and a OBS log file?


----------



## IGA (May 23, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @IGA I tried to replicate the issue you are describing, but everything seems to be working fine for me. Can you provide a video of the issue and a OBS log file?



@Exeldro I've attached a log file of my current sessions, and here's a link to a video explaining the issue to make it easier :D






						Exeldro.flv
					






					drive.google.com
				




Please let me know when you've downloaded the video so I can delete it. Thank you!


----------



## Exeldro (May 23, 2020)

@IGA I downloaded the files, will check them later today.


----------



## IGA (May 23, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @IGA I downloaded the files, will check them later today.



@Exeldro Thank you! I look forward to it!


----------



## Exeldro (May 23, 2020)

@IGA you added the filter on the scene you wanted to move, but you should right click on the scene "Cell" and add the move source filters there.


----------



## IGA (May 23, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @IGA you added the filter on the scene you wanted to move, but you should right click on the scene "Cell" and add the move source filters there.



@Exeldro Blah! I'm so sorry to have wasted your time!

Thank you so much for taking the time to clarify!


----------



## sniejadlik (May 24, 2020)

This is amazing the work you have put into this over the last month.  Your latest updates add so much more usefulness to OBS as a broadcast tool, and this is actually something that is now letting us make serious production ready transition graphics and motion.  Kudos! 

I'm noticing one small issue and not sure if it's a bug or just user error. I'm not able to get the move to trigger on either show or hide of a browser element.  I am triggering the show and hide with a hotkey and also clicking with mouse.  Both are linked to the corresponding move filter for their position. The layer shows and hides but is not triggering the animation.  I can overcome this by just triggering the same functions with hotkeys though so it's a work around for now.


----------



## Exeldro (May 28, 2020)

Working on move values instead of source, as shown here combined with the 3D transform filter of StreamFX plugin


----------



## kineticscreen (May 28, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Working on move values instead of source, as shown here combined with the 3D transform filter of StreamFX plugin
> View attachment 56782



Amazing. Your development on this plugin has been incredible.

How hard would it be to add 'fade' as an option for toggle source effects, rather than just move / scale?


----------



## Exeldro (May 28, 2020)

@kineticscreen you can do a fade transition on sources, disable zoom and set position to none.


----------



## kineticscreen (May 28, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @kineticscreen you can do a fade transition on sources, disable zoom and set position to none.



Sorry, I'm talking about when you have a different trigger for a Move Source transition, not as part of a scene transition. If that makes sense.

So instead of having a source move positions when it is Shown or Hidden, it just fades In or Out.


----------



## Exeldro (May 28, 2020)

@kineticscreen test this pull request and be sure to share your test result in the pull request.


----------



## Shilon (May 29, 2020)

Hi
I love the plugin,
but do not understand how to use the start trigger:
 to start move source on activate, deactivate, show, hide or enable.
I would really appreciate an explanation
thanks


----------



## Exeldro (May 29, 2020)

Start trigger options are:

*None*
not started automatic, use a hotkey or set next move on an other move to start this move
*Activate*
When the source becomes actively shown in the final mix
*Deactivate*
When the source becomes not active, so not showing the final mix.
*Show*
A source is considered showing if it’s being displayed anywhere at all, whether on a display context or on the final output
*Hide*
When it is not showing anywhere
*Enable*
When the eye icon in front of filter name is enabled.


----------



## icezolation (May 29, 2020)

Thanks for updating this extremely great plugin!

I'm still unsure on how to use triggers. Do I put a filter on a scene, then select the source or do I put the filter directly on a single element, in combination with other filters?


----------



## Shilon (May 29, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Start trigger options are:
> 
> *None*
> not started automatic, use a hotkey or set next move on an other move to start this move
> ...


now I understand the options, but can not get it to work..
I must be doing something wrong..

Other than that I am operating the plug in with no problems


----------



## skylerskinner (May 30, 2020)

This works beautifully, thank you for  this.

I don't know how possible it is, but it would be amazing if you could set the speed of the transition effect of something appearing or disappearing, or perhaps time the motion effect to happen before or after the other scene elements appear or disappear, like being able to make a fade in/out faster or make the scene go -sources fade out > sources move > sources fade in, instead of everything happening at once.


----------



## lonnielevi (May 30, 2020)

This does not work for me in the 64 bit version of OBS Studio. There is only the 32-bit plugin inside of the zipped download.


----------



## Exeldro (May 30, 2020)

@skylerskinner it is all possible, but I need to figure out a way that is understandable and easy to configure.

@lonnielevi there is a separate 32bit download


----------



## lonnielevi (May 30, 2020)

@Exeldro Yeah, I'm an idiot. Thanks! Lol. I downloaded the 32 bit a week ago for another machine and tried to use the same zip on another.


----------



## Exeldro (May 31, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.5.0



> Add move value filter
> Allows you to move a value from a source or a filter on the source.​Add move relative option to move source filter
> Move relative to current position instead of to an absolute position​Allow edit transform text in move source filter



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## NestorLS (Jun 1, 2020)

schirmeier said:


> The description says the plugin also works on Linux; however, only Windows and MacOS builds are available. Could you give me a hint how to properly build this plugin for Linux?
> Moving it to obs-studio/plugins/ and modifying their CMakeLists.txt with +add_subdirectory(obs-move-transition) builds a .so, but a) feels wrong and b) I can't get it to load by moving it to ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/obs-move-transition/bin/.



You managed to install it on linux. Could you explain it step by step


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 3, 2020)

@NestorLS to install on linux


> Move move-transition.so
> to ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/move-transition/bin/64bit/move-transition.so
> as well as all the locale files (en_US.ini and such)
> to ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/move-transition/data/locale/


----------



## NestorLS (Jun 4, 2020)

Exeldro, I have copied the unzipped folder "move-transition" to "~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/" and later return this:

Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/es-ES.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/es-ES.ini
info: Using preferred locale 'es-ES'
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark.qss
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark.qss
info: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 330  @ 2.13GHz
info: CPU Speed: 1325.291MHz
info: Physical Cores: 2, Logical Cores: 4
info: Physical Memory: 7769MB Total, 2325MB Free
info: Kernel Version: Linux 5.0.0-38-generic
info: Distribution: "Ubuntu" "19.04"
info: Window System: X11.0, Vendor: The X.Org Foundation, Version: 1.20.4
info: Portable mode: false
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_advAudioProps_clicked()
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_advAudioProps_destroyed()
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_program_customContextMenuRequested(QPoint)
info: OBS 24.0.3 (linux)
info: ---------------------------------
info: ---------------------------------
info: audio settings reset:
    samples per sec: 44100
    speakers:        2
info: ---------------------------------
info: Initializing OpenGL...
info: Loading up OpenGL on adapter VMware, Inc. llvmpipe (LLVM 8.0, 128 bits)
info: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 3.3 (Core Profile) Mesa 19.0.8, shading language 3.30
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
error: glGetIntegerv(GL_MAX_TEXTURE_ANISOTROPY_MAX) failed, glGetError returned GL_INVALID_ENUM(0x500)
info: ---------------------------------
info: video settings reset:
    base resolution:   1280x800
    output resolution: 852x480
    downscale filter:  Bicubic
    fps:               30/1
    format:            NV12
    YUV mode:          601/Partial
info: NV12 texture support not available
info: Audio monitoring device:
    name: Por defecto
    id: default
info: ---------------------------------
warning: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'
libDeckLinkAPI.so: no se puede abrir el archivo del objeto compartido: No existe el archivo o el directorio
info: No blackmagic support
info: FFMPEG VAAPI supported
info: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
*** buffer overflow detected ***: obs terminated
./obsntm.sh: línea 32: 14435 Abortado                (`core' generado) LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 obs

What I'm missing???




Exeldro said:


> @NestorLS to install on linux


----------



## bwgna (Jun 4, 2020)

When using this plugin and moving from one scene to another with the same source, any filters turn off and back on is there a way to stop this ?


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 5, 2020)

@bwgna Filters on scenes don't work during the move transition, but filters on sources should work fine.


----------



## bwgna (Jun 5, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @bwgna Filters on scenes don't work during the move transition, but filters on sources should work fine.


 Easy Fix Thanks Exeldro, late night messing around with OBS didnt think of doing that :) keep up the good work


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 6, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.5.1



> add color to move value filter
> fix move value int



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Alekos Behrens (Jun 7, 2020)

@Exeldro you made such an awesome Job with this! The Streaming Community is loving you! ❤

I played lot with this new Plugin and now my overlay transitions looks even cooler and smoother! But I miss 2 features:

1. It would be nice if it is possile to switch between "move sources" by one hotkey. So I don't have to have one hotkey for every moved source. As example for the facecam in each corner it would be nicer to have one button wich will switch your source throu all 4 corners. (hopefully that is well explained ^_^).

2. show oder hide a source by a move transition. If I want to hide a source I have to move it outside the screen or resize it to 0. But in both cases the graphiccard is still rendering it. Hiding a source after resizing/moving would be great. And of cause, the other way around.

I'm impressed with what a speed you're developing this thing an put one update after the other. KEEP GOING! *_*


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 7, 2020)

@Alekos Behrens point 1 I am working on already. For point 2 I think you want it for the move source filter, that should be possible, I will add it to my to do list.


----------



## NestorLS (Jun 8, 2020)

Solved. I upgraded from Ubuntu 19.04 to 20.04 and when I tried it it was functional. Thanks Exeldro !!! ...





NestorLS said:


> Exeldro, I have copied the unzipped folder "move-transition" to "~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/" and later return this:
> 
> Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
> Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
> ...



S


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 8, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.0



> Add option to start multiple move sources with a single hotkey
> In Move Source filter set "Next Move On" to "Hotkey" and set the hotkey in the obs settings only on the first move you want to start.​Add option to change visibility with move source.
> Show actions will be done at the begin of the move and hide actions at the end of the move.​



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Alekos Behrens (Jun 10, 2020)

This guy is amazing!  
I mentioned what would be a cool feature and he simply added it within 2 days! WOW
Thanks @Exeldro, my graphics card is loving the new hide & show feature!


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 11, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.1



> Add move source start trigger options and explanations



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## cablabn (Jun 12, 2020)

How can I delete this plugin please?  It's a great plugin, don't get me wrong.  But unfortunately, it's affected my stinger transitions.  I've never had issues with my stinger transitions until I installed this plugin.  My stinger transitions work as is if I delete all of them and create them from scratch.  However the moment that I shut down OBS and restart it is where the problem happens.  My stinger transitions either do not respond at all, or they're assigned to different scenes and I can't change them, and it also freezes just my stinger transitions in the transition panel of OBS.  My only option to fix this is to delete all my stinger transitions and create them from scratch every time I start up OBS.  I'm on a 2017 Macbook Pro, OS 10.15.5 and I'd like to delete this plugin please.


----------



## LemonLeezard (Jun 14, 2020)

Been tinkering with different way to implement this plugin into a stream setup, and I figured I'd ask: Could you add a way to have the filter re-fire on a set timer? I feel like this would be useful for a number of situations.

For example, a social widget with the source move filter applied that makes it move in, move out after it's done, and then have it move back in after a certain amount of time has passed.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 14, 2020)

@LemonLeezard you can set the next move on end to the move back and in the move back have a start delay of the time you want the source to stay in the position


----------



## LemonLeezard (Jun 14, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @LemonLeezard you can set the next move on end to the move back and in the move back have a start delay of the time you want the source to stay in the position


Oops, didn't think of that. Thank you.


----------



## INS4NITY (Jun 16, 2020)

kineticscreen said:


> How hard would it be to add 'fade' as an option for toggle source effects, rather than just move / scale?





Exeldro said:


> @kineticscreen you can do a fade transition on sources, disable zoom and set position to none.





kineticscreen said:


> Sorry, I'm talking about when you have a different trigger for a Move Source transition, not as part of a scene transition. If that makes sense.
> 
> So instead of having a source move positions when it is Shown or Hidden, it just fades In or Out.





Exeldro said:


> @kineticscreen test this pull request and be sure to share your test result in the pull request.


Is that only possible via a change to libOBS, or is there some other reason that functionality hasn't made it to the plugin?


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 16, 2020)

@INS4NITY Changes to libObs are needed to make it work good.


----------



## mauroclp (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi, I am new to OBS, I have a MAC Catalina, and I was unable to install, when I run the PKG file, a message "file unreliable" appears
(I speak Spanish, I used a translator for this message, I hope it is understood)


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 16, 2020)

@mauroclp  check this video for a mac install: https://youtu.be/gLS8g5YqnIM


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 16, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.2



> Fixed loading move value filter



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## YozhicVeda (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi.  When closing the obs, an error occurs
version 1.6.1. - 1.6.2
occurs after installing your plugin



Spoiler: Log



Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2020-06-18, 10:16:52
Fault address: 7FFDD0142F0A (c:\program files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\w32-pthreads.dll)
libobs version: 25.0.8 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 19041 (revision: 264; 64-bit)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 PRO 1700X Eight-Core Processor    


Thread 22D4 (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
0000006DB6D1F210 00007FFDD0142F0A 00000185724D7960 000000000000000B 0000000000000001 000000000000000B w32-pthreads.dll!pthread_mutex_unlock+0x2a
0000006DB6D1F2A0 00007FFDBC91F6BD 0000006D00000000 00007FFDBC92CFC8 0000006DB6D1F2F8 0000000000000008 obs.dll!audio_monitor_destroy+0x9d
0000006DB6D1F2D0 00007FFDBC8EA1C7 000001857AC44440 0000000000000008 000000000000000B 0000000000000001 obs.dll!obs_source_destroy+0x1e7
0000006DB6D1F3D0 00007FFDBC8EDB49 0000018508EF4160 0000000000000000 0000000000000008 0000000000000000 obs.dll!obs_source_release+0x49
0000006DB6D1F400 00007FFDBC9192AF 0000000000000000 000000000000000B 0000018508EEE520 0000000000005A00 obs.dll!obs_sceneitem_destroy+0x7f
0000006DB6D1F430 00007FFDBC91A7F0 0000018508EEE520 000001857C234EC8 0000000000000008 0000000000000000 obs.dll!remove_all_items+0x180
0000006DB6D1F490 00007FFDBC91627E 0000006D00000000 00007FFDBC92CFC8 0000006DB6D1F4E8 0000000000000008 obs.dll!scene_destroy+0xe
0000006DB6D1F4C0 00007FFDBC8EA1B7 000001855F117060 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 obs.dll!obs_source_destroy+0x1d7
0000006DB6D1F5C0 00007FFDBC8FB73C 000001855F117060 0000000000000130 0000000000000000 00007FFDD5EDEA0B obs.dll!obs_free_data+0x5c
0000006DB6D1F5F0 00007FFDBC8FF3A7 0000000000000000 0000006DB6D1FB10 0000006DB6D1FA50 000001855C7772E0 obs.dll!obs_shutdown+0x3a7
0000006DB6D1F640 00007FF73117C7E2 0000006DB6D1F730 0000006D00000000 0000006DB6D1FB10 000001855C7772E0 obs64.exe!OBSApp::~OBSApp+0xa2
0000006DB6D1F680 00007FF7311866D4 0000000000000000 000001855C768A30 0000018500000000 000001855C76C2F0 obs64.exe!run_program+0x954
0000006DB6D1FA10 00007FF7311886F1 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000001855C74FA90 obs64.exe!main+0x671
0000006DB6D1FBE0 00007FF7312FFDC4 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!WinMain+0x154
0000006DB6D1FC70 00007FF7312FF47E 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!__scrt_common_main_seh+0x106
0000006DB6D1FCB0 00007FFDD76E6FD4 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7ffdd76e6fd4
0000006DB6D1FCE0 00007FFDD86FCEC1 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ffdd86fcec1


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 18, 2020)

@YozhicVeda are you using move transition or move source filter from the plugin?


----------



## YozhicVeda (Jun 18, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @YozhicVeda are you using move transition or move source filter from the plugin?


Move Source
"Move transition override"  I did not understand and removed


----------



## lxrcombe (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey so I'm streaming via Mac, I have no idea how to install this. I know the file itself is an .SO file but when I go into OBS' content, all the transitions and stuff under resourses are .EFFECT


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 19, 2020)

@lxrcombe https://youtu.be/gLS8g5YqnIM


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 19, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.3



> Add support for move between 2 different positional alignments
> Fix potential crashes



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## YozhicVeda (Jun 20, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:


The error is gone Thank you :) all the best and success :) awesome plugin
I hope there will be a video with explanations of Move Value and Move transition override (don't understand how they work)


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 20, 2020)

I also hope there will be videos about all the options of the plugin, but I am not good at making videos, so I am depending on others to make videos about the plugin and that can take a couple of weeks.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 21, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.4



> Add support for move between 2 different bounding boxes



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Joselito (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi! I just downloaded and replaced both folders: bin, obs-plugins , but now I can't start OBS-Studio anymore.  
I only get "unable to find locales" "can't find en-us.ini" "load failed"


----------



## Joselito (Jun 22, 2020)

No idea why I can't edit a post so I need to write another one.
Attached the printScreen with errors


----------



## Meierhans (Jun 22, 2020)

You are not ment to replace the bin & obs-plugins folders, but to add  the content of the zip into obs main folder.


----------



## Joselito (Jun 22, 2020)

Meierhans said:


> You are not ment to replace the bin & obs-plugins folders, but to add  the content of the zip into obs main folder.


Took some time to see that. My bad. 
Thanks


----------



## Nikox (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello, I'm having some with Move on my iMac.

It seems to install ok, but then when I try to open OBS I get this message:





Here is the log:


Spoiler: Log / Report



Process:               obs [99698]
Path:                  /Users/USER/*/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/obs
Identifier:            com.obsproject.obs-studio
Version:               24.0.6 (24.0.6)
Code Type:             X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:        ??? [1]
Responsible:           obs [99698]
User ID:               501

Date/Time:             2020-06-24 21:02:48.832 +0800
OS Version:            Mac OS X 10.14.6 (18G103)
Report Version:        12
Anonymous UUID:        19CF1B17-96EA-B45F-65C1-38EC07BA09E9

Sleep/Wake UUID:       47F12519-0EE7-4908-A870-FC26F92152F6

Time Awake Since Boot: 510000 seconds

System Integrity Protection: enabled

Crashed Thread:        0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type:        EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes:       0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Exception Note:        EXC_CORPSE_NOTIFY

Application Specific Information:
detected buffer overflow

Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff7fce02c6 __pthread_kill + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9bbf1 pthread_kill + 284
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff7fc4a6a6 abort + 127
3   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff7fc4a819 abort_report_np + 177
4   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff7fc6ecb1 __chk_fail + 48
5   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff7fc6ec81 __chk_fail_overflow + 16
6   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff7fc6f174 __memcpy_chk + 18
7   libobs.0.dylib                    0x0000000112694764 obs_register_source_s + 292
8   move-transition.so                0x000000001ef43625 obs_module_load + 21
9   libobs.0.dylib                    0x00000001126934f3 obs_init_module + 83
10  libobs.0.dylib                    0x0000000112694380 load_all_callback + 64
11  libobs.0.dylib                    0x0000000112694299 obs_find_modules + 2153
12  libobs.0.dylib                    0x0000000112693a13 obs_load_all_modules + 35
13  com.obsproject.obs-studio         0x000000010fe64a87 OBSBasic::OBSInit() + 775
14  com.obsproject.obs-studio         0x000000010fe44aab OBSApp::OBSInit() + 491
15  com.obsproject.obs-studio         0x000000010fe47549 main + 5209
16  libdyld.dylib                     0x00007fff7fba53d5 start + 1

Thread 1:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd983f0 start_wqthread + 0

Thread 2:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd983f0 start_wqthread + 0

Thread 3:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd983f0 start_wqthread + 0

Thread 4:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd983f0 start_wqthread + 0

Thread 5:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd983f0 start_wqthread + 0

Thread 6:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd983f0 start_wqthread + 0

Thread 7:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff7fcdd86a __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9c56e _pthread_cond_wait + 722
2   libobs.0.dylib                    0x0000000112651949 os_event_timedwait + 169
3   libobs.0.dylib                    0x000000011268847c obs_hotkey_thread + 396
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd992eb _pthread_body + 126
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9c249 _pthread_start + 66
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9840d thread_start + 13

Thread 8:: audio-io: audio thread
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff7fcddf32 __semwait_signal + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff7fc69914 nanosleep + 199
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff7fc69808 usleep + 53
3   libobs.0.dylib                    0x000000011263d91c audio_thread + 460
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd992eb _pthread_body + 126
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9c249 _pthread_start + 66
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9840d thread_start + 13

Thread 9:: video-io: video thread
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff7fcda266 semaphore_wait_trap + 10
1   libobs.0.dylib                    0x0000000112651ad0 os_sem_wait + 16
2   libobs.0.dylib                    0x000000011263c01f video_thread + 79
3   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd992eb _pthread_body + 126
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9c249 _pthread_start + 66
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9840d thread_start + 13

Thread 10:: libobs: graphics thread
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff7fcddf32 __semwait_signal + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff7fc69914 nanosleep + 199
2   libobs.0.dylib                    0x0000000112651d8d os_sleepto_ns + 93
3   libobs.0.dylib                    0x00000001126a091d obs_graphics_thread + 5261
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd992eb _pthread_body + 126
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9c249 _pthread_start + 66
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9840d thread_start + 13

Thread 11:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff7fcda266 semaphore_wait_trap + 10
1   libobs.0.dylib                    0x0000000112651ad0 os_sem_wait + 16
2   libobs-scripting.dylib            0x000000001548bae9 defer_thread + 25
3   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd992eb _pthread_body + 126
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9c249 _pthread_start + 66
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9840d thread_start + 13

Thread 12:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff7fcda386 mach_wait_until + 10
1   com.kinoni.EpocCamPlugIn          0x0000000015fb46e8 ClockDriver::waitThreadMain() + 232
2   com.kinoni.EpocCamPlugIn          0x0000000015fb4b63 void* std::__1::__thread_proxy<std::__1::tuple<std::__1::unique_ptr<std::__1::__thread_struct, std::__1::default_delete<std::__1::__thread_struct> >, void (ClockDriver::*)(), ClockDriver*> >(void*) + 59
3   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd992eb _pthread_body + 126
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9c249 _pthread_start + 66
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9840d thread_start + 13

Thread 13:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff7fce161a __select + 10
1   libcurl.4.dylib                   0x0000000111f6fb68 Curl_poll + 545
2   libcurl.4.dylib                   0x0000000111f6b344 Curl_multi_wait + 599
3   libcurl.4.dylib                   0x0000000111f65eae curl_easy_perform + 269
4   rtmp-services.so                  0x000000001ed2e9b4 do_http_request + 324
5   rtmp-services.so                  0x000000001ed2e0bd update_thread + 1229
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd992eb _pthread_body + 126
7   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9c249 _pthread_start + 66
8   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff7fd9840d thread_start + 13

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (64-bit):
  rax: 0x0000000000000000  rbx: 0x000000011eab25c0  rcx: 0x00007ffedfde3428  rdx: 0x0000000000000000
  rdi: 0x0000000000000307  rsi: 0x0000000000000006  rbp: 0x00007ffedfde3460  rsp: 0x00007ffedfde3428
   r8: 0x0000000000000000   r9: 0x00007ffedfde34a0  r10: 0x0000000000000000  r11: 0x0000000000000206
  r12: 0x0000000000000307  r13: 0x0000000000000000  r14: 0x0000000000000006  r15: 0x000000000000002d
  rip: 0x00007fff7fce02c6  rfl: 0x0000000000000206  cr2: 0x00007fffb6415188

Logical CPU:     0
Error Code:      0x02000148
Trap Number:     133



Actually I can't add the full log in this post, I'm trying to attach it as a .txt file.

Whe I remove the   move-transition folder out of my ~/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins folder OBS starts up just fine again.

I used the pkg installer.  Is there another way to install it?

I'm running OS X 10.14.6 Mojave

Thanks! I can't wait to try this plugin!


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 24, 2020)

@Nikox this plugin requires OBS version 25, your are using version 24 according to your log.


----------



## Nikox (Jun 24, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Nikox this plugin requires OBS version 25, your are using version 24 according to your log.



Ah Ha!!

Thank you!! 

I will update to 25 when I get home and try it out.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 25, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.5



> Add "Next Move On" option to move value filter



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Nikox (Jun 25, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Nikox this plugin requires OBS version 25, your are using version 24 according to your log.



Thanks @Exeldro its working now!  

Now to learn how to use it!! Cheers


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 25, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Move transition - Transition that moves all sources to a new position
> 
> ...


I just wanted you to know that I truly appreciate the way you set up your downloads.  It's straight forward and quick! I see the options and choose the one for my Mac and it's downloaded and I am able to try it within a minute . I don't have to search for it anywhere. You must need to take extra time to do this, so I am grateful to you! Thank You!


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 26, 2020)

Working on having different timings for different sources during the transition:


----------



## Wuzi (Jun 26, 2020)

I really like this plugin. It opens up so many cool possibilities.
But there is one feature I am missing: move back to previous transform.
I know I can set a "Next Move", but that only helps if I know the previous transform in advance.
My use case for this: I would like to have a single hotkey to scale up & center my face cam, but depending on the game it might be positioned differently. I think this could be done with a "Next Move: Previous Transform" setting, that when the hotkey gets pressed, stores the current transform. When the hotkey gets pressed again restores that transform.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 26, 2020)

@Wuzi Adding it to the upcoming version, should be coming this weekend.


----------



## TaradinoC (Jun 27, 2020)

Is there a way to coordinate Move Value filters with Move transitions?

My scenario: I have a source that appears in two scenes. Its location changes during a Move transition, but I also need to apply a VFX filter in one scene. The filter has a strength parameter, so I want to smoothly animate the filter strength from 0% to 100% when transitioning from scene A to B, and vice versa.

The best I've been able to do is wrap the source in a nested scene, and add Move Value filters to the nested scene with show/hide triggers... but that gives me a harsh cut halfway through the transition, where the original source in scene A (with no filters) is suddenly replaced by the nested scene that already has the filter applied at 50%.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 27, 2020)

@TaradinoC have you tried setting the switch point to 0% or adding a start delay to your move value filter?


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 27, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.7.0



> *Reverse Move for Move Source*
> In Move Source Filter in the Next Move setting there is a "Reverse" option added
> *Timings per source for Move Transition*
> In Move Transition Override filter there are start and end delays added.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Blondelion (Jun 28, 2020)

Excelent plugin, being using for all my streamings setups, but since 1.6.3 (I believe) I have a strange behavior when I'm in studio mode, the move source filter does not trigger, without studio mode it works perfect. I hope you can help me figuring it out.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 28, 2020)

@Blondelion What do you use as trigger? In studio mode have you got all duplication modes switched on?


----------



## aral (Jun 28, 2020)

@Exeldro First off, thank you for making and sharing this awesome plugin :) I noticed on Linux  (Pop!_OS/Ubuntu 20.04 with OBS 25.0.8 and the latest Move transition plugin as of the time of this writing) that sometimes the transition will display just a black screen. It doesn’t happen all the time. E.g., In studio mode, hitting the Transition button with Move set to 900ms: 1st time: works, 2nd time: works, 3rd doesn't, etc. In subsequent runs, I haven’t been able to discern a pattern (it's not “every third time”, etc.)


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 28, 2020)

@aral I don't have a linux enviroment available at the moment so I hope some developer who works on Linux can help me with the bug you are experiencing.


----------



## Blondelion (Jun 29, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Blondelion What do you use as trigger? In studio mode have you got all duplication modes switched on?



I'm using "Activate" and I have "Duplicate Scene" on and "Duplicate Source" off

It works Turning "Duplicate Scene" off, I don't if it was an error before but I liked it when it worked with that feature on


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 29, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.7.1



> Add end delay to move source and move value filter
> Add option to disable the filter when move is done



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## fischurr (Jul 1, 2020)

How difficult would it be to enable Move Source on Source Groups or a whole Scene as a Source? I have a Scene full of stacked transparent images, and it'd be lovely to toggle the visibility of the specific image I want and just Move the whole Scene/Group within my master scene, rather than set hotkeys for each individual image. Thanks! Love the Plugin!


----------



## fischurr (Jul 1, 2020)

Never mind, I was applying the filter the wrong way. This is all great!


----------



## IDLT (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey Exeldro.
Amazing work.
I used to use the "Motion" plugin but this is already surpassing it at a rapid pace! I would like to personally thank you for your work and know that I rely on your plugin heavily do do a lot of "OBS Magic" with Streamdeck*s*. And I created an account just to follow your work on this marvel of a plugin.

I'm however having issues with the copy pasting of filters on sources with 1.6.5. 

SOURCE A
Right Click -> Copy Filters

SOURCE B
Right Click -> Paste Filters

I find that all of the Position/Scale/Rotation/Bounding box/etc are set to what the source is actually at.
It probably is linked to the fact that when you create a filter for a given source the plugin grabs the current settings of that source to prefill. So when you copy paste, ie "create" all those filters again, it prefills all of them with the current source position. Thus making it pretty long to migrate tens of move filters that you have to individually retype each time.

Another interesting bug is when creating a "Move Source" filter and deleting it, the entry isn't deleted from the OBS Hotkey menu until you restart OBS. Or is this a design decision?

Thanks! Keep being awesome. ♥


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 1, 2020)

@IDLT both look like bugs to me. I will check if I can reproduce those bugs with the latest version and try to fix them


----------



## jammybugger (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi!! When I extract the move transition pkg it does not install in my obs contents folder, it shows up on my desktop?!! Inside that folder i see this....


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 5, 2020)

@jammybugger https://youtu.be/gLS8g5YqnIM


----------



## jammybugger (Jul 5, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @jammybugger https://youtu.be/gLS8g5YqnIM


I have followed this video, nothing shows up in my OBS applications folder or in OBS studio. I have seen other posts, one in the above video comment's that states this very issue. The package seems to install but not in the OBS environment....


----------



## BuildMineSurvive (Jul 8, 2020)

I love this plugin! I was wondering about a possible feature that would finally allow me to automate audio levels. I would like to be able to have the "Move source" scene filter be able to do a "next move" of the selected source's OWN "Move Value" filter. That way a scene switch can trigger a move within a source even if the source already exists in both scenes (which is exactly what I have lol).

Here's an example.

I have a scene called "Camera 1". I also have a scene called "Replay". There's a source called "Camera 1 Stream" that exists within both scenes. In one scene the source is a fullscreen video, in the other scene it's in a corner PiP window to let a replay video play behind it.

I have a "Move Value" Filter on my media source "Camera 1 Stream". My problem is, when I switch scenes, I can't trigger it because the source already exists in both scenes. I don't want to use a hotkey to trigger it, because I'm trying to simplify the production workflow. It's a pretty hefty scene collection and we're already using tons of hotkeys as is.

Do you know of any possible workarounds to get the functionality i'm looking for? Thanks in advance! The plugin is an absolute game changer for me.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 8, 2020)

@BuildMineSurvive letting a move source next move be a move value is a good idea. I will add it to my to-do list.


----------



## wired (Jul 8, 2020)

Fantastic plugin. If I may, I have some requests?

1. Make the matrix window not modal - I would like to be able to check the transitions while having the config window open - I have a very complex scene config. While doing this, could you let us maximise the window too?
2. Make it possible to widen/narrow the columns in the matrix view. For example, if you have scenes called "clever_scene1" and "clever_scene2", you only see "clever_sce.." in the title so it's hard to know which is which.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 8, 2020)

@wired I think you posted in the wrong thread and you want to post it in OBS Transition Matrix thread instead


----------



## wired (Jul 8, 2020)

@Exeldro Ahhhhh yes, so sorry. Also started using your plugin too, which is also excellent by the way. Had two windows open and posted in the wrong one. I blame lack of sleep!


----------



## mattbatt (Jul 8, 2020)

BuildMineSurvive said:


> I love this plugin! I was wondering about a possible feature that would finally allow me to automate audio levels. I would like to be able to have the "Move source" scene filter be able to do a "next move" of the selected source's OWN "Move Value" filter. That way a scene switch can trigger a move within a source even if the source already exists in both scenes (which is exactly what I have lol).
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> ...


I was confused as well by this plugin there are two places you can make "Moves" within a scene and between scenes.  Between scenes you want to create a new scene transition in the "scene transitions" Dock using the "+" button and selecting the "move" naming it something descriptive or memorable.  
Make sure you check the box "contains the other source name" 
make the transition whatever you want and click OK to save it. 
Then you can use that transition on everything OR right click on your "replay" scene and add a "transition override" and select your new transition. 
It took me many YouTube videos to correct my misunderstanding.


----------



## BuildMineSurvive (Jul 8, 2020)

mattbatt said:


> I was confused as well by this plugin there are two places you can make "Moves" within a scene and between scenes.  Between scenes you want to create a new scene transition in the "scene transitions" Dock using the "+" button and selecting the "move" naming it something descriptive or memorable.
> Make sure you check the box "contains the other source name"
> make the transition whatever you want and click OK to save it.
> Then you can use that transition on everything OR right click on your "replay" scene and add a "transition override" and select your new transition.
> It took me many YouTube videos to correct my misunderstanding.



That's not what i'm trying to do actually. I was trying to have the "Start Trigger" for a "Move Value" filter, get triggered by a scene switch to a specific scene. Some of my scenes use duplicate sources to save on resources for the fairly large productions I'm doing. Plus when dealing with incoming streams things like de-sync can happen, and it's all not very fun. Because of the complexity of everything, just duplicating my incoming video stream source is not an option. What i'm doing, is I'm automating the OTHER filters on my media source using the move value filter. The regular transition part of the move plugin can't do that as of now, or probably ever. But the filter can. I just need a little bit more functionality for it to work for me. That's what I was talking about mattbatt.

I also can't just put it in a group, or have it a scene as source. When you do that, you lose access to any audio filters because of the annoying way OBS handles it's audio. I'm looking to automate audio filters so it's not perfectly straightforward how to go about it. But the lovely *Exeldro *said he would put adding the functionality it on his to-do list. This plugin is already massively powerful and I'm super happy with everything this plugin can do already. I'd donate if there was a link somewhere.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 8, 2020)

@BuildMineSurvive Donations can be done via https://www.paypal.me/exeldro


----------



## mattbatt (Jul 9, 2020)

BuildMineSurvive said:


> That's not what i'm trying to do actually. I was trying to have the "Start Trigger" for a "Move Value" filter, get triggered by a scene switch to a specific scene. Some of my scenes use duplicate sources to save on resources for the fairly large productions I'm doing. Plus when dealing with incoming streams things like de-sync can happen, and it's all not very fun. Because of the complexity of everything, just duplicating my incoming video stream source is not an option. What i'm doing, is I'm automating the OTHER filters on my media source using the move value filter. The regular transition part of the move plugin can't do that as of now, or probably ever. But the filter can. I just need a little bit more functionality for it to work for me. That's what I was talking about mattbatt.
> 
> I also can't just put it in a group, or have it a scene as source. When you do that, you lose access to any audio filters because of the annoying way OBS handles it's audio. I'm looking to automate audio filters so it's not perfectly straightforward how to go about it. But the lovely *Exeldro *said he would put adding the functionality it on his to-do list. This plugin is already massively powerful and I'm super happy with everything this plugin can do already. I'd donate if there was a link somewhere.



OK


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 9, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.7.2



> Add Move Value Filter for audio sources
> Add Move Source Filter Next Move option can trigger Move Value filter



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## JustJames (Jul 9, 2020)

Firstly, I love this plugin, so clean and perfect for a number of different things I do on my stream <3
However, I think I may be running into a slightly odd problem, I'm unsure if it's my PC, my OBS, or a combination of this plugin and sources.
Effectively I don't have double sources on any scenes (Game Capture, Window Capture & Display Capture) So I only have one of these.
I used to have a different scene to switch to which had display capture (for any Chrome, other Games, etc) however I noticed that when I had this scene enabled, I would pretty much randomly, however Very consistently, Crash during a stream, the bitrate would drop to 0kb/s and OBS would become unresponsive, this only happened when I changed scenes (didn't matter which scenes I was changing, could be with all the same sources and no background 'Display Capture')
Any insight would be super helpful, I have currently had to just delete my scene with Display capture in it which isn't ideal
I was just at a complete loss as to why it was doing it.
Again though, would love to stress how much I love this plugin <3


----------



## Want To Learn (Jul 10, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Move transition - Transition that moves all sources to a new position
> 
> ...


You have really outdone yourself this time. I was always impressed at how you take the time to organize your downloads (which should be the standard), but adding a tutorial put you over the top!!!  Admittedly I really didn't know how to set it up to use it. I think I went through the back door. I didn't know that the scene transition had it's own settings to work with.  Now I do! Additionally, you have been updating this resource just about every day for the past week or so. Thanks so much for your time and efforts!  You ROCK!


----------



## Want To Learn (Jul 10, 2020)

Want To Learn said:


> You have really outdone yourself this time. I was always impressed at how you take the time to organize your downloads (which should be the standard), but adding a tutorial put you over the top!!!  Admittedly I really didn't know how to set it up to use it. I think I went through the back door. I didn't know that the scene transition had it's own settings to work with.  Now I do! Additionally, you have been updating this resource just about every day for the past week or so. Thanks so much for your time and efforts!  You ROCK!


Furthermore, I just learned through your tutorial how to do those other options not that I would need them, but now I do. Thanks!


----------



## Xasss (Jul 13, 2020)

So i just booted up my OBS everything worked fine for all of the past updates but today when I tried editing a new scene and ADD a Move Source filter it told me "This filter only works for scenes"? I never got that one before and all the Move Sources Filter things I did prior to that wont work anymore as well? What happend does anyone know an answer to this?
Much appreciate all help coming my way.

And by the way thank you for this huge Plugin helps a ton.

Edit: Nevermind found my Error haha. Just went full noob and didnt realize Im in the wrong settings.


----------



## BuildMineSurvive (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for the update! I am having an issue though. Well, actually 2 issues.

1: When I the move source filter on a scene, the start trigger "Activate: When this filter becomes actively shown in the mix" Doesn't seem to work. I've tried changing settings with delays, changing position, absolute position, relative, anything. When I switch to the scene, the filter never activates. If I go into the filter and manually press the start button it works, but otherwise it wont trigger. Is this just not how it works? This is the only start trigger that I need.

Other start triggers seem to work.

2: Next move only seems to get triggered when a move actually happens in the "Move Source" filter. For example, if I add a "move source" filter to one of my scenes, and set it to do nothing (example: Checking transform relative and having every number be zero).
In this instance, even pressing the start button manually, will not trigger the "next move". In this case, i'm trying to trigger the next move "move value" filter within the selected source. The new feature added in the latest update. In my use case, I just want switching to the scene to trigger a move within a source. I want nothing about the source itself transformed, only it's filters.

Got any ideas?


----------



## GeeMack (Jul 15, 2020)

Same issue as BuildMineSurviv describes above. I set up a scene and add filters to move several sources in several steps. The first step will "Hide" all the sources and move them to their starting locations with no delays. All the following steps "Show" the sources and move some – but not all – to new locations. I do this to match the timing of each step to the other sources' moves. The problem is sources that don't move are not triggering the "Next Move". I get around it by moving the static sources by one single pixel, but that doesn't seem like a really good solution. It would be most helpful if the "Next Move On Move End" trigger would act even if the source hasn't actually moved.


----------



## youjiman (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi. I love this plug-in! I’m so addicted to use it for better looks. However, I have a issue with the plug-in...

I’m using it on Mac OBS 25.0.8. When I use move source filter, my Stream Deck software will get almost 100% cpu usage for a little moment, even I didn’t use Stream Deck for that moment. Move transition had no issue as I can see.

Is there anyway to make it not to happen this?


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 16, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.7.3



> move source next move on hotkey support move value



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## troyhammaren (Jul 16, 2020)

youjiman said:


> Hi. I love this plug-in! I’m so addicted to use it for better looks. However, I have a issue with the plug-in...
> 
> I’m using it on Mac OBS 25.0.8. When I use move source filter, my Stream Deck software will get almost 100% cpu usage for a little moment, even I didn’t use Stream Deck for that moment. Move transition had no issue as I can see.
> 
> Is there anyway to make it not to happen this?


Same behavior here on a Windows 10 machine with Stream Deck. I'm not sure, if this can be fixed in this plugin or if Elgato has to fix it in their software. I actually experienced the same thing with another plugin with which i could move sources. I guess Elgatos software gets confused if sources are moving.


----------



## rhoius (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi, thanks for this amazing plugin!

When switching scenes using move transition I am having problems with an audio file (media source or VLC same result) being very quiet for about 500ms and only then reaching full volume. This only happens in the output audio and not the monitor audio, using Move transition override filter on sources set to Cut does not work, using a naming convention that would result in a matched item does not work.

Current workaround is to add hardcoded delays to audio files and add move transition override filters on everything with matching delays


----------



## MidiaNinja (Jul 17, 2020)

Hey, how are u, girls and guys.

I'm having a little trouble with movie transition.
i've configured it like a dissove transition at standard.

and configuring with filter the sources with best movement for this position.

but sametimes when i cut, it go to black and back without animation.

my scenes is a mix of browser and nested scenes.

i'm missing samething?

thank you.


----------



## mattbatt (Jul 17, 2020)

youjiman said:


> Hi. I love this plug-in! I’m so addicted to use it for better looks. However, I have a issue with the plug-in...
> 
> I’m using it on Mac OBS 25.0.8. When I use move source filter, my Stream Deck software will get almost 100% cpu usage for a little moment, even I didn’t use Stream Deck for that moment. Move transition had no issue as I can see.
> 
> Is there anyway to make it not to happen this?


This is a theory not a statement of fact. 
I suspect it's because video compression relies on some things on the screen staying static, the more you have moving the harder it is for the video compression to do it's job. For example I use the scroll function on a long bible passage and although it's only text the CPU utilization jumps up significantly on that part of my show.
Video files and cameras coming into OBS are already compressed but things moving IN obs are like vector graphics being rendered and compressed in real time.
Here is a video where I show Process explorer overlaid on the scenes. Notice the spike when I start recording, then when I transition to the text scrolling scene, I go back then I start streaming and do it again. https://youtu.be/ODp8ySIPTUI Just to be clear I am not using "move transition" to do the text scrolling that is just the simple scroll filter on a text source. This is just a little Latitude e7240 ultrabook that's why OBS is so intense.


----------



## youjiman (Jul 17, 2020)

mattbatt said:


> This is a theory not a statement of fact.
> I suspect it's because video compression relies on some things on the screen staying static, the more you have moving the harder it is for the video compression to do it's job. For example I use the scroll function on a long bible passage and although it's only text the CPU utilization jumps up significantly on that part of my show.
> Video files and cameras coming into OBS are already compressed but things moving IN obs are like vector graphics being rendered and compressed in real time.
> Here is a video where I show Process explorer overlaid on the scenes. Notice the spike when I start recording, then when I transition to the text scrolling scene, I go back then I start streaming and do it again. https://youtu.be/ODp8ySIPTUI Just to be clear I am not using "move transition" to do the text scrolling that is just the simple scroll filter on a text source. This is just a little Latitude e7240 ultrabook that's why OBS is so intense.



Wow, I’m appreciated for the imformation! Indeed, I was using this plug-in for text sauces mainly. Make it long story short, if I don’t use it for text or other some sources then it is fine. It is much better than I need to give up to use Stream Deck or this plug-in at all. Thank you!


----------



## YozhicVeda (Jul 18, 2020)

you are a genius man! ") thanks for the move value !:)  with its help, I could easily make music fade over time ")  link  source value filter with the scene filter so that everything works with one hotkey from one filter to another its great !:)


----------



## YozhicVeda (Jul 20, 2020)

For full happiness, can you add a "fade" function? :)  or is it already somewhere?))


----------



## randomerealtimewalker (Jul 20, 2020)

This plugin, once installed, prevented OBS versions older than 25 from booting up. I endured long horrible hour of OBS crashing until I identify this plugin as a problem and uninstall it. No, other plugins such as Media Controls also for OBS v.25 and up does not crush OBS itself. I'd love to use this if made for v.24 but if not, at least please fix that bug.
I replicated the incident with both OBS 24 and 23. I use macOS High Sierra 10.13.6. OBS v.25 crashes instantly by resizing the app window regardless of this plugin; That's why I have to stick to v.24.


----------



## t2wave (Jul 23, 2020)

One thing I have trouble with is when I duplicate a scene with the move filters, all the position information on the scene filters for a source gets set to the current position of that source. Makes creating specific scenes for things a pain.


----------



## laxmaniac050 (Aug 1, 2020)

I need help.

I am running Linux Ubuntu and have been trying to install this plugin but can't get it to work. Can anyone give me some guidance and what I need to do to install the plugin or tell me where I can find a guide?


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 3, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.7.4



> Filters keep settings on duplication
> Add windows installer



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## gamingop (Aug 4, 2020)

version(1.7.4)  Hotkey for "move source" is gone.  I can't find it.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 4, 2020)

@gamingop that is a bug, fixing and building a new version atm, should be ready within half an hour.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 4, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.7.5



> Fix move source hotkey loading



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 9, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.7.6



> fix edit transform in text field with comma as decimal separator



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Chrixxxx (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm starting to use this awesome plugin and I'm trying to understand how it works.

There's a way to start a particular MOVE SOURCE (or MOVE VALUE)  filter you added after a scene is loaded without doing nothing ?

Trying to explain: I have a text.. and I want to move it from a place to another immediately after the scene where it is placed  becomes active.
I can't find a reliable and simple way to do this (without hotkeys or changing the status of the filter with eye icon)

When applied to a scene (not to a source) there are two options in addition.. but I don't understand their purpose: "Order Difference / Position" and the field "Change order".

Can you explain their function ?

I think that having a "triggered on scene activation" option to start a particular MOVE or MOVE VALUE stuff would be immensely useful.. at least for the things I have in mind to do with the plugin.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 10, 2020)

@Chrixxxx you can set the start trigger op option to "Activate" to start the move when the scene becomes active.
Change order you can use to make a source show on the background, foreground layer or anything in between. Just set Change order to no if you don"t want to use that.


----------



## levindeed (Aug 12, 2020)

Can you please add the ability to move scenes instead of sources? My camera is set to be a scene that I insert into other scenes, which makes a lot of things easier when switching between them. But when I try to move it within a scene, it moves only the camera source instead of the whole nested scene, which results in basically the camera just leaving its place and going somewhere out of visibility.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 12, 2020)

@levindeed Every scene in obs is a source, so you can move scenes by setting the move source on the scene the other scene is embedded in.


----------



## levindeed (Aug 12, 2020)

@Exeldro I thought so too, but when I apply "Move Source" to the scene it still demands to pick a source inside that scene to work with. It doesn't see the nested scene as a source, only as a collection of sources.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 12, 2020)

@levindeed I see nested scenes as a source:


----------



## wolfi.anor (Aug 14, 2020)

@Exeldro first, thank you for this awesome plugin. I'm currently playing around with it and it's a lot of fun.

During my playing around, I think a found a potential bug: "End Absolute" doesn't work. The setting gets ignored, and within a chain, the chain stops. If I change it to "Start Absolute", this is working, but the effect (set the position _after_ the move) isn't there, of course.

And I have 3 questions:

1.) is it possible that you have a chain with Hotkey, where the first part contains 2 filters, and on the press of the Hotkey, on follow filter running thru? (if so, how, because the closest I get was with a 3 Hotkey press for each filter with move next, instead of 2 Hotkey press (first Hotkey with Filter 1 and 2, and then Hotkey for filter 3)

2.) are there plans for conditions, like: execute the filter only when the source is on position x, for example? (if, elseif, else)

3.) are there plans to only modify specific attributes for transform of a source (eg: Bonding Box Size and the crop), but leave position and the size of as is (like: they can be dynamic)?


----------



## xMLGSlayer (Aug 17, 2020)

hey there, sorry if this has been repeated but I'm facing a problem where I can't see the 'Move' transition (in the dropdown menu, and also the +)
Im not sure if my files are in the correct places but I followed what I was told.




I had extracted the zip file into here and 'replaced' the files
May I know what's wrong and what else I need to provide?


----------



## CPIV (Aug 21, 2020)

xMLGSlayer said:


> hey there, sorry if this has been repeated but I'm facing a problem where I can't see the 'Move' transition (in the dropdown menu, and also the +)
> Im not sure if my files are in the correct places but I followed what I was told.
> 
> View attachment 60071
> ...


Im having this same issue i need help asap


----------



## NikkoToska (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm having an issue with Move Value remembering the settings.  I'm using the rounded rectangle shader and drop shadow on my camera and I adjust the values to move between gameplay and chatting.  If I close and re-open OBS, it loses the settings and opening the dropdown menu shows "id_counter" instead of the shader's options.  If I choose another filter then back to the one I want, the settings reappear and I can set them again, but restarting OBS clears the settings.  It does the same thing with the Color Correction filter as well, but in that case when I want to change the opacity, it shows 'cx' and 'cy', in addition to 'id_counter' in the dropdown.

Now, I'm using a lot of move values, I don't know if that's what's causing the issue.  I was trying to see if I could setup one scene to move between gameplay and chatting, so I have maybe 14 or more Move Values on top of lots of Move Source filters.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 22, 2020)

wolfi.anor said:


> I think a found a potential bug: "End Absolute" doesn't work. The setting gets ignored, and within a chain, the chain stops. If I change it to "Start Absolute", this is working, but the effect (set the position _after_ the move) isn't there, of course.


This seems to work correct for me, can you give me more details how you are using it?


wolfi.anor said:


> 1.) is it possible that you have a chain with Hotkey, where the first part contains 2 filters, and on the press of the Hotkey, on follow filter running thru? (if so, how, because the closest I get was with a 3 Hotkey press for each filter with move next, instead of 2 Hotkey press (first Hotkey with Filter 1 and 2, and then Hotkey for filter 3)


Yes only set the hotkey on filter 1, filter 1 next move on end, filter 2 next move on hotkey


wolfi.anor said:


> 2.) are there plans for conditions, like: execute the filter only when the source is on position x, for example? (if, elseif, else)


No plans for that yet.


wolfi.anor said:


> 3.) are there plans to only modify specific attributes for transform of a source (eg: Bonding Box Size and the crop), but leave position and the size of as is (like: they can be dynamic)?


Is using relative move what you are searching for?


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 22, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.7.7



> add move value filter set checks



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## NikkoToska (Aug 22, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 1.7.7
> 
> ...


That fixed it, thanks!!


----------



## wolfi.anor (Aug 27, 2020)

@Exeldro I'm this week abroad, so I can't test the new 1.7.7 and the steps for the hotkey, and with the option "relative move" yet.

About "End Absolute": When I'm in rightclick - Filters (Filter overview) and see all filters, and I tried a filter chain (pressing the button to test the filter), the filter with "End Absolute" didn't work: expected behaviour was: moving a source with ease-effect, and then change the order to an absolute position, and then the next in the chain. But instead, nothing happened, neither the animation nor the positioning. Same is also when I assigned a hotkey especially to this filter with "End Absolute" and pressed the hotkey. When I changed "End Absolute" to "Start Absolute" (so the ease-effect is first, and then the filter works.

Again, thank you for this cool plugin.

One question beside: is it possible to add a global condition, like: activate/deactivate filter when desktop audio is muted/unmuted, if microphone is muted/unmuted? And if its not possible with the global sources, is it possible to activate/deactivate when the selected source is muted/unmuted (I don't mean visible/invisible, because that will remove the volume option of this source in the mixer).

The reason I ask is: that would give the opportunity to add a visual component - for people in chat (to avoid the "muted" comments in chat), but also for the streamer as optical reminder that something is muted (besides of the mixer settings).

The condition might be a starter for a chain.


----------



## YozhicVeda (Aug 29, 2020)

How to make the source turn off and on after some time? I don't know why it doesn't work
"Move Source 1" - Change Visibility - show - next move "Move Source 2"
"Move Source 2" - Change Visibility - hide - next move "Move Source 1" 
if in "Move Source 2" specify the transition to "Move Source 1" then "Hide" does not work


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 29, 2020)

@YozhicVeda Show is done at the begin of the move and hide is done at the end of a move. So your loop of moves will hide but directly after show the source again, you could add an extra move in between to do just the hiding.


----------



## YozhicVeda (Aug 29, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @YozhicVeda Show is done at the begin of the move and hide is done at the end of a move. So your loop of moves will hide but directly after show the source again, you could add an extra move in between to do just the hiding.


Yes, so "Hide" works but Move Source 1 does not work "Show" 
I cannot loop


----------



## David Roundy (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm just trying this, and haven't been able to get the linux version installed on my Debian testing system.  Any suggestions where I look for help? If it helps, this is what my .config directory looks like:

```
$ ls -lR ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/move-transition
/home/droundy/.config/obs-studio/plugins/move-transition:
total 8
drwxr-xr-x 3 droundy droundy 4096 Aug 22 06:43 bin
drwxr-xr-x 3 droundy droundy 4096 Aug 22 06:38 data
/home/droundy/.config/obs-studio/plugins/move-transition/bin:
total 4
drwxr-xr-x 2 droundy droundy 4096 Aug 22 06:43 64bit
/home/droundy/.config/obs-studio/plugins/move-transition/bin/64bit:
total 352
-rwxr-xr-x 1 droundy droundy 359736 Aug 22 06:39 move-transition.so
/home/droundy/.config/obs-studio/plugins/move-transition/data:
total 4
drwxr-xr-x 2 droundy droundy 4096 Aug 22 06:38 locale
/home/droundy/.config/obs-studio/plugins/move-transition/data/locale:
total 32
-rw-r--r-- 1 droundy droundy 1027 Aug 22 06:38 de-DE.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 droundy droundy 4183 Aug 22 06:38 en-US.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 droundy droundy 4763 Aug 22 06:38 es-ES.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 droundy droundy 2709 Aug 22 06:38 nl-NL.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 droundy droundy 4668 Aug 22 06:38 pt-BR.ini
```


----------



## DeSynkro (Aug 30, 2020)

So I'm trying to do the impossible here.
I was wondering if it's possible for the next update to have "Next Move On" option to "Move Start"?

I'm trying to shift around multiple sources at once without the use of a group, however, I'm unaware if it's possible to do so?

If this is possible, I appreciate any help on how to do it.


----------



## t2wave (Sep 3, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 1.7.4
> 
> ...


Much appreciated. One other thing I find now is when I duplicate, I have to change the Start trigger option on the filter of of and back to in order to get the hotkey option to show up in the settings.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 5, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.7.8



> fix double start move source and value



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## lobstrain (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi Exeldro,

I'm having trouble with matching sources I think. I'm using a nested scene in two different scenes (the same nested scene), but when I transition from one scene to another, the transition treats the nested scene like a new source. Any ideas what's going on? Thanks!


----------



## Eurymachus (Sep 10, 2020)

I seem to have a problem with Grouped sources and Im not sure how to fix or if there is a fix.

Grouped sources that are referenced in each scene don't seem to be 'matched'. Is there a way around this or a setting I'm missing?


----------



## Eurymachus (Sep 10, 2020)

Eurymachus said:


> I seem to have a problem with Grouped sources and Im not sure how to fix or if there is a fix.
> 
> Grouped sources that are referenced in each scene don't seem to be 'matched'. Is there a way around this or a setting I'm missing?


Nevermind, I fixed my issue. For some reason my grouped source was out of the bounds of the scene. Oops.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 24, 2020)

Andilippi made a new video about chaining or looping movements:


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 26, 2020)

Use Move transition plugin to fade in and out sources:


----------



## Wuzi (Sep 28, 2020)

I really love the plugin and still keep finding more and more uses for it. But there's one slight issue I noticed with the "Reverse" setting.

If you set hotkey for the filer with "Next Move" being "Reverse" and "Next Move On" being "Hotkey" and then close and restart OBS when the next hotkey press would trigger the reverse, the hotkey stops working.
I guess the hotkey doesn't remember that reverse would be the next move and then does the original move which already is the current state.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wuzi instead of using 1 move filter with the reverse option you can split it into 2 separate move filters to make sure both states are stored


----------



## Wuzi (Sep 28, 2020)

@Exeldro That's what I ended up doing and it worked perfectly fine for what I was trying. But the sad part about that solution is that I have to know both states in advance and can only move between those two, which limits some of the things you could otherwise do or at least leads to much more complicated setups. The nice thing about the reverse option is that only knowing one state in advance is enough.
But I'll also admit that I sometimes end up trying to do too much and I have ended up with ~100 move filters in a single scene


----------



## snakey (Oct 5, 2020)

Hello!

I am having a bit of trouble using the Move transition when trying to use a duplicate mirrored source?

I named the original "Game Capture" and the mirrored source "Game Capture Mirror", checked the box for "with the last word removed matches the other source name", however, during the transition, it still "animates" the game capture (trying to do a Blur with an instant replay on top..)

Any suggestions? I am using OBS 26, not sure if that might have "broken things"..?

Thank you!


----------



## cmichaelis1990 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi Thanks for the great plugin, I use this while I am demonstrating  Microsoft Teams to temporarily zoom in on a source in my scene, I have Next Move set to Reverse and Next Move On set to Hotkey. This all works perfect until I forget to reverse the source back before switching the scene, when this happens the source forgets it's original position and I have to go back modify the source manually. Is there a way to lock in the source settings or always have the Move filter restore the source to it's original position?


----------



## skylerskinner (Oct 6, 2020)

Love some of the new features and I'm really glad to be able to use the Move Transition Override to set the delay and endpoint of movements, appearing and disappearing.

However, the way my setup works makes me have to put an override filter on almost every source so I can have the objects * disappear > move > appear * by using the start delay and "end delay" sliders in the filter to speed up a disappearance, delay the movement, speed up the movement, and delay the appearance.

It would be really nice if this could be done globally with the transition itself. The override filter just doesn't have anything to override from the transition, no option to delay matching or non-matching items although you can set everything else about their transitions.


----------



## MephistoBelial (Oct 6, 2020)

Dude I have a problem, when i copied the files, even use the installer, and when open the OBS it doesn't show me the move transition, maybe you can see the video and give me a hand to solve this problem


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 6, 2020)

@MephistoBelial In the video you did not try to add the transition via the transition dock.


----------



## MephistoBelial (Oct 6, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @MephistoBelial In the video you did not try to add the transition via the transition dock.


yep thats true my foult sorry, great plugin


----------



## ZaHecc (Oct 13, 2020)

Did this get borked with the newest update? I can't seem to move my sources around anymore!


----------



## darkhelmet (Oct 14, 2020)

@Exeldro hey quick bug report and feature request.
Bug: override "transition: none" doesn't do "none" but instead seems to use the current scene transition setting.
Feature: instead of "zoom: yes, no" perhaps "zoom: scale up, scale down, no." Up/down could have values to start at and end at source size.


----------



## athenakt (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm really enjoying Move Transition; thanks for all of the work that you're putting into it!

One issue that I'm having: I'm running two videos in a scene that I'm recording. When they resize and/or move, the videos pixelate briefly before they play at full resolution again. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 22, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.8.0



> add change visibility options
> fix transition override
> fix move value enable and disable



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 31, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 1.8.1



> fix crash referencing removed scene item
> trigger move ended when no movement is needed



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kineticscreen (Nov 1, 2020)

Would it be possible to add some of the media controls to the default instructions, alongside 'speed' etc? Like triggering the layer to play, pause, restart...
Would be really useful until they are I corporates into websocket


----------



## cyber_sarah (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank you for your work, I'm loving it!


----------



## bergersilvio (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi there

I am trying to get this to work on my MacBook Pro.

I've watched some videos on how to install plugins to OBS on a Mac and they all make use of .so-files which they put directly into the Plugins-folder in the OBS-app contents. But since this download installs a package, I have no idea how to get from there...

The installation succeeds, but I can't seem to find it anywhere after that. Also I don't have the + button under transitions...

Thanks for your help!

Best regards
Silvio


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 6, 2020)

@bergersilvio the + button under transitions was removed in version 26 of OBS, since version 26 you should have an option "Add: Move" as shown in here:


----------



## bergersilvio (Nov 6, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @bergersilvio the + button under transitions was removed in version 26 of OBS, since version 26 you should have an option "Add: Move" as shown in here:
> View attachment 62847



Hi Exeldro

As I am using the German interface I've overseen the option "Add: Verschieben" which means Move in German...
I was looking for "Move" all the time - my bad...

Thanks!


----------



## lcalder (Nov 6, 2020)

Looks like Move Transition is crashing?

UPDATE to UPDATE:

Hi Exeldro,
I wrote about the move transition crashing when it was reorganized, and had just sent you an update:

"
I just got another crash log. To get this, all I did was open OBS, go into my "Zoom" scene which contains the "Move Source" filters and the "Replay Source" filter and started deleting the "Move Source" filters one by one until only the Replay Filter was left at which point it said, "Oops! OBS crashed and offered me a chance to copy the crash log..." after which it hung and needed to be killed.
The crash log is available at this dropbox link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0kge6r6nl7te1fy/Crash 2020-11-06 11-51-59.txt?dl=0

Also this last week or so, if I just launch OBS and then exit immediately, it will hang most of the time and need to be killed. Don't know if that is related to this. 
"

"
another UPDATE:
I just removed the replay filter dll and pdb and relaunched OBS.
There was still one more "Move Source" filter that hadn't been deleted (from above comment) and my Replay Source now had "no properties" (because it was removed). I then tried to delete the (move-transition plugin) "Move Source" filter and got another crash... That log is available at this dropbox link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7muf79q4p61chuv/Crash 2020-11-06 12-17-44.txt?dl=0

Maybe this is a problem with the move-transition plugin? 
"


----------



## Roberts_1911TV (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey guys, so i did the Download for Move like i was supposed too, put it in the correct files in x86, and started OBS, and the Add Move transition is not showing up..... Help?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 10, 2020)

Download and use the installer for easier installation.


----------



## Roberts_1911TV (Nov 11, 2020)

I tried that, and it still didn't work...


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 11, 2020)

can you check if move transition is showing in your obs log file?
is obs in a different language where the plugin has a different name?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 12, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.0.0



> add simultaneous move option
> add audio mute and fade options
> add media actions
> add custom duration option (use global transition duration)
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Mundays (Nov 13, 2020)

Good afternoon,

In installed the plugin this afternoon but it seems like it's not reading the formatting correctly on the menus and is not showing me the layout I've seen in tutorials making it harder to read and understand what I'm updating.

I've tried changing the theme as well as uninstalling and reinstalling the plugin AND OBS to no change.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 13, 2020)

@Mundays the translation ini files seem to not have installed correctly. what method of installation did you use?


----------



## Mundays (Nov 13, 2020)

@Exeldro I used the Windows Installer directly from the download page. "move-transition-2.0.0-windows-installer.zip" and unzipped and then installed to the obs-plugins folder.

I also tried extracting directly to the obs-plugins folder next to see if that fixes it and it remains the same. Also, if I override the main locale files in C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-studio it still is not reading the plugin locale correctly.


----------



## Mundays (Nov 13, 2020)

Mundays said:


> @Exeldro I used the Windows Installer directly from the download page. "move-transition-2.0.0-windows-installer.zip" and unzipped and then installed to the obs-plugins folder.
> 
> I also tried extracting directly to the obs-plugins folder next to see if that fixes it and it remains the same. Also, if I override the main locale files in C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-studio it still is not reading the plugin locale correctly.


I also have figured out it is installing the plugin to C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit instead of the native OBS installation location of C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit when you use the installer.


----------



## firefloc (Nov 14, 2020)

hello, I have  a little idea or I've doesn't find the function can we link two different source on different scene with different name to move 
for example 
i've two group with different name
one content is an image and a Web browser
the second content only a browser 
and I want to swap these source when switching scene (i've tried to rename the groups "last subs" and "last subs 1" but it's seem to be ignored


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Exeldro (Nov 15, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.0.1



> fix crash when selecting itself in move value filter
> update Spanish translations



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## grodmar (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, 

I've found a possible error.
Crash when I close OBS, When I remove the plugin and all is OK.
I send you a crash log


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 16, 2020)

@grodmar can you try with the plugin installed, but not using any of it?
Can you send me a OBS log file to see how you use the plugin?


----------



## grodmar (Nov 16, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @grodmar can you try with the plugin installed, but not using any of it?
> Can you send me a OBS log file to see how you use the plugin?



When I change from my  Escene Collection to an empty collection OBS crashes too
When I delete my Escene Collection OBS crahes too
If I use an empty escene with plugin installed -> All OK

I send you a log file


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 16, 2020)

@grodmar There is a lot going on in that scene collection, to much for me to replicate easy, can you send me an export/backup of that scene collection to see if I get the crash with that?


----------



## grodmar (Nov 17, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @grodmar There is a lot going on in that scene collection, to much for me to replicate easy, can you send me an export/backup of that scene collection to see if I get the crash with that?



I send you a backup scene


----------



## GrumpyDog (Nov 17, 2020)

Found possible new bug: If the source is deleted with the filter in place OBS crashes if user opens filters


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 17, 2020)

@grodmar thank you, I can replicate the crash now, not found the bug yet, but working on it.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 17, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.0.2



> fix crash on closing



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## grodmar (Nov 17, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 2.0.2
> 
> ...



This version solves my crash problems........tnx tnx tnx... crack


----------



## NiceManiac (Nov 18, 2020)

I am having a problem with this plugin where some scenes does not work with the transition, it just pops to black for the duration of the transition. this happens every time i use an image file.


----------



## mojyamon (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey y'all! I'm wondering if there is a way to stop and reset a move loop when deactivating and reactivating the scene. I'm working on a nice movement effect for my overlay but can't seem to stop the loop from moving through when the source is deactivated.


----------



## mojyamon (Nov 22, 2020)

I guess I'm trying to find out if theres a way to stop the next move when the source is deactivated and restart at the first move source when the source is reactivated


----------



## GrumpyDog (Nov 22, 2020)

*@Exeldro *I am not sure if it is how the filters work or if this is a bug... 

When using the move source filter to loop sources I found that when I add the filter and assign all the settings it won't have an effect until I restarted OBS.


----------



## GrumpyDog (Nov 22, 2020)

On another note... The [minimum value] that 'Custom Duration' allows is [10ms] 

Can this be changed to allow 0ms, or is there a reason why the minimum is 10ms?


----------



## GrumpyDog (Nov 22, 2020)

Is it possible to allow a definition setting to trigger when the Source becomes visible for the first time?

The definition must only apply once when the user makes the source visible.

This is to allow a delay on start before the filter routine starts.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 22, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.1.0



> add option to move multiple values
> add stop trigger
> group support for move source



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Gerdty (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm having an issue where if I am in studio mode, my program feed blacks out sometimes when I use move transition, and then comes back when the transition time finishes. If I am not in studio mode, the issue never occurs. Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## NiceManiac (Nov 23, 2020)

Gerdty said:


> I'm having an issue where if I am in studio mode, my program feed blacks out sometimes when I use move transition, and then comes back when the transition time finishes. If I am not in studio mode, the issue never occurs. Any suggestions on how to fix this?


I'm having the same issue, would be great to figure out this issue, then i can use it on a production i have coming up.


----------



## eineke (Nov 23, 2020)

I must be doing something wrong as this plugin only seems to cause my OBS to crash. If I set something up and restart OBS, which I always turn off my computer when I'm done, the plugin will fail and no longer work when trying to be commanded from OBS Tools on my StreamDeck. I'm trying to figure out the source of these crashes, but the logs don't seem to even detail much about why there's crashes/unresponsive events. I noticed that the StreamDeck OBS Tools will fail to command anything and am asking about that in the Discord Server for that software; but then when I manually trigger the filters in OBS by clicking the eye for something like a _Move Source_ option, all that happens is OBS becomes unresponsive and may eventually unfreeze or simply crash.

I would be happy to troubleshoot, but I'm not sure where to be sending logs and things. If there's an email that's better to be sending to, please let me know.


----------



## Wuzi (Nov 28, 2020)

Really love the latest updates. All the new features got me playing with new ideas.
While doing so there's one thing I noticed: I don't really know what the "Switch Point" setting for the move filter does and no matter what I tried, it didn't seem to have any effect.What am I missing?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 28, 2020)

@Gerdty and @NiceManiac can you check if disabling the duplicate sources option for studio mode fixes anything?

@eineke can you check if the new OBS 26.1 release candidate fixes the freezes?

@Wuzi switch point is useful when a source is switching layers during a transition. For example going from background to foreground.


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Nov 29, 2020)

your a wizard @Exeldro !!!
Im having a hiccup.
execution of the movements are perfect. The hiccup arises when I restart OBS.
I have to go into each of the movement filters and basically toggle one little piece of data.
(IE, change no ease, to ease-in, and Back again) for all the animations to work again after a restart.
I've tried with both Move End and Hot Key endings.
I might have missed something. but i have 1 entire scene that this is doing it on.
Im using a 2.1 download from yesterday, and obs 26.0.2
(im throwing some videos on dropbox, if that helps)

thank you sir.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 29, 2020)

@Djjoshuacarl I found a bug in the loading of move values filter. Expect a bug fix release within a day.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 29, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.1.1



> Fix loading multiple values
> Add russian translation



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 30, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.1.2



> fix properties single value



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## NiceManiac (Dec 1, 2020)

@Exeldro the issue does not persist when disabling duplicate sources in studio mode, but i need to duplicate sources to be able to change certain aspects of the scenes on the fly


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 3, 2020)

@NiceManiac In studio mode the duplicated source have no name at the moment so the move can not find the correct one.
I requested a change in OBS for those duplicated sources to have the same name as the orginal source to be able to find them.
This change can be followed here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/3819
It can take a long time for the change to be accepted. After it is accepted it should be in the next version of OBS.


----------



## VexxJeff (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi! I really love your work for this plugin!

I've encourter a problem while trying to select a source insinde of a groupe. I'm trying to flip a whole groupe and after flipping a single source inside of this groupe, but I can't find the option to select a single source insinde of a groupe.

Is there a way to do that?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 6, 2020)

@VexxJeff you can add a move source filter on a group.


----------



## VexxJeff (Dec 6, 2020)

@Exeldro Is it possible to add one on a single object in a group?

I manage to "do it" by adding 2 time the source I wanna flip insinde of the group and hide/show that dupliate fliped source.

I would have love to be able to add transition to items inside a group rather then only the full group.


----------



## wildehile (Dec 8, 2020)

@Exeldro I love your plugin.
But I have one question.
Is it possible to combine it withe der "3D Transformtion" plugin?
For example that I have a smal source on the right in move ot to the left but transformed in a 3D way....?
If there is a way can you help me to find it :D ?
Or if not ... it will be cool if your plugin can do something like taht.

Michael


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 8, 2020)

@wildehile yes you can add a move value filter to the same source you add a 3d transform filter from the streamFx plugin and use the move value to control the 3d transform.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 9, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.2.0



> Add Audio Move filter
> Move enable & disable from start trigger to separate option
> Fix memory leaks in move value
> Load properties on move values start



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## wildehile (Dec 9, 2020)

@Exeldro 
Thanks for your reply....
I will give it try... and report if I ha


----------



## wildehile (Dec 9, 2020)

@Exeldro
I tried it like you told me...
I created two simples scene with the same image.
First Scene, I put the image left
Second scene i put it to the right an transformed it withe the 3d transform filter.
Then i added the move value filter to the second scene..... changed the transition to "verschieben" (I am from Germany) :D
If I change from first to second scene.... the image moves and resizes but at the end of the there comes the 3d transform filter...
Is there something I have to set up that the "transistion" (the move) is gentle , smooth?
I have recorced some seconds to show what I mean


			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1W4-jtC0iNQ4NQjmG5e7xOSFkEFIg4JD_/view?usp=sharing


----------



## mtroian (Dec 9, 2020)

Regarding the issue of Move values not working properly after OBS restart (reported here https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/review/1945/ ), is there any fix for this already?

It is happening with me 100% of the times.

What I have been doing is manually change each of the "Move Value" filters values (change any value is enough) to kind of "reset" the filter and, doing so, make it works fine again. The problem is that this process takes me around 15 minutes in order to revalidate all the filters.


----------



## GrumpyDog (Dec 10, 2020)

*@wildehile *provide screenshot with the settings for the 'Move Value Filer' you configured for  '3d transform'


----------



## DanielRios549 (Dec 10, 2020)

This plugin also works on groups, but at least on Linux, it is extremely buggy, I configure everything and is woks, but when I close the OBS, the transform of the group is randomly changed and the effect does not show in the screen area


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 10, 2020)

@mtroian most cases should be fixed with version 2.2.0. If that is not the case for you, can you send me an OBS log file and your scene collection?


----------



## Rcarreri (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi, anyone can help me with this problem?
See the pictures OBS scenes filters in english show all options.





But in portuguese not show all options




How can i fix this problem?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 10, 2020)

@Rcarreri that looks strange, can you check the translation file for me? I think it uses this file for portuguese:
C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\move-transition\locale\pt-BR.ini
To see what lines there should be you can compare it with en-US.ini in the same folder


----------



## wildehile (Dec 10, 2020)

@Exeldro
Hi sorry that I am answering today....
I created 2 screenshots with the values of the 3d and motion value filters with the origin values in the first scene without any changes
and two screenshots with the two scenes and their changed values.....
I hope you understand it.... and better it will help
The kind of transition is move as described in your video


Michael


----------



## wildehile (Dec 12, 2020)

@Exeldro 
I did some more Tests.
And it seems that the move value filter will Take NO effect to all filters / values.
PerhapsI have an other problem an will reinstall OBS and the plugins.


----------



## wildehile (Dec 12, 2020)

did not help :(


----------



## DeanoMachino (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey, is there any plan to add support for sources of different types? I use a GameCapture for the fullscreen game, but in my "small game" scene I have a SourceMirror of the GameCapture upon which I use a mask to round the corners. Same situation for my webcam.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 14, 2020)

@DeanoMachino you can match different types of sources during a transition with the "Match if the Source Name" options


----------



## DeanoMachino (Dec 14, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @DeanoMachino you can match different types of sources during a transition with the "Match if the Source Name" options


Hmmm, I definitely tried using those options (all boxes ticked, "GameCapture" and "GameCapture Small" (SourceMirror), nothing in groups) and it didn't seem to work. There's a definite chance that I've messed something up though.


----------



## DeanoMachino (Dec 15, 2020)

I managed to get it working, the issue was just that the bounding box wasn't set - changing it to this seems to work.




Thanks for making this plugin, this had brought some life to my overlays!


----------



## Rcarreri (Dec 15, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Rcarreri that looks strange, can you check the translation file for me? I think it uses this file for portuguese:
> C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\move-transition\locale\pt-BR.ini
> To see what lines there should be you can compare it with en-US.ini in the same folder


Fixed


----------



## ASchneider (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello guys!

First of all, thanks Exeldro for this great tool!

I was wondering if this would be possible: I've create an OBS project that kinda simulates a parallax effect and camera focal lengh/bokeh depending on where the subject is. Something like this: https://streamable.com/zj20xq

Is it possible to animate the blur effect filter (streamfx) slider, between two scenes so the BG would smoothly blur more/less?

In the video you can see how I set the scenes and sources. I had 3 different BG images, same name, different blur effect intensity.

Thanks a lot!

EDIT: OK, I think I got it, doing this:






Turned out like this: https://streamable.com/l8q26s

But would be nice to actually animate the blur filter so I don't need to create 3 different BG sources for 3 different blur intensity.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 16, 2020)

@ASchneider you could use a move value for each blur intensity and have those triggered by a move source filter per scene


----------



## JumboAsh (Dec 19, 2020)

Apologies for the potentially silly question but if I was to update the plugin would I have to re-create my move transitions?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 19, 2020)

@JumboAsh updating should not change anything only adding extra features and fixing bugs


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 21, 2020)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.2.1



> fix reference crashes at shutdown
> audio move support int settings



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Kuffdam (Dec 21, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 2.2.1
> 
> ...




Can I ask what has happened to the transition overide for sources ? I was able to set this on OBS 26.0 but now it seems to have vanished on 26.1 

I was using it to fade in images on the screen like pics, gifs and timers but I'm not able to do it now
Am I looking in the wrong place? before I could just right click on the image and set a fade time

Thanks in advance, love the plugin


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 22, 2020)

@Kuffdam that has never been part of this plugin, but it is a change I suggested for OBS which you can test by running a custom build that can be found here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/actions/runs/427629836


----------



## Kuffdam (Dec 22, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Kuffdam that has never been part of this plugin, but it is a change I suggested for OBS which you can test by running a custom build that can be found here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/actions/runs/427629836



Thanks very much - any idea how to install this custom build ?


----------



## Kuffdam (Dec 22, 2020)

Got it - thanks so much - this is great


----------



## IDLT (Dec 23, 2020)

I don't really quite get the "Audio Move" filter...
Does anyone have an explanation or will I have to endure "duckiiiies" in my ears again?

I thought it was to change the source volume but it has so many more options, I'm not too sure how it would even do that.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 23, 2020)

@IDLT audio move uses the audio meter of the source it's on to change the transform or properties of a specified source.
Changing volume of a source can be done with a move source filter.


----------



## Olivier J. (Dec 23, 2020)

Hello,

A great plugin ...
i downloaded ... but i would like if the update is ok on my OBS ? how can i know ?
The version is written where ?


----------



## kutibotond (Dec 23, 2020)

Hey! Awesome plugin! I really love it! I'm currently missing just a few things. I've been only using Move Source, not sure how Move Value works. I can't seem to add a fade in/out to the movement, it seems to be missing? Also, would it be possible to add movement to groups?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 24, 2020)

@kutibotond to fade in/out you can use a color correction filter on a source and use a move value filter to move the opacity from the color correction from 0 to 100% and back.
What kind of movement in groups do you want that is not yet supported?


----------



## kutibotond (Dec 26, 2020)

Alright, I managed to create the fading :). Now I understand how Move Value works. It's brilliant! 

Groups are actually working. I think what threw me off the first time is that the list of sources are in reverse order compared to the sources in the dock. I use many sources in my scenes and I was confused at first. I'd suggest to reverse them in a future update to match the dock :).


----------



## natch (Dec 27, 2020)

First, this is an amazing plugin.

I was using the Motion plugin previously and I really appreciate the customizations available in Move, however there's still one thing that Motion does that Move doesn't appear to do: extremely slow transitions. I use 20000ms+ transitions for slow dramatic movement and Move seems to top out at 12 seconds.

Am I missing something? If there is a hardcoded max duration, can that be extended?

Thanks again!


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 27, 2020)

@natch move transition uses the duration it gets from OBS so the maximum duration is not set by the plugin and if you can input a larger time it should use that. For move source and move value the maximum duration is set by the plugin to 100000ms


----------



## natch (Dec 27, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @natch move transition uses the duration it gets from OBS so the maximum duration is not set by the plugin and if you can input a larger time it should use that. For move source and move value the maximum duration is set by the plugin to 100000ms



@Exeldro Hm all I can say is I use Transition Matrix to set transitions/durations and my Move Transitions won't go slower than 12s, whereas when changing to Motion I get full duration. It could be an interaction between the two plugins, but it works with Motion so I'm not sure what it would be.


----------



## gamingop (Dec 28, 2020)

The "Move Value" hotkey for audio sources has been removed. I can't find it...


----------



## ToyJammer (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi all!

I seem to have lost the Media Controls (from 2.0.0) in the process of updating to 2.2.1 - what did I do wrong? Or have they moved somewhere?

Cheers!!


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 30, 2020)

@ToyJammer the media controls should still be there. They only show when you have a source selected that has media options.


----------



## ToyJammer (Dec 31, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @ToyJammer the media controls should still be there. They only show when you have a source selected that has media options.


Yup, I'm a goose - thanks so much :D Loaded up OBS and everything is where it was supposed to be, must have been huffing glue yesterday...


----------



## CrasherHS (Dec 31, 2020)

Maybe someone can help me: For any reason the move transition does not work for me when using Groups.

I have two Scenes both containing a NS as Source called "Webcam [NS]" when I enable the move transition this does work without any issues!

No when i add the Source "Webcam [NS]" to a Group in both scenes "Group" in Scene 1 and "Group 2" in Scene 2 the transition changes completly, since it's not reconized as matching item.

In the settings of the move transition I enable all checkboxes in the "Match if the source name" section.

Anyone knows whats going on here?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 31, 2020)

@CrasherHS I tried to replicate the issue and it seems to be working fine for me. Can you provide me a scene collection that contains this issue?


----------



## CrasherHS (Dec 31, 2020)

@Exeldro thanks a lot for the fast reply, well that's very weird, I just created a new blank Scene Collection -> Created 2 scenes -> added and Image to each -> Move Transition working -> put each Image into an Group -> Move Transition no longer working.

Scene Collection Download: https://we.tl/t-cYqtsEy3cD
OBS Log: https://obsproject.com/logs/yLSk0VMGeATqC-HR
Quick Demo: https://streamable.com/vyt5k1

So as the scene is right no with the "Image" in the group it is not working for me - if you remove the Image from the groups it is working. Hope you have an idea whats going on here :)

If you need anything else, please let me know.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 31, 2020)

@CrasherHS when a source is in a group there are 2 ways to resize a source, resizing the source in the group or resizing the group.
You resized the sources inside the group and the move transition only animated the resize of the group itself. That is why you see a sudden change halfway through the transition, switching from 1 group to the other.
You can fix it in multiple ways:

using a bounding box transform for your groups (right click-> transform -> edit transform -> bounding box type)
using the same group on both scenes (add -> group -> existing)
resize the group instead of the source (you can use ctrl+r to reset the transform of the source)


----------



## CrasherHS (Dec 31, 2020)

@Exeldro Thanks a lot for the explanation, this wasn't clear to me at all - so I will have a look into the options you mentioned!


----------



## Enma (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello, I absolutely love this plugin! But I was wondering if it would be possible to have a way to make the Move Source and Move Value filters reverse when turning the filter off. I know you can set it to reverse automatically after finishing the move, but it'd be incredibly useful to have it be able to also reverse when disabled.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 4, 2021)

@Enma unfortunately that is not possible, when a filter is switched off it can not do anything.


----------



## Enma (Jan 4, 2021)

Once again running into crashes when I try to remove these filters from sources (or try to move them up or down the chain). This time the move-value filter, so I'm stuck with filters I don't really want to use anymore. Here's the last crash log

It also just crashes whenever I try to delete or move other filters on the same source after adding the filters from this plugin.


----------



## chucho_diaz (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi! This plugin is the best!

I'm having s small issue where whenever I have my webcam in 2 scenes. In "scene1" my "webcam1" is full scale with default settings. In "scene2" I have "webcam2" (which is a source mirror) with a mask filter where I cut off the sides of the webcam so it doesn't look as wide as with default settings. I do this using "Source Mirror" so I can add different filters to the same source without it affecting the original one. Is there a step I may be missing maybe?

Thank you for all you do for the streaming community man!

That new transition table is a life changer!

Cheers!


----------



## chucho_diaz (Jan 5, 2021)

chucho_diaz said:


> Hi! This plugin is the best!
> 
> I'm having s small issue where whenever I have my webcam in 2 scenes. In "scene1" my "webcam1" is full scale with default settings. In "scene2" I have "webcam2" (which is a source mirror) with a mask filter where I cut off the sides of the webcam so it doesn't look as wide as with default settings. I do this using "Source Mirror" so I can add different filters to the same source without it affecting the original one. Is there a step I may be missing maybe?
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I didn't mention that it doesn't animate this source. 
Apologies.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 5, 2021)

@chucho_diaz what source matching rules have you enabled in the move transition?


----------



## chucho_diaz (Jan 5, 2021)

I've tried all the combinations. But currently have it at "contains the other source name".


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 5, 2021)

@chucho_diaz check all the matching options and rename "webcam1" to "webcam 1" and "webcam2" to "webcam 2"
If that does not work can you send me your scene collection or OBS log file?


----------



## cinegamerz (Jan 5, 2021)

Hey I am having problems, I am using the latest version of OBS and the pluggin, trying to get my webcam to be able to move to different parts of the screen, but the enable and disable trigger is missing? Ive seen a few people mention this, but i cant find a solution. love your pluggins, thans of all the hard work.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 6, 2021)

@cinegamerz the enable and disable trigger is replaced by the "Filter only enabled when moving" checkbox


----------



## chucho_diaz (Jan 6, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @chucho_diaz check all the matching options and rename "webcam1" to "webcam 1" and "webcam2" to "webcam 2"
> If that does not work can you send me your scene collection or OBS log file?





			https://obsproject.com/logs/HU_zNv57qxE7mUBj
		

Now my "El Gato HD60 S 1" and "El Gato HD60 S 2" source wont animate.
When my webcam goes from "webcam 1" to "webcam 2" it does animate but really flickery, if you may.


----------



## kutibotond (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi, I have a suggestion to list filters from different scenes to "simultaneous move" and "next move" for the following reason. I use multiple scene mirrors for layering my final output. It would make things simpler if it would be possible to activate two movement filers in the same time, despite the filters being on different scenes.


----------



## tony_unorthodox (Jan 6, 2021)

i am having a lot of trouble with this plug in. aside from the movements never going where they are supposed to, i dont have the same settings as ive seen in several youtube tutorials. i can get it to work sometimes but most of the time the image flies off in some undeterminable direction. 

these are the settings i get when i try to edit a transition. it only works in 1 uneditable direction:






here is a screenshot of a youtuber who i followed meticulously in order to recreate his transitions:





any ideas?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 6, 2021)

@tony_unorthodox the first screenshot is motion effect plugin and the second screenshot is the move transition plugin


----------



## nanarakam (Jan 7, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Move transition - Transition that moves all sources to a new position
> 
> ...


Thank you sooooo much...


----------



## tony_unorthodox (Jan 8, 2021)

thanks for the reply Exeldro.  If thats the case, and im using the motion effect plug in, then your plug in is not showing up in my transitions menu. i even reinstalled this plug in to make sure i was doing it right. maybe your plug in isnt appearing anywhere in my obs? that would explain the confusion.


----------



## Mervin (Jan 8, 2021)

Hello to everyone reading this,

i really love this plugin, it just brings so many possibilities. But i have a problem. When i try to change multiple values with the same move value filter (in my case: change scale and position of a source through 3d transform and move value filters) it does work properly at first, but when i restart obs it makes some nonsense movement like shrinking it infinitly. changing single values works just fine.

apart from this little ishue this plugin is the greatest i used so far.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 8, 2021)

@Mervin this is a known bug reported by multiple users, I have not been able to replicate it myself yet. As soon as I am able to reproduce it, I will fix it.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 8, 2021)

@tony_unorthodox  If installed correctly you should have got the "Add: Move" in the transition dropdown in the Scene Transition dock.


----------



## Mervin (Jan 8, 2021)

thanks for the reply keep up the good work


----------



## tony_unorthodox (Jan 8, 2021)

ok i found the "Add: Move" in the menu:




and when i click on this i get this screen:




which you said was NOT your plugin.

im lost.... thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 8, 2021)

@tony_unorthodox the Move Transition plugin seems not be installed correctly, can you check if C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\move-transition.dll exists? and if move-transition.dll shows in you obs logfile?


----------



## tony_unorthodox (Jan 8, 2021)

update: so i uninstalled the 'motion effect' plug in to remove the chance of confusion and used the move-transition-installer.exe to reinstall your plug in and now the "Add: Motion" transition has disappeared from the transition menu. there must be an issue with the install.


----------



## tony_unorthodox (Jan 8, 2021)

update 2: i fixed it. the move-transition-installer.exe must not have worked on my system. i installed it manually from the  move-transition-2.2.1-windows.zip instead of the installer file and it worked. thanks for your patience. i hope this helps someone else who is as dumb as i am.


----------



## Gofre (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi, this plugin is awesome. Thank you for your work!
I'm trying to show/hide a source with an animation: In the Properties of the Move transition plugin I configured both Appearing and Disappearing items to do a Fade transition. With the Studio Mode switched on, I show the source and then I make a quick transition. It animates just like I want.

Now... I don't know if it's possible... I'm trying to achieve this with the fewest possible steps. Like with hot keys or not enabling Studio Mode.
I also tried it with the Move Source, but the source just shows up like using the normal show button (with no animation).

Also I wonder if with the Multi Action of Stream Deck is it possible to achieve this with pressing one button.


----------



## Dick Dawson (Jan 13, 2021)

I have an issue with move transition, well move value really. I have a few scenes where I go from a overlayed video being smaller, larger, and an in and out (I am not using move transition, they are static). Im using a stinger transition and Move Value to trigger an opacity fade for the ins and out. I'm not sure why but it keeps "falling out of sync". It will work for say an hour then out of the blue it's like some of the settings for move value flip and it takes two hot key triggers to make it appear, that triggers another stinger and ruins the whole thing. Nothing fixes but a computer restart. I'm wondering if it's the hotkeying? I have the hotkey for scene switch set as first move trigger, then second scene switch as second move trigger as well as first move trigger for next scene as well and maybe having multiple keys overlapping like that is messing it up? any thoughts would be and are very welcome. great plugin, i think. sure want to love it.


----------



## IDLT (Jan 16, 2021)

Hello everyone,
Does anyone know how to Trigger a filter to start when a certain media appears? 

I've tried the Start Trigger:
Source Activate
Source Show
Media Started

Which I *all* thought would trigger when I clicked the Eye in front of the source but activating/deactivating the Source in the panel does nothing. :/
I've tried with an image and a video source. I also tried messing about with media Start and Stop time, Transform Relative or not, custom duration or not, it will not trigger the filter. :((
Am I missing something?


----------



## marcob8986 (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi, I can't install the Mac versione pkg, it's telling me something like "the developer is not recognized, MacOS can't tell the app is malware-free".
I'm on MacOS 11.1.
Can I solve this?


----------



## Olivier J. (Jan 17, 2021)

Maybe look at https://macresearch.org/macos-cannot-verify-that-this-app-is-free-from-malware/ ;-)


----------



## Dick Dawson (Jan 18, 2021)

marcob8986 said:


> Hi, I can't install the Mac versione pkg, it's telling me something like "the developer is not recognized, MacOS can't tell the app is malware-free".
> I'm on MacOS 11.1.
> Can I solve this?



That is i think they call it gate keeper. But in preferences there is a click, might be in security, to let you install stuff from outside the Mac app store.


----------



## raimubeats (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello I installed the plugin on Mac but now every time I try to open OBS it crashes :(

Edit: If you could tell me the directory where this gets installed (I can't find any files with that name but the installer) I'd uninstall it and could keep streaming while solving the issue! <3


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 20, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.3.0



> transition override filter add options to start move filter
> transition override filter add match source



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Bagny89 (Jan 21, 2021)

nice plugin but i have a problem: i noticed that if i leave Move set as transition, when i close OBS, it crashes. But if I change to other transitions, it doesn't happen.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 21, 2021)

@Bagny89 I can't seem to replicate that bug, can you send me your scene collection for me to try and replicate the bug?


----------



## Bagny89 (Jan 21, 2021)

there are my scenes. Maybe it could be that I didn't set the move correctly.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 21, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.3.1



> Fix crash on closing OBS:
> fix reference count transitioning scene containing the other scene



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 21, 2021)

@Bagny89 Thank you for the scene collection it helped me a lot. Version 2.3.1 of the plugin should fix your crash on closing OBS.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Jan 21, 2021)

Trying to use this -- got a source to move as I wanted, by first doing the Get Transform, them moving the source elsewhere, to move FROM...  and it works once, when hitting the Start button.

How do I get it to repeat?

At this point it seems useless, because when I switch to the scene that the source exists one, it is already in the final position, so no movement occurs.

HELP @Exeldro ??


----------



## Bagny89 (Jan 21, 2021)

Happy to have been helpful. ☺


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 21, 2021)

@ContentDeveloper there are multiple videos about the move source filters like: https://youtu.be/YEcAbiEadcM


----------



## JDPlantation (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm having trouble with nested scenes. I put my webcam video input capture in a scene. I then nested that scene into another scene to add my camera overlay, and be able to move them about the screen in my desktop and game scenes. I did things this way to be able to globally turn camera on and off, and also globally change camera position over my main scenes. However, in a just chatting scene, I only use the first camera scene, without the overlay. When transitioning between desktop/game and Just Chatting the transition doesn't work properly. I've tried everything and it doesn't work as intended.
Maybe I've gone about this the wrong way, I would really appreciate some help as I'm fairly new to OBS, using nested scenes and plugins. Here's a short video showing what's going on: https://youtu.be/F0yUIdWSJew

P.S. Just like to say, besides this, I absolutely LOVE this plugin!


----------



## IDLT (Jan 22, 2021)

IDLT said:


> Hello everyone,
> Does anyone know how to Trigger a filter to start when a certain media appears?
> 
> I've tried the Start Trigger:
> ...



UPDATE:
It seems that after a few days without checking the *Start Trigger* on a Video source: "Media Started: When media of the source starts playing" does work.
But mysteriously, the trigger persists even if I change the target media and change the trigger... Not properly updating maybe?

ANOTHER UPDATE:
Well. The "Source Show" *Start Trigger* works now. I show the pic, it appears for a split second, and the desired filter is triggered. 
I suppose restarts might be necessary sometimes. ^^


----------



## Angadeon (Jan 25, 2021)

This plugin was fantastic!  Until I had to uninstall/reinstall OBS.  Now it can't seem to see the plugin at all?  I've tried a few things, including deleting and re-adding the plugin, but OBS just doesn't want to see it now.  Any advice?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 25, 2021)

@Angadeon did you try both the installer and manual install? Is the plugin in the correct folder? Is the plugin showing in your OBS log file?


----------



## Mango_PG (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello, I have been playing with this amazing plugin for a few days and been having great fun!  However I have a vision and have been unable to bring it to fruition, and I am looking for help - I am unsure if I have missed a setting/how it should be done, or if it is not possible?

My vision is as follows:

I have 4 Scenes that are imported as Sources into a 5th Scene, these 4 sources are being animated around the canvas in a loop (eg. I have 12 moves and the 12th move's "Next Move" is the 1st move. So this is a never-ending loop and is exactly what I wanted, however, it is the next stage that I can not work out.

When I move away from this scene to another one (a 6th Scene, which has only 1 of the 4 Scenes that were imported into the previous scene) I would love to transform the source that has been moving to the correct position and size (from the position and size of where it is in the animation cycle) ready to do a quick cut to the 6th Scene.  The idea being the source will have grown and covered the other sources seamlessly.

Conversely doing the opposite when entering the 5th Scene from the 6th Scene.

However I have been unable to succeed in this, I have tried all sorts of workarounds - including keyboard shortcuts to activate the 13th Move and then the scene transition.  What happens is the 13th Move Filter is activated and starts to get to full size and then the previous loop takes over.

I have tried hooking into the Move Value function as a stop for the loop feature, however, it can't hook into Enabling/Disabling the Move filter.

I am hopeful that I just need to program the stop function properly, but I have had zero luck as they all seem to be linked to the source being active/not active in some manner.

I do hope I managed to explain what I am trying to achieve well enough, but hopefully, the attached GIF explains what I mean fully.

Thanks - Mango.


----------



## JorgeGascon (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi there, I am experiencing constant crashes on OBS since I installed the plugin (windows 10 / OBS 26.1.1). How can I disable it to troubleshoot or even uninstall it? Thank you.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 27, 2021)

@JorgeGascon for troubleshooting you can provide me the crashlogs. for uninstalling, use the uninstall software if you have used the installer to install it or remove move-transition.dll from your obs plugins folder.


----------



## JorgeGascon (Jan 28, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @JorgeGascon for troubleshooting you can provide me the crashlogs. for uninstalling, use the uninstall software if you have used the installer to install it or remove move-transition.dll from your obs plugins folder.


It not only crashes but becomes unresponsive and I have to force exit so I don't get crash reports I guess? Deleting scenes (even without a move filter on them) crashes OBS since installation. I removed the dll from the folder and no crashes so far. Let me know how can I provide with the information you need and I'll be glad to provide, I'm a windows noob :(


----------



## Fatikki (Jan 30, 2021)

So I use OBS in Brazilian Portuguese and I can't see all the options in the Start Trigger menu or the Stop Trigger menu. Any help? I don't even care about translations a just want to see the options even if it's in English






English OBS





Brazilian Portuguese OBS


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 30, 2021)

@Fatikki it is a bug in the pt-BR.ini file in the plugin.
It is fixed in my version but I have not released a new version since.
You can remove the extra space from the the file so it becomes like this:








						obs-move-transition/pt-BR.ini at master · exeldro/obs-move-transition
					

Move transition for OBS Studio. Contribute to exeldro/obs-move-transition development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Fatikki (Jan 30, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Fatikki it is a bug in the pt-BR.ini file in the plugin.
> It is fixed in my version but I have not released a new version since.
> You can remove the extra space from the the file so it becomes like this:
> 
> ...


I'll have a look! Thanks!


----------



## MarkLT1 (Feb 2, 2021)

First off, loving the move-transition plugin!  Truly an awesome add-on to OBS.

I am trying to do a somewhat complex transition/move, and am not sure if/how this is possible. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.  I have a "BRB" scene with a source (A) that sits on top of my face-cam (B) (Blocking my face cam).  Source A has some StreamFX filters applied to it as well as a color correction (with opacity set to 100).  I have created some move value filters- one set to fade A in then ramp up the StreamFX filter over a 2 second animation (lets call it A-In) and one set to ramp down the StreamFX filter and fade out A over a 2-second animation (lets call it A-Out).  My face cam, B, is common to all of my scenes, and thus using move transition moves/scales/crops into position with each transition.

My goal is to have my BRB scene work as follows:
Transition To BRB- face cam (B) slides/scales into its position (already happening), and AFTER this is complete, the A-In filter should execute.
Transition From BRB- The opposite occurs, the A-Out filter should execute, and after it is complete (after the 2 seconds), the transition where B moves into place should execute.

I've got the transition _To_ BRB working, by using a start trigger of 'Activate: When this filter becomes actively shown in the final mix', with a delay of my transition length (750ms).

For the transition _From_ BRB, I have no idea where to start.  Its almost like I have to delay the transition by 2-seconds (though I dont know if that is possible) and somehow trigger the A-Out filter at the same time the delay countdown begins.  I suspect this can be done via the Move Transition Override filter, but I am having trouble finding any documentation/info on how to use it (simple stuff like- is it applied to the scene that is transitioning or to the source within the scene?  How do the delays work- they seem to be percentage based?

Does anyone have any thoughts on how this would be accomplished?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 6, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.3.2



> fix loading default values for move value filter multiple values
> fix pt-BR translations



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## TrueMelone (Feb 6, 2021)

JDPlantation said:


> I'm having trouble with nested scenes. I put my webcam video input capture in a scene. I then nested that scene into another scene to add my camera overlay, and be able to move them about the screen in my desktop and game scenes. I did things this way to be able to globally turn camera on and off, and also globally change camera position over my main scenes. However, in a just chatting scene, I only use the first camera scene, without the overlay. When transitioning between desktop/game and Just Chatting the transition doesn't work properly. I've tried everything and it doesn't work as intended.
> Maybe I've gone about this the wrong way, I would really appreciate some help as I'm fairly new to OBS, using nested scenes and plugins. Here's a short video showing what's going on: https://youtu.be/F0yUIdWSJew
> 
> P.S. Just like to say, besides this, I absolutely LOVE this plugin!



Have the basically the same issue I'm trying to work with embedded scenes but its just doing some weird things. If i switch from scene a to be its just working like it supposed to be, but if i switch from scene b back to a it does kind of that matched item and at the same time a disappearing and another appearing item. Is there something i can do about it?


----------



## wgp123 (Feb 6, 2021)

Fantastic resource and LOVE your plugins. Really useful,  THANK YOU! However, for some reason I'm finding that the "Move Source" filter, when applied to Scene elements, behaves very erratically. For example, every time I set up the effect filters with the various moving Sources, they all work and I can see all the Sources move about the screen as expected. However, if I leave that Scene Collection and go to another Scene Collection and later return to the Scene where I set the Move Source filters, the Move Source actions no longer work. Sometimes the same thing happens if I log out of OBS or switch off PC, sometimes not. The bottom line is that the Move Source filter doesn't seem to retain the setting for the Source movements and I have to go and redo them all over again. When I look at the filter settings and the associated Hotkeys that I assigned for the moves, nothing has changed...but the Source moves don't work. I'm hoping you can advise how I might fix this? It's just very strange that they all work when I set them up, but then stop working after a relatively short period of time. I LOVE the Move Source actions but my Scene list is growing rapidly and it's now becoming unrealistic to have to keep redoing the Move Source setups so frequently as they seem to be constantly forgotten. Any ideas? Really appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 7, 2021)

@wgp123 for me to be able fix the bug it helps a lot to have steps to reproduce the bug. Try to find out as much as you can about what is different between times it works and times it does not work.


----------



## wgp123 (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you for the reply and the offer of help. I'll keep note of the steps I take when setting up the Move Source changes the next couple of times and send those to you. Unfortunately the issue seems to occur differently every time, but on all occasions I end up at the same point, i.e., the Move Source changes I make don't work. Sometimes they will work for a few mins on all sources, sometimes they will stay working on all sources as long as I don't leave the Scene where they have been set, sometimes they work when I change scenes, sometimes they work after I log out and then back in, other times they don't, etc. It's extremely variable....but in all occasions the eventual result is that all transitions stop working and I have to re-do them. Very peculiar, I haven't seen this reported elsewhere to this extent so it makes me wonder if I am doing them correctly....but surely if they work at any stage then I must be doing them correctly, no? Again, thanks for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## iRoxer (Feb 7, 2021)

Hey, thanks a lot for this cool plugin. Unfortunately I have a problem. I use the plugin to move my camera to different positions. Everything works fine until I restart OBS. Then it doesn't work at all, I have to set up all positions again to make it work again.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 8, 2021)

@iRoxer and @wgp123 when the move source stops working is the transform text in the filter changed?


----------



## Tyr808 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi Exeldro, thanks for all your hard work on these killer plug-ins!  For whatever reason, I'm unfortuantely not sure when it started, but with move transition the matched source function seems to no longer be working for game capture, even if I try to force it via move transition override as well.  I've additionally tried making a brand new collection and manually making a new game capture in a completely fresh collection, added the existing game capture to another new scene with a different transform size, and it still wont function no matter how i configure it it doesn't seem to respect that it's matched (also tried just naming the source "gc" so no spaces or characters could be the issue).

It works with everything else just fine, just the specific issue of matching game capture.

I am on OBS 26.1.1 and using StreamFX, OBS.live, WebSockets, and move transtition plug-in, all updated to latest versions. If there's anything more I can provide to help pin this issue down if it's an unknown bug, let me know, but from what I could tell the log wasn't showing anything relevant.

Thanks again!


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 8, 2021)

@Tyr808 can you check if the bounding box type in the edit transform dialog is the same for both sources?


----------



## Tyr808 (Feb 8, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Tyr808 can you check if the bounding box type in the edit transform dialog is the same for both sources?


Ah, what a legend!  That was exactly it, I recently swapped from a 1080p to 1440p screen and I hadn't ever paid attention to that specific transform setting before, but that is indeed what is was and makes sense that to the software that is a completely different thing.

Cheers!


----------



## iRoxer (Feb 8, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @iRoxer and @wgp123 when the move source stops working is the transform text in the filter changed?


No the text does not change. I just have to select it once, press Enter and everything works again.


----------



## wgp123 (Feb 10, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @iRoxer and @wgp123 when the move source stops working is the transform text in the filter changed?


Are you referring to the Transform Co-ordinates? If you are then no, when the move source stops working the co-ordinates haven't changed. Which totally confuses me because now I'm wondering how did it actually move at all in the first place? I'm probably doing something silly, maybe I'm selecting the options in the filter in the wrong sequence or something like that? Any help very much appreciated.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 13, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.3.3



> fix move source action triggers not working when source is changed
> fix audio move crash when selecting the filter itself as target



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ESDN (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi there; I'm currently moving my setup from Steamlabs OBS to OBS Studio for increased control. Move Transition seems like an excellent replacement for SLOBS' animations, but whenever I try to apply the Move Source filter to a scene OBS crashes immediately.

Crash log attached in case that's useful. I'm noticing issues with some other plugins as well (notably, StreamFX's filters aren't appearing). I'm assuming 26.1.1 is already supported however, since I'm not seeing a slew of issue reports.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 13, 2021)

@ESDN what version of Move Transition did you get your the crash with? Can you try if it also crashes with a newer or previous version?


----------



## wgp123 (Feb 13, 2021)

@Exeldro  my OBS is also crashing after I updated to the latest version of the move transition 2.3.3. I'm using the latest version of OBS, 26.0.2 (64 Bit). I'm more than happy to provide any inputs or feedback I can which might be of help to you. Like I said before, love the work you do on here. The crash occurs right at the point where I select the source I want to move. I uninstalled and reinstalled the previous version, 2.3.2 and crash disappeared.....but old issue returned where I have to redo Move Source to get sources to move again via hotkey within a scene. EDIT: I thought OBS Ver 26.0.2 was latest Ver but I see from ESDN's post above that it's not. My automated updates was set so I thought I had latest update. I'll update to latest Ver of OBS (26.1.1) and let you know if I see any difference.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 13, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.3.4



> fix crash selecting source in Move Source filter



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## wgp123 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yup, I installed Ver 2.3.4 and OBS no longer crashing. I also set up some move transitions, exited OBS, restarted PC and so far so good, all transitions continue to function. Will continue testing and send you any feedback. THANK YOU as always!


----------



## wgp123 (Feb 13, 2021)

Unfortunately the issue remains for me and the move transitions from some of the sources stopped working after I restarted the PC, even though they were all working before the restart. For some reason, the issue doesn't always occur with every source in the scene, but it seems to occur randomly. One minute it's the Cam source that stops working, another time it's the Window Capture source that stops working, other times it's both sources. Seems to mainly happen when I exit OBS or shut down PC and then restart and log back in.


----------



## ESDN (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi @Exeldro; you got this solved faster than I could loop back!
Can confirm I'm no longer seeing the issue with 2.3.4 (was using 2.3.3).


----------



## IDLT (Feb 14, 2021)

Just wanted to thank you Exeldro. The latest patch fixed the weird source mixups the *Source Show *triggers were having. I was working on it tonight with previous version. Just downloaded 2.3.4, now it works perfectly!


----------



## wgp123 (Feb 17, 2021)

wgp123 said:


> Unfortunately the issue remains for me and the move transitions from some of the sources stopped working after I restarted the PC, even though they were all working before the restart. For some reason, the issue doesn't always occur with every source in the scene, but it seems to occur randomly. One minute it's the Cam source that stops working, another time it's the Window Capture source that stops working, other times it's both sources. Seems to mainly happen when I exit OBS or shut down PC and then restart and log back in.


UPDATE: I've noticed two things, not sure if they are any help to anyone in helping me solve the issue I have . (1) If I only have one scene in the Scene Collection the issue occurs less often and (2) The issue occurs more often whenever I change from one Scene Collection to another and then back again. If I just stay in the scene where I've set the move transitions then I never have a problem, it always works. So something funny is happening whenever I move about between scenes or scene collections to cause move transition settings to be somehow forgotten. I'll keep trying :)


----------



## MorhenWolf (Feb 19, 2021)

Greetings! I am trying to use the Move transition for a hide/unhide my webcam with nicer transition instead of the boring "hide" and "show". I have a weird bug(maybe because of my settings or the plugin itself). When I close the OBS with the webcam visible on screen and restart OBS, if I try to trigger the move source with the hotkey, it needs to be pressed twice, before I can use it normally with only 1 click. If I am closing OBS with the webcam in the "hidden" position, and try to "show" it, it works straight away. I have two move sources, one that move the webcam out of the screen, another that brings it back, I can give you more details if you need, I'm trying for some time to fix this with no success :(


----------



## PixelBeardQc (Feb 21, 2021)

@Exeldro Regarding audio move filter.

I recently used it on a browser source audio comming from OBS Ninja. The voice and mouth was synced but the filter was way behind and on my own voice (from my microphone audio source, its ahead of the video. Any idea how to solve/mitigate the issue?


----------



## wgp123 (Feb 27, 2021)

wgp123 said:


> UPDATE: I've noticed two things, not sure if they are any help to anyone in helping me solve the issue I have . (1) If I only have one scene in the Scene Collection the issue occurs less often and (2) The issue occurs more often whenever I change from one Scene Collection to another and then back again. If I just stay in the scene where I've set the move transitions then I never have a problem, it always works. So something funny is happening whenever I move about between scenes or scene collections to cause move transition settings to be somehow forgotten. I'll keep trying :)


Still not solved the above issue unfortunately, the move source transitions I apply to scenes continuously stop working after relatively short periods of time......for no reason I can find. obviously something is causing the move transitions to be forgotten, but I have been unable to determine what or why. This has completely stopped me in my tracks and is fast becoming a show stopper for me. Any advise on how I might solve this? Is anyone else having similar issues with move source? All help gladfully appreciate :)


----------



## wgp123 (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m using version 2.3.4 and latest OBS update...26...


----------



## Starfia (Mar 1, 2021)

Exeldro – I've just found out about your amazing work; thank you on behalf of the community.  I've spent the last day experimenting and reading through this thread to understand the history and depth of this plug-in.

I'm seeing one glitch – the same problem I think this person mentioned last April: sometimes the destination scene's sources are drawn for one frame in their final positions at the start of the transition. This is a pretty basic usage: all I've done is chosen the global Move transition and configured non-matching sources to fade rather than zoom. As you can see in this example, the flicker happens to occur the second time I return to my Home scene. Any insight about this, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 1, 2021)

@Starfia thank you for the video showing the bug, is that with the latest version of OBS and move transition? Does it always happen on the second time returning to the home scene? Does it depend on the small time between the transitions?


----------



## Starfia (Mar 1, 2021)

@Exeldro – Thank you for noticing the question.  I'm using OBS 26.1.2 and Move Transition 2.3.4.  The video illustrated that the glitch doesn't appear every time, but I've experimentally switched back and forth between those scenes about 30 times and the glitch appeared in 28 of those.  (When the glitch doesn't appear, it could even just be OBS dropping that frame – for all I can tell, the glitch might actually be present every time.)  I've tried varying the time I waited before switching, but I can't find any repeatable effect there either.


----------



## MichaKü (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello,

Unfortunately I can't add a move transission.... I started the exe installer, but there is no plus sign in the transitions. What am I doing wrong?




View attachment 68323

Micha


----------



## Starfia (Mar 1, 2021)

MichaKü said:


> Unfortunately I can't add a move transission.... I started the exe installer, but there is no plus sign in the transitions. What am I doing wrong?



@MichaKü – do you have "add" options in that pull-down menu?


----------



## MichaKü (Mar 1, 2021)

@Starfia: Yes, but there's no "add: move".



Micha


----------



## MichaKü (Mar 1, 2021)

MichaKü said:


> Yes, but there's no "add: move".



Sorry, it IS there: Hinzufügen: verschieben...
shame on me...

Micha


----------



## Starfia (Mar 1, 2021)

MichaKü said:


> Sorry, it IS there: Hinzufügen: verschieben...



At least I got to learn a little more German.


----------



## juans16 (Mar 2, 2021)

I need help. My Obs keep on crashing when with this plugin. If I add a move value filter, the filter show disable if I try to enable it still show disable and if I try to remove the filter obs crash. I'm on windows 10 64bit PC. Any help


----------



## juans16 (Mar 3, 2021)

can somebody help me? my obs crash when I try to use this plugin. I attached my crash log.  Any help will be appreciate


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 3, 2021)

@juans16 the crash log looks like you are trying to remove a filter. Can you try using delete key to remove the filter?


----------



## juans16 (Mar 3, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @juans16 the crash log looks like you are trying to remove a filter. Can you try using delete key to remove the filter?


Thank you Exeldro for your reply. The problem I have is that when I install the plugin if I try to to us it for example i want my camera to move and I am to add the move value filter. The filte appear to be disable and I can not enable it. Once I add the filter to the camera I can no remove it if I hit the (-) in the filter screen to remove obs crash it also does not let me remove any other filter if the camera has other filter like the fx blur. Let me know what may be the problem. Why the plugin is not working


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 3, 2021)

@juans16 the move value filter will by default only enable when moving, so you won't be able to enable the filter if there is nothing to move.
Do you have OBS in a not default theme like Acri?
It looks like this bug:








						[BUG] OBS Crashes when making changes to audio filters. · Issue #2909 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Repeatedly crashes when trying to modify or remove an audio filter. Platform Operating system and version: Windows 10 1909 OBS Studio version: OBS 25.0.8 64 Bit Expected Behavior Should not crash C...




					github.com


----------



## juans16 (Mar 3, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @juans16 the move value filter will by default only enable when moving, so you won't be able to enable the filter if there is nothing to move.
> Do you have OBS in a not default theme like Acri?
> It looks like this bug:
> 
> ...


Hmm i have not install any theme but I do have the obs.live add on plugin which kind of change obs.


----------



## juans16 (Mar 3, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @juans16 the move value filter will by default only enable when moving, so you won't be able to enable the filter if there is nothing to move.
> Do you have OBS in a not default theme like Acri?
> It looks like this bug:
> 
> ...


Ok so I when into my obs setting to check on the theme and I found out that the Acri theme come already pre-installed in the new version of obs so is the Rachni theme and System. I switched to the Acri to try it out and Boila the Move transition filter stopped crashing. I try to replicated the crash but using the Acri theme seen to work fine. Also the Rachni theme work fine. If I switch back to the Dark (default)  or the system theme the crash will happen again so the problem is with the obs Dark (default) and System theme.


----------



## wolfi.anor (Mar 7, 2021)

@Exeldro I think I found a bug in Version 2.3.4 - something that didn't happen in earlier Versions (2.1.x).

Two Scenes (in this example, Source BBB is the "connecting" Element:

Source AAA and CCC is something with the size 1920x1080
Source BBB is something 1920x1080 in Scene B, but bigger in Scene A (Factor 3.75 in Size).

Scene A contains:

1. Source AAA
2. Source BBB

Scene B contains:

1. Source BBB
2. Source CCC

If in Scene A and Scene B, all Sources are visible.

If in Scene A Source AAA is visible, the Move-Transistion is not working, if in Scene A Source AAA is invisible/disabled, then the Move-Transition works.

If in Scene A Source AAA is visible and changes place with Source BBB (also visible), that works. If now in Scene B Source BBB (visible) changes place with Source CCC (visible), it also doesn't work.

Looks like this behavior is when the Sources above the Transition-Sources (in my case: Source BBB) is something that is exactly the same size as the whole canvas (in my case 1920x1080).

I changed AAA in size to 1820x980 and discovered: the transition would work, but the visual disabling of Source AAA as part of the transition (Transition duration: 600ms) is too slow (Takes over a second).

It doesn't matter if Source AAA is a real source, a nested source, or a source created with Source Mirror (part of StreamFX) - the behavior is the same.

If you ask why I use this: I created a BBB with a Webcam with a frame, Scene B is an In-Game scene (and Move-Transition delivers in there via Move-Source Filter several Webcam-Positions with Source BBB). Scene A is a Full-Cam, so the tiny Source BBB gets pumped up (and with Move-Source Filter again pinned at this pumped up possition). But besides that the quality is lost with the resize to big, Source BBB has also the Frame. So I put in the past Source AAA (the same webcam that is used in Source BBB, but in its original size 1920x1080 and without a frame) on top of Source BBB for Scene A, and it worked. Source CCC is a nested scene of a game.

As I create stuff for others (and these don't change or update anything if not needed or if I say its ok), my last work was in October 2020, and there it worked. Now I built up a new Scene Collection from scratch, and discovered that it doesn't work anymore.

Would be cool if that works again, it was a nice unique way for a transition.


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 7, 2021)

@wolfi.anor it sounds like wrong source matching to me, what matching settings have you set on the move transition and in move transition override filters?


----------



## wolfi.anor (Mar 7, 2021)

First: thanks for the response. 

My scenes and the Transition-Properties for Move are attached. I use your Transition Table plugin to say Scene A and Scene B is using Move as transition, with 600ms duration. I have no move transition override as filter configured.

The transition element which is both in both Scenes is "[Nested] Webcam - In-Game", and regardless if its a Source Mirror (StreamFX) or a nested Scene, the behavior is the same.

"[Nested] Webcam - In-Game" is nothing else as a empty 1920x1080 with another nested scene (a scaled down Webcam where I use your Move-Source Filter to have defined positions on the screen (with hotkeys)). And this scene is nested in as element in Scene B. I use the same scene "[Nested] Webcam - In-Game" in Scene A, I use the same hotkeys and Move-Source-Filters as in "[Nested] Webcam - In-Game", but in Scene A each position will be upscaled and positioned so regardless what hotkey I'm pressing (and where the position in "[Nested] Webcam - In-Game" is used), the same source in Scene A will always have: I'm the upscaled webcam,using the full canvas.

I played around a bit, and I think the problem is not the transition (I resized in Scene A the source above "[Nested] Webcam - In-Game" into 1820x980 and discovered that the source above - "[Nested] Webcam Full"- is not fast enough with getting blended out when switching from Scene A to B, and it is not slow enough when switching back from Scene B to Scene A.

But in an older version of Move-Transition, this constellation did work (in fact, I did copy the same settings as in the old config and made a new Scene Collection).


----------



## jerryknight (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm also running into a source matching issue, and I haven't been able to find any help by searching. I'm assuming that I'm just doing something wrong.

I'm trying to make a transition from a full-screen camera view to a picture-in-picture view. My current test case is extremely simple: two scenes, each with the same two sources ("Video Capture Device" and "Test Image"), and the second scene has the two sources resized and arranged. The Move Transition doesn't appear to be matching any of my source names between the two scenes, so the only moves I get are the appear and disappear moves.

The very first time I installed Move Transition on my Mac, it worked perfectly, but I changed something (I'm not sure what) and it stopped matching sources, and when I tried it on a fresh OBS installation on Windows, it never worked for me. I've tried various ways to name all of the sources, using all of the matching options.

Any advice or things to check? Is there any way to debug how it's matching the source names?


----------



## Sky2k (Mar 12, 2021)

I love this plugin but would like to be able to use the Move Value to change the Transform location of a Move Source and right now I can't.


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 13, 2021)

@Sky2k what are you trying to change exactly? Can't you use multiple move sources for multiple locations?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 13, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.3.5



> fix move source filter on groups not loading correctly
> fix move single value not moving when no changes detected



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## darkhelmet (Mar 16, 2021)

Possible Move Source filter bug. See screen shot.
The transform value in the filter is a whole number, but the final transform output has the x and y values swapped and in the decimal place.


----------



## darkhelmet (Mar 16, 2021)

for some reason i cant edit my post, but this was on 2.3.5 -^


----------



## darkhelmet (Mar 17, 2021)

Sky2k said:


> I love this plugin but would like to be able to use the Move Value to change the Transform location of a Move Source and right now I can't.


make sure Bounding Box Type matches. that's something that has gotten me in the past. if thats not it, then not sure.


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 17, 2021)

@darkhelmet the screenshot looks correct to me, the bounding box type is set to no bounding box, so the size is the original size of the source times the scale (0.333)


----------



## darkhelmet (Mar 17, 2021)

ohhh when there is no bounding box, it does math on the scale to get the size. i see. i turned bounding box back on and set to my desired size with a scale of 1.0 and now it works fine. thanks for that info!


----------



## uncorked (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello, I have a problem: I have three scenes. On scene A, I have my webcam. On scene B, I have a window capture. And on scene C, I have both sources one next to other.
When I go from scene A to scene C, everything is OK. The same is for going from scene C to B and from B to C.
But when I go from scene C back to A, the transition doesn't work, it only cuts between the scenes. I've found a solution: when I change the capture method of the window capture to BitBlt (Windows 7 and newer), the transition works OK. But with this method, I can't capture Mozilla Firefox, so it isn't OK for me.
Am I doing something wrong, or is that a bug of the plugin?


----------



## wgp123 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi Exeldro, As mentioned previously I LOVE the move filter. Unfortunately, I'm still having the problem where the move sources stop working for no apparent reason. This mainly occurs when I shut down the PC and restart, although it doesn't happen every time. Other time, they just stop working as soon as I exit OBS, but again, not every time. I can resolve the issue by redoing the move sources within the scenes, but its a real pain having to do this over and over. I'm at a loss as to why its happening and why the move source transitions simply stop working. Below is a link to my log file taken just now. I'd really appreciate why this is happening to I can fix it permanently as it is becoming more and more frustrating as I add more and more Scenes and sources. Would really appreciate any help you can provide.

Log File: https://obsproject.com/logs/d98V7tOcHK1lwY3G


----------



## Starcoma (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm having problems where OBS is crashing either when I go to close the program anyway, or mid-stream. Here is the most recent crash report.


----------



## DannyTDG (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi there folks Having a slight problem with this plugin:
Happens both with the normal method of putting the files into the obs folder or using the installer download...
Once the plugin files are on or the installer is done and i go to open obs it does nothing or only opens for a second or two, works fine if i delete the files from this plugin, dont even get a crash report.

Any help would be grateful, im on Obs studio version 26.1.1 (64bit)


----------



## AlexDicy (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi! I'm having a problem with scene filters, here's my setup:


 
(By the way, I used the arrow button to move the last filter to the top and OBS froze)
Filter -> Move transition override: only changed Appearing & Disappearing items for item "Background"



Zoom and Position set to No and None to stop the plugin from moving the Background.

Filter -> Move Background - Exit









When I click Start it does indeed zoom the Background But the start trigger does not work
I have tried any combination of "Start Trigger" with and without "Filter only enabled when moving" but when I change scene, the background is not zoomed it (so the filter does not start immediately)

The enter transition works just fine with "Start Trigger" set to "Activate"
But the exit transition does not trigger with "Dectivate", "Hide", "Source Deactivare", "Source Hide" when changing scenes.

It does activate however because when I re-open the scene the background is already zoomed in, but it doesn't activate when switching to another scene, instead it triggers when it has already switched.

My goal is to trigger the Exit transition as soon as I click to change scene. Is there any way to achieve that?
Thank you very much.


----------



## rnng.wif.sizrs (Mar 19, 2021)

@Exeldro Thank you for this great plugin.

I am attempting to use it as an ePTZ solution. I have setup several scene filters to move the video source left, right, up, down, zoom in, zoom out. I can get it to work for small movements by relatively changing the respective position / scale values. I am triggering the filters with hotkeys. This works, but it is small movements and I have to repeatedly hit the hotkey to continue to pan or zoom further.

I'd like to set the movements to the extremes of the source (source is larger than the canvas). I set this up and attempted to stop the movement with another scene filter to move relative, setting all values to 0 and triggered on another hotkey. The problem is that the pan / zoom filter continues until it's duration. I need to be able to end the pan / zoom filter when the "stop" filter in triggered.

Another option would be to run each filter "while hotkey is pressed".

Any ideas on how to do this as-is? Would it be possible to add this feature?

I've attached the scene collection that I started.

Thank you


----------



## Sky2k (Mar 20, 2021)

darkhelmet said:


> make sure Bounding Box Type matches. that's something that has gotten me in the past. if thats not it, then not sure.



I am trying to get the move value to change the move source filter Transform value the options available are:
Start Delay
Blank (Blank is what is shown, it is actually the duration value)
End Delay
Curve
Difference/Position (under the visibility section of the Move Source value)

I want to have the ability to change the transform value.


----------



## craqgerbil (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey Exeldro just found your plugin the other day, loving it so far.  I would help if there were more tutorials around lol.
I was just wondering, is there any way to adjust timings on the easing functions?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 23, 2021)

@craqgerbil the timing of the move is used for the easing. Do you need other timings?


----------



## nicotek (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi, if I try to activate "move value" it stays off ie eye closed I can't activate it in any way is it a bug?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 23, 2021)

@nicotek no setting is selected, so there is nothing to change, the eye icon is only on when it is moving the value


----------



## nicotek (Mar 23, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> no setting is selected, so there is nothing to change, the eye icon is only on when it is moving the value


Ok thanks for info  ;)


----------



## wgp123 (Mar 23, 2021)

wgp123 said:


> Hi Exeldro, As mentioned previously I LOVE the move filter. Unfortunately, I'm still having the problem where the move sources stop working for no apparent reason. This mainly occurs when I shut down the PC and restart, although it doesn't happen every time. Other time, they just stop working as soon as I exit OBS, but again, not every time. I can resolve the issue by redoing the move sources within the scenes, but its a real pain having to do this over and over. I'm at a loss as to why its happening and why the move source transitions simply stop working. Below is a link to my log file taken just now. I'd really appreciate why this is happening to I can fix it permanently as it is becoming more and more frustrating as I add more and more Scenes and sources. Would really appreciate any help you can provide.
> 
> Log File: https://obsproject.com/logs/d98V7tOcHK1lwY3G


Thoughts anyone? Any help is appreciated. I love the Move Source plugin so would love to be able to solve the problem I have where the move sources stop working as described above. Help..please! :)


----------



## craqgerbil (Mar 23, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @craqgerbil the timing of the move is used for the easing. Do you need other timings?


the other motion plugin had a Bezier move path you could set control points on to modify the motion, which looking at it again it isn't the same. However, my main issue is with the "back" easing, it is the one that overshoots and returns to the position you set. I feel it overshoots too much, I would like some finer control to the easing other than one setting for each. Possibly leave the current ones and have a custom curve option? Maybe a scale option? I don't know exactly how it works.

Also could we get the easings split, so if you choose ease-in we get option to set an ease-out too. If I wanted the ease-in to be back and ease-out to be bounce (basically a wind up to move and a bounce at the end) I haven't found a way to do this.


----------



## craqgerbil (Mar 23, 2021)

craqgerbil said:


> the other motion plugin had a Bezier move path you could set control points on to modify the motion, which looking at it again it isn't the same. However, my main issue is with the "back" easing, it is the one that overshoots and returns to the position you set. I feel it overshoots too much, I would like some finer control to the easing other than one setting for each. Possibly leave the current ones and have a custom curve option? Maybe a scale option? I don't know exactly how it works.
> 
> Also could we get the easings split, so if you choose ease-in we get option to set an ease-out too. If I wanted the ease-in to be back and ease-out to be bounce (basically a wind up to move and a bounce at the end) I haven't found a way to do this.



I should note that I am using the Move Source filter. The transitions I don't have as much of a problem with, though I am guessing it is the same system and it could improve transitions too.


----------



## wgp123 (Mar 28, 2021)

wgp123 said:


> Thoughts anyone? Any help is appreciated. I love the Move Source plugin so would love to be able to solve the problem I have where the move sources stop working as described above. Help..please! :)


I'll go check YouTube and ask there and see if I can get any help. Thanks.


----------



## MichaKü (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello, I have a problem with the move trasition. I have in two scenes the source "iPad". When switching in one direction I have a proper move trasition. But in the other direction "iPad" is treated like a new appearing source. It's as if the sources don't match, but only in one direction.


			https://drive.google.com/file/d/115T3eszChOntWKS0cSTiMQwmHjRjHh-e/view?usp=sharing
		


Thanks for help!
Micha


----------



## MichaKü (Mar 28, 2021)

MichaKü said:


> Thanks for help!


I have solved the problem myself. There was an image source in one of the scenes that caused this behavior.


----------



## jahnpahl (Mar 31, 2021)

I used the Windows Installer to install the plugin. I can see it in OBS but everytime I try to 'Get Transform' nothing changes and no movement happens when I press the 'eye'. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. The 'Move Source' filter is on a 'Main Cam' scene with my webcam in it selected as the source. Everything else is default.

edit: it works if I just type in random numbers for the values, but obviously this would be too hard to do if I'm planning to do a lot of transitions.


----------



## GrumpyDog (Mar 31, 2021)

jahnpahl said:


> I used the Windows Installer to install the plugin. I can see it in OBS but everytime I try to 'Get Transform' nothing changes and no movement happens when I press the 'eye'. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. The 'Move Source' filter is on a 'Main Cam' scene with my webcam in it selected as the source. Everything else is default.
> 
> edit: it works if I just type in random numbers for the values, but obviously this would be too hard to do if I'm planning to do a lot of transitions.



It sounds like you are configuring it wrong. Have you tried following with a help video (YouTube) such as from Andilippi?

When I initially set it up it would not work either. Turned out I did it wrong. There are a lot of settings that has to be configured correctly.

The first step would be to add a filter for each position (layout) you want. Then test it with the button and then set up hotkeys.


----------



## GrumpyDog (Mar 31, 2021)

1) Create A new test Collection (call it 'Test')

2)  Create a New Scene

3) Add a new source, make it a 'colour source' (just for testing)

4) Now right click on the scene 'Test' and click on 'Filter' and add new filter 'Move Source' by click the '+'

5) Name the filter 'Full' (just for testing)

6) In the filter settings, 

a) select the source 'colour source'
b) Check the check box 'Transform'
c)  Now right click on the  'colour source' in the 'Sources' and click 'Fit to Screen' 
d) Turn your focus back to 'Filter' Settings and click on 'Get transform'
e) Scroll down all the way to 'Actions' and on 'Next Move On' select 'Hotkey'

This is the first layout done!

With the filters window still open:

7) add new filter 'Move Source' by click the '+'

8) Name the filter 'Left' (just for testing)

9) In the filter settings,

a) select the source 'colour source'
b) Check the check box 'Transform'
c)  Now right click on the  'colour source' in the preview window and scale it to fit only the upper left quadrant of the screen
d) Turn your focus back to 'Filter' Settings and click on 'Get transform'
e) Scroll down all the way to 'Actions' and on 'Next Move On' select 'Hotkey'

10) Now if you click between the 'Eye' of the two filter there should be a move action.


----------



## ProducerSean (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey @Exeldro I am running OS 10.14.6 and OBS 26.1.2 - attempted to install the plugin, the install seems successful but the "move" transition is not appearing anywhere in OBS. Anything I should know about installing the plugin on Mac to make it show up and ready to use? Thanks!


----------



## Tommapika (Apr 7, 2021)

jahnpahl said:


> I used the Windows Installer to install the plugin. I can see it in OBS but everytime I try to 'Get Transform' nothing changes and no movement happens when I press the 'eye'. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. The 'Move Source' filter is on a 'Main Cam' scene with my webcam in it selected as the source. Everything else is default.
> 
> edit: it works if I just type in random numbers for the values, but obviously this would be too hard to do if I'm planning to do a lot of transitions.



I am haveing the same problem. Tried following guides on youtube and the tips here, but the "Get Transform" Button does nothing. 
Did you find a solution?


----------



## craqgerbil (Apr 8, 2021)

Tommapika said:


> I am haveing the same problem. Tried following guides on youtube and the tips here, but the "Get Transform" Button does nothing.
> Did you find a solution?


you need a Move Source filter for each position you want it to move to, the Get Transform button sets it as current state, make a second Move Source and move the thing you want to move to a new position then click Get Transform
Now when you click the eye it should move to one or the other depending on which one you click


----------



## Meierhans (Apr 8, 2021)

imho the fastest way:
- Setup first Move Source filter to desired target layer, ruff transition time &  'Next Move On' Hotkey
- Copy  & Paste this filter (directly in filter list, no need for Copy Filters on scene)
- Press F2 to rename to proper name while it is still selected.
- Scale, move and rotate target to matching to name you just have given it.
- Press  'Get transform' to save transformation into this filter instance.

Continue doing so until you have all move targets you need, then quickly zapp trough the instances, and adjust timing and other details if needed, then assign to hotkeys. You will quickly learn what you want to setup in first filter to apply to all copies, and what you better setup per copy. And you might join my prayer for larger popup window, so all of this can be done wihout scrolling down each time.
;-)


----------



## JimK (Apr 13, 2021)

I tried too install but it did not work, anyway to uninstall and try again


----------



## JimK (Apr 13, 2021)

JimK said:


> I tried too install but it did not work, anyway to uninstall and try again


The exe did not work... ok, unzipping seemed to work...  anyone have a link to youtube or doc file  for the current version.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 14, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.4.0



> support OBS version 27 source transitions
> move source transform show either scale or bounds, depending on the bounding box type
> move source transform relative possible per transform setting
> `pos: x+0.0 y+0.0 rot:+0.0 scale: x*1.000 y*1.000 crop: l*0 t*0 r+0 b+0`
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## OpenFields (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks, Exeldro. Just one thing, OBS is still on version 26, right?


----------



## DTechNation (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey Exeldro,

I know OBS v27 is only RC2, but even using v2.4.0, I am running into issues where the transitions seem to "pop/blur" at the end of the transition of a .mov source when there is a translucent layer in front of it. (I attached images of the upper left corner). It appears as the before picture up until the end then soothes out to the after.

This was not an issue with v2.4.0 running on obs v26


----------



## DTechNation (Apr 16, 2021)

Seems like it is ignoring filters like color correction opacity during the move and then re-engages after the scene switch


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 16, 2021)

@DTechNation filters on the scene don't work on the transition, try putting the filters on the sources


----------



## DTechNation (Apr 16, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @DTechNation filters on the scene don't work on the transition, try putting the filters on the sources


It worked on version 26 of obs. I have a color correction filter (opacity) on an "embedded scene-as-a-source". It is a blurred background of my capture so I unfortunately cannot apply it just on a the capture source


----------



## KazuoMK (Apr 19, 2021)

Hello. I'm using MacOS 10.15.6 and OBS 26.1.2 and when I want to delete Move source / move transition or whatever filter I have my OBS just crashes.. In order to fix I need to uninstall the plugin.. I'm gonna update my OS to 11.2 bug I dont know if that will fix. Anyone has same issue here on macOS?
@Exeldro you know about this issue ?


----------



## DTechNation (Apr 25, 2021)

DTechNation said:


> It worked on version 26 of obs. I have a color correction filter (opacity) on an "embedded scene-as-a-source". It is a blurred background of my capture so I unfortunately cannot apply it just on a the capture source



Hey just an fyi, I used source mirror and applied the blur to that. The weird video fadeout during movement mentioned earlier is still present with no embedded scenes/no filters on any scene. Works fine on OBS 26


----------



## Merl Click (Apr 30, 2021)

Any thoughts on the move value being a random number between defined values? That starts to get a lil hectic, but could lead to some variety!


----------



## Schlumpf666aoe (May 3, 2021)

Hey Exeldro, first of all, thx for your Amazing work, its just awesome!
I use move transition for a nice transition between 2 scenes. Only issue I have, i dont know how to set up my music source to fade in or out smooth. 
For the fade out, I have already a workaround, but dont know to do the fade in at the same time as the visual transition is.

Is there a solution for this?


----------



## rusty1 (May 12, 2021)

I love the Move Transition. It's absolutely essential to my set up. Now that Source visibility transitions are being added, it's making things so much better.  

The problem is that when I use a Move Transition as a Source Transition, it crashes OBS after triggering the transition a few times. I can trigger it 2-5 times before it crashes. I am on MacOS Big Sur. This happens both in OBS 27 and in the modified package of OBS 26 that has the source transitions added to it.


----------



## Exeldro (May 13, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.4.1



> fix simultaneous move not always starting
> fix move source enabled but not moving



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## rusty1 (May 14, 2021)

It looks like Version 2.4.1 no longer crashes OBS on Mac when using it as a source transition. Thank you!


----------



## wolfi.anor (May 15, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @wolfi.anor it sounds like wrong source matching to me, what matching settings have you set on the move transition and in move transition override filters?


Sorry for the late response, I was very busy at work. The case is no case anymore, the solution was so simple: I forgot in the Move transition itself to add in the appearing and disappearing item section the transition itself (in my case: Fade). Did set it up, and "oh wonder" all worked flawless. Yeah, in this case layer 8 did full strike in again... LOL

Thank you for your plugins, they are extremely good! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Luminair (May 17, 2021)

Thank you for the quick update to 2.4.1!

I have a setup question: I am able to get my camera source moving when the plugin is set as the SCENE transition. But not when move transition override is set as the camera source's effect filter. I just want to set the camera to move to wherever it is, regardless of scene. Maybe that's not possible, but I imagined setting this filter once and having it work everywhere, one-and-done. Thanks in advance for the clarification!


----------



## Damani2 (May 19, 2021)

Hey Exeldro, 

Any idea how I could use your plugin with a time-lapse? Basically I record a video in OBS (multiple sources) and speed it up in post. What parameter can I adjust I guess to increase the speed of the move animations so they're not lost when I retime my footage. Any advice on what to consider or how I could achieve this would be appreciated.


----------



## ASchneider (May 22, 2021)

Hello @Exeldro!

Is is possible to add the possibility to hide a source from inside a group, using scene filter?

I'm trying to hide a player source when the scene is active but this source is inside a group, so only the group shows up an option.

I could just create a move filter in the group source but I use this group on many other scenes and I just want to hide a source from inside it in that specific scene

Thank you!


----------



## Exeldro (May 23, 2021)

@ASchneider you can have a move source filter on the scene pointing to the group, but not moving the group, that has a next move or simultaneous move of a move source filter that is on the group, that does the hiding.
So have a move source on a scene only to trigger a move source on the group


----------



## JusJayD (May 26, 2021)

I have this set up to move a folder around my scene so it's not in the way of some game element. Since my camera is not straight on, is there a way to make it also mirror when it moves so that i am always looking towards the center of the scene and not away from the game?


----------



## andreabianchi (May 29, 2021)

Hi @Exeldro, 
thanks for your amazing plugin, it's being really useful.

I have just one problem that I'm not able to resolve. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I have two scenes that contain my overlay images. They are the same sources for both scenes, I just copied and pasted the reference so the same name just a different position.
When I switch between this two scenes everything works fine and the sources move from one position to the other. 
Now I want to import these two scenes into other scenes that contain also my cam and others elements. If I try to switch between these other scenes the plugin doesn't seem to match correctly the sources and so I get just a normal move transition like the elements are all different.
Am I doing something wrong or it is normal that these sources are not matched? I checked the name and I tried all the matching options but none seems to work. I was reading that could be also the bounding box settings, but changing it doesn't solve the problem.

My setup is:
- Scene overlay 1
- Scene overlay 2
- Main Scene 1:
------Scene overlay 1
------Other elements
- Main Scene 2:
------Scene overlay 2
------Cam & Other elements

Switching between Scene overlay 1 and 2 works fine. Switching between the two main scenes it's not matching the sources inside the two scenes overlay.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## dayuanyuan0827 (May 29, 2021)

不同场景下同一摄像头，如何在转场过程中切换摄像头的滤镜效果。比如场景1的摄像头不添加滤镜效果，转场到场景2自动添加一个滤镜效果。


----------



## Surge42 (Jun 2, 2021)

Exeldro commented on one of my 'Move Transition' vids and said that the 'Audio Move' filter (part of the Move Transition plugin) could move sources based on different frequencies with an 'equalizer filter.'  I assume that the motion can be assigned to a high hat vs. a kick drum. Has anyone pulled this off? If yes, was the 'equalizer filter' part of another plugin? If so, what's its name? Would a VST plugin work? I want to try this capability, but I'm having trouble wrapping my head around how to make it work. If you can clarify this setup, I'd love to know, and I'm sure I'm not alone—much thanks & stay strong.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 2, 2021)

@Surge42 Steps I do:

add an Audio Output Capture and make it 0 volume for stream
add a vst filter set it to ReaEq (part of ReaPlugs) and filter out the frequency you want the audio move to react to
add the audio move filter and use input true peak
The order of the filters is important.


----------



## Surge42 (Jun 2, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Surge42 Steps I do:
> 
> add an Audio Output Capture and make it 0 volume for stream
> add a vst filter set it to ReaEq (part of ReaPlugs) and filter out the frequency you want the audio move to react to
> ...


Thanks man. I'll dig into it.


----------



## DTechNation (Jun 3, 2021)

Still having issues with 2.4.1 on v27. Any source (not scene) that has a color correction filter to add transpareny flickers during motion until the motion stops. This can be resolved by making the images partially transparent prior to importing into OBS, but it used to work fine on v26 of OBS.

As always, thank you for the amazing work on this plugin


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 3, 2021)

@DTechNation can you give steps to reproduce the issue?
What I have done to test:

added a image source to 2 scenes 
added a color correction filter on the image source
transitioned between the 2 scenes using the move transition
all filters seem to be applied correct before, during and after the transition


----------



## rainerzufahl (Jun 4, 2021)

Hey there, sorry to disturb your problem-solving with another issue I'm having: 
I have a "Be right back" scene that contains a text, background and chatbox. When switching from and to the scene, I want these three elements to move into/out of the frame, each one in a different direction. I've set up the basic transition as well as a 'transition override' for all three of the layers, specifying their new direction.
Now, this only works when transitioning OUT of the scene (all three layers move in the specified directions). When transitioning INTO the scene, nothing moves, and the whole scene just pops up once the transition time is over. I'm pretty certain that everything is set up correctly and wanted to ask if this a bug you can reproduce and fix, or of there is a mistake on my side. 

Thanks for the help and this awesome plugin!


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 5, 2021)

@rainerzufahl in the transition override filters have you set both the appearing and disappearing items?
Or can you provide me your scene collection so I can replicate the issue?


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Jun 5, 2021)

Hello everybody,

I was wondering if it would be possible to add an option in the "Move Source" filter which lets you add as much as "Simultaneos Move" as needed. Something like the + button in the Hotkeys settings.


Here is my context:

I have an Image source. In this source I add Xaymar's "3D Tranform" filter. Then, I add two "Move Value" filters. The first "Move Value ON" filter sets a 3D transformation (moving values in the previous "3D Transform" filter). The second "Move Value OFF" filter, returns back to previous values of "3D Transform" filter.

Next, in the Scene that contains the Image source, I add a "Move Source" filter. In its settings, I choose "Source: Image" and "Simultaneous Move: Move Value ON". With this set up, now I can control the 3D Transfrom from the filter in the Scene, not from the filter in the Source.

Next, I do the same previous thing with several images sources, so I end up with 5 images which each one perfrom some 3D transformations.

My problem is that now I would like to make a "Simultaneos Move" with all those "Move Source" filters in the scene. So the 3D animations can play all at the same time. (I am designing a scoreboard). But as long as each "Move Source" filter in the Scene has its "Simultaneos Move" occupied by the "Move Value" filter, I cannot make a "Simultaneous Move" of each "Move Source"


Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## rainerzufahl (Jun 5, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @rainerzufahl in the transition override filters have you set both the appearing and disappearing items?
> Or can you provide me your scene collection so I can replicate the issue?


I've attached screenshots of both the main transition settings and one of the override filter settings for reference:


Transition Settings​Override Filter Settings​





Let me know if you need any further information. A scene collection would reference too many local files, so it'd just break.


----------



## adlelu (Jun 5, 2021)

Hey all! 

I'm new to this so I've been following the video tutorials from Andilippi and I'm really glad for this plugin that allows smooth transitions as I move my camera source around the screen/canvas. Mega kudos to @Exeldro! I am also using filters to apply crop, rounded corners and borders to my camera source.

From my understanding, selecting a scene won't trigger the appropriate filters so I can only achieve the desired effect by using hotkeys. I've been playing around trying to get a zoom effect (about x1.2 zoom level) and I've been able to do so using hotkeys. However, I wanted to automate this zoom effect using a scene switcher so that at a set X interval, my camera source zooms in/out and repeats. If I don't use rounded corners, I can achieve what I want. However, to apply rounded corners, I need the filters to be enabled on a scene switch (without any hotkeys getting pressed). Is there a setting in Move Transition or a plugin that can help me with that?

The desired output is that when I switch to a "just chatting" scene, my camera view alternates between a zoomed and non-zoomed version every 45 seconds to break the visual monotony of a fixed zoom view if I'm talking for a long period of time.

Thanks so much!

PS - I was reading the post from @XxX SLY SKILLER XxX and I think that what he's proposing is what I need. If I understand correctly, he is wanting to have several filters enabled from scene switch thereby bypassing the need for a hotkey. This would world well with my automatic scene switch as well.


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Jun 5, 2021)

How is your zoom performed *@adlelu*? If it is made with a crop and size change, you can achive what you want by adding two filters and set them to call betwen each other with a starting delay of 45 seconds. Let us know how do you perform that zoom so we can help you.


----------



## adlelu (Jun 5, 2021)

XxX SLY SKILLER XxX said:


> How is your zoom performed *@adlelu*? If it is made with a crop and size change, you can achive what you want by adding two filters and set them to call betwen each other with a starting delay of 45 seconds. Let us know how do you perform that zoom so we can help you.



At the moment, I apply two filters to my "just chatting" scene:
a) Zoom ON - using Move Value and the Transform setting to apply a scaling factor for the zoom and a crop to maintain a specific size within my screen
b) Corners ON - using OBS Shaderfilter plugin to create rounded corners.

If I understood you correctly and what OBS can do, I can use End Delay (I want the first filter to take place immediately on a hotkey and the next filter to start after a delay) and Next Move (to select the second filter that I should activate next). And on the second filter, just do the same but possibly also needing to amend the Start Trigger.

So I can do a:
Zoom ON to then call a Zoom OFF after a set delay and loop.
Corners ON to call a Corners OFF after a set delay and loop. (Edit: I don't need to mess with this, sorry!)

I'll give that a go and report back. Thanks @XxX SLY SKILLER XxX


----------



## adlelu (Jun 5, 2021)

XxX SLY SKILLER XxX said:


> How is your zoom performed *@adlelu*? If it is made with a crop and size change, you can achive what you want by adding two filters and set them to call betwen each other with a starting delay of 45 seconds. Let us know how do you perform that zoom so we can help you.



It works @XxX SLY SKILLER XxX ! Thanks very much! But how do I exit the loop?  I have other scenes that uses the same source but they now all get stucked in the loop too.


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Jun 5, 2021)

@adlelu  There is several methods. I can think in:

- Using Xaymar's StreamFX and Mirror Source

- Create a new scene. Set the camera source filling this scene. Set the moving filters to this scene. Then in different scenes set the source you need: if you need the moving one, use the "camera scene". If you need the static one, use the "camera source"


----------



## rainerzufahl (Jun 6, 2021)

@Exeldro I've found the issue! It's not that the animation doesn't play. But when changing scene, items moving INTO the frame will be displayed BEHIND all the elements of the current scene. As I'm using a fullscreen-display-capture, anything that enters the scene will be covered by the display capture until it gets unloaded.

I've attached a screen recording of OBS that hopefully illustrates the issue well:





As you can see, when switching to the "Transparent Scene" nothing happens as the text moves into the frame behind the color layer. When switching back, the contents of the new scene are displayed behind the current scene content.

Now, If I were moving out my current content this would not be an issue, but since I want my "be right back" scene to cover the gameplay that's not really an option for me.

I also wanna add that I've tested this with both the base transition as well as transition overrides, the issue applies in both cases.

It would be absolutely lovely to get a fix for this, probably in form of a switch to select if new items should be in front or behind existing ones.

*EDIT: *I've worked around the issue by adding my gameplay scene as a source into the break scene, behind the background. While this does work, it causes one black frame after switching. I am uncertain if this is the fault of OBS or the plugin though.


----------



## adlelu (Jun 6, 2021)

@XxX SLY SKILLER XxX Thanks very much! I have created a separate scene with a mirrored source so that the loop is contained in that one specific scene. When I switch to other scenes, I have the transition set to match if source name is the same with last word removed so everything is running pretty smoothly. Thanks again!


----------



## kineticscreen (Jun 7, 2021)

rainerzufahl said:


> @Exeldro I've found the issue! It's not that the animation doesn't play. But when changing scene, items moving INTO the frame will be displayed BEHIND all the elements of the current scene. As I'm using a fullscreen-display-capture, anything that enters the scene will be covered by the display capture until it gets unloaded.
> 
> I've attached a screen recording of OBS that hopefully illustrates the issue well:
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if it's related to this, but there does appear to be a problem with alphas during a move transition. Even something like a text layer with a transparent 'background' colour, will be at 100% opacity during the move, and then will snap to the correct transparency at the conclusion of the transition.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 7, 2021)

@kineticscreen moving text seems to work fine for me:



can you provide more information on what the issue is?


----------



## kineticscreen (Jun 7, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> can you provide more information on what the issue is?



I meant a text layer that has a transparent background:






I've also seen this with other layers that have transparency, either in the graphic, or imposed using the opacity slider of the Colour Correction effect.
It might only happen during the 'in' move, it tends to 'overshoot' the final opacity. This also happens if there isn't a fade transition on the move.






Maybe this has something to do with the new colourspace within OBS and how alphas are calculated?


----------



## DTechNation (Jun 7, 2021)

That is exactly my issue!


kineticscreen said:


> I meant a text layer that has a transparent background:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 8, 2021)

@DTechNation @kineticscreen 
I have been able to replicate it now, it seems like an issue with the new color handling in OBS.
Not sure yet how to fix it, I will keep you updated.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 8, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.4.2



> fix OBS 27 linear color blending



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kineticscreen (Jun 9, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 2.4.2
> 
> ...



Ridiculous how much you single-handedly add to the OBS Project. Also your addition of the DSK is life changing. Now you just need to make a plugin manager / updater - at least for your contributions!


----------



## drewlinskii (Jun 9, 2021)

The greatest plugin ever. 

Only thing I'm currently trying to do but cannot for the life of me figure out how to do it - whether because it's impossible to do or because I'm missing a crucial step, is to have a Blur filter (via StreamFX) on my Avermedia on the Intermission scene > Switch to the gameplay scene and have the blur filter fade out.

The one "workaround" i've been close to doing was using two Move Values connected to the Add Blur effect, one that triggers adding the blur, the other removing it, but I have to mess with the built in Masking/Feathering settings which don't allow it to look as smooth as if the Blur effect were to fade out.

Would love to hear back from someone! 

Thanks again :D


----------



## JoeMaron (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi!

This is my first post here, sorry if I'm not following the correct procedure. First of all, thanks for such a great plugin! I've just started using it and I'm blown away by what it can do. Unfortunately, I ran into a problem: I was preparing a couple of scenes that use the audio move flter to resize an image and move some text. One of them crashes OBS at seemingly ramdom times (sometimes as soon as OBS starts, sometimes after a few minutes). I have two scenes that use the audio move filter, one with an audio output capture, some text, a background video, a background image and the spectralizer plugin; the other one is a copy with an added capture device (CamLink 4k). The one that crashes OBS is the one that includes the video capture device.

I'm using OBS 27 64 bit on Windows 10 Pro (latest update, 21H1), with an AMD Radeon RX 580 with latest drivers (the crash log says d3d11.dll caused an exception, so maybe the video card info is relevant)

Link to crash log:


			https://obsproject.com/logs/PkJag1AGwRY9f9st
		


I have two other scenes that include the same video capture device, and they work fine, that's why I think the problem lies with the audio move filter. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JoeMaron (Jun 10, 2021)

Ok, switched from hardware to software encoder and the problem seems to have gone away (fingers crossed), so I guess there's something funky going on between the Radeon drivers, D3D and OBS while using the plugin with a video capture source. CPU usage seems to have gone up a bit, but nothing noticeable. Let's hope it stays stable!


----------



## BillyC (Jun 12, 2021)

Just to confirm, I am only able to transform sources by using x and y scales, right? I want to get multiple 1920x1080 sources to scale down exactly to 320x180, but going 0.166 or 0.167 scales don't give the desired results.


----------



## JoeMaron (Jun 13, 2021)

JoeMaron said:


> Ok, switched from hardware to software encoder and the problem seems to have gone away (fingers crossed), so I guess there's something funky going on between the Radeon drivers, D3D and OBS while using the plugin with a video capture source. CPU usage seems to have gone up a bit, but nothing noticeable. Let's hope it stays stable!



Unfortunately, it still crashes :-( I just updated to OBS 27.0.1 and tested with both the H264/AVC encoder and the x264  encoder. In both cases OBS crashed after a few seconds. I'm attaching both crash logs in case anyone can gain some insight into what may be causing this crash.


----------



## Jodi Sankev (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi @Exeldro,

Since using OBS 27 (studio mode). The Move Transition sometimes gives a view seconds a black screen during streaming . It look it only
occur in studio mode.


----------



## xTDAround (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm loving the filter.
Unfortunately, latest OBS 27.0.1 (64-bit) update killed the "Audio Move" filter. Doesn't seem to react to anything anymore.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 15, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.4.3



> add move value support for color with alpha
> make move value color linear



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## wgp123 (Jun 15, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 2.4.3
> 
> ...


Wow, you always amaze me with the amazing work you do on your plugins. Respect!!!


----------



## ottawafro (Jun 16, 2021)

Was using this to try to move two sources ... One being a source reference to other one. When trying to use the filter , it only updates from the 1st reference for transform info. Even though 2nd one ( reference ) is selected.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 16, 2021)

@ottawafro move source filter does match the source by name and picks the first it finds.


----------



## Trezub (Jun 16, 2021)

Jodi Sankev said:


> Hi @Exeldro,
> 
> Since using OBS 27 (studio mode). The Move Transition sometimes gives a view seconds a black screen during streaming . It look it only
> occur in studio mode.


I can confirm this happens sometimes.

OBS v27
move-transition v2.4.2


----------



## ottawafro (Jun 17, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @ottawafro move source filter does match the source by name and picks the first it finds.


Figured it was something along those lines. 
Thanks just thought i would mention if you were not aware ... but seems like you are on top of  things.


----------



## boylag (Jun 17, 2021)

Ok. I have no idea if I should ask this here but I've looked just about everywhere I can think of and I know it would at least involve the move plugin.
I'm trying to overlay a web source over a certain element on top of gameplay.
Unfortunately, that's not where it ends.
I want to be able to rotate it when the gameplay element rotates.
If it helps it's a map on both the game and the web source and the map in-game does have some static elements like north on it.


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 18, 2021)

I don't get it.
This is stinger, right?
But I already have my main stinger animation.
Can I have more than one stinger for different scenes?

e.g. Scene 1 to Scene 2 and back use Stinger #1 Main Stinger
       Scene 2 to Scene 3, 4 and 5 and back use Stinger #2 Move Stinger


----------



## Trezub (Jun 18, 2021)

Wayne01 said:


> I don't get it.
> This is stinger, right?
> But I already have my main stinger animation.
> Can I have more than one stinger for different scenes?
> ...


See Transition Table plugin. Maybe this helps
Yes, you can have more than one transition of the same type with different settings


----------



## Trezub (Jun 18, 2021)

Wayne01 said:


> e.g. Scene 1 to Scene 2 and back use Stinger #1 Main Stinger
> Scene 2 to Scene 3, 4 and 5 and back use Stinger #2 Move Stinger


Take a look at transition override (right click on a scene or source). 
If you need a more complex transition override setup, see Transition Table plugin. 



Wayne01 said:


> This is stinger, right?


The stinger is a video file on top of the scenes that "reveals" some other scene. This plugin animates position, scale and other properties of sources from one place to another


Wayne01 said:


> Can I have more than one stinger for different scenes?


Yes, you can have multiple transitions of the same or different type


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 18, 2021)

Trezub said:


> Take a look at transition override (right click on a scene or source).
> If you need a more complex transition override setup, see Transition Table plugin.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 18, 2021)

I installed the plugin, but it doesn't work
Nothing changes in the OBS, it's still a standard Move transition


----------



## Monsteer (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi Exeldro,

I'm using the rounded_rect_per_corner.shader with v2.4.3 and change the color value with the move value filter.

For some strange reason the color orange (#ffaa00) shows red (#ff2200). In v2.4.2 it's displayed correctly.
This happens with other colors too .

v2.4.3





v2.4.2




It's also true that with the shader filter plugin there are many problems since obs was switched to linear color space.

I have tried with a text source and a move value filter to change the color with the same results.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 20, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.4.4



> Fix move color value bug introduced in version 2.4.3



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 20, 2021)

Wayne01 said:


> I installed the plugin, but it doesn't work
> Nothing changes in the OBS, it's still a standard Move transition


issue solved


----------



## eineke (Jun 23, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> ---
> @eineke can you check if the new OBS 26.1 release candidate fixes the freezes?
> ---



I know it's many months later, but after getting the latest version about a few weeks ago; so updated to OBS 27, updated the WS plugin, and latest Move plugin it is *working!* No more crashes. Thank you, @Exeldro!


----------



## WarMom (Jun 23, 2021)

Sorry if this is a daft question, but is there a way to use this plugin to move the volume value of a given audio source? I don't mean just 'set it to X% value', I mean 'move it from its current value to another higher or lower one'. Other solutions for this will have the volume go to 0 or 100 and then increase or reduce from there depending on if you're north or south of 50, but I want it to move from, 70% to 15% and vice versa.

I have managed to hack it together with Lioranboard but if I can control it through using the filter - setting the start and stop triggers to the filter's eye icon which is then controlled through noobscmdr - that'll free up some hotkey assignments.

I've glimpsed through Move Value and Audio Move options but either this plugin isn't made for this or I'm overlooking something.


----------



## Soundchaser (Jun 25, 2021)

I couldn't find a way to search the thread, so I apologise if this has been asked before.
I have created a number of base scenes that I then include in to other scenes. I do this because it is really difficult otherwise to position things identically on my main scenes.
However, I have noticed that Move matching ignores sources that are embedded in Scene sources.
Is it possible for Move to see what sources are inside the Scene source and apply the matching rules?
Cheers,
Roy


----------



## konsolenritter (Jun 29, 2021)

I just wanted to try today this unbelievable plugin.
Still using OBS 26.1.1 64bit on win10.

For unknown reasons the log says: "Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/move-transition.dll' not loaded"
Should i go back to version 2.3.5 to work properly on obs 26.x?
If so: where to find the old zips and installers?

Just before (in ascending order of loading) the "freeze-filter.dll" was loaded. So i tried without that dll, too. No change.
And starting obs with or without administrative privileges doesn't play a role, it seems.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 30, 2021)

@konsolenritter https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/history


----------



## konsolenritter (Jun 30, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @konsolenritter https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/history



Thx, that helped!
I tried now different versions and earned a 'matrix' as follows:

2.3.5 - works
2.4.0 - works
*2.4.1* - works
2.4.2 - nope/fail to load

This regarding obs 26.1.1 (64bit) on
Windows Version: 10.0 Build 19042 (release: 2009; revision: 1052; 64-bit) using
MS Visual C++ 2015-2019 Redistributable (x64) 14.29.30037.0

Thanks for that great and brilliant plugin, Exeldro!


----------



## ihf (Jun 30, 2021)

Installed v2.4.4 on OSX. OBS v26.1.2 now crashes on startup.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 30, 2021)

@ihf for old versions of OBS use old versions of the plugin


----------



## Kexom (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello, so I been trying to add Move Transition and was unable to add it despite installing, uninstalling and even manually putting the files in OBS. I tried removing Motion transition and adding it back, and it was working fine. Any solutions? I am currently using OBS 26.1.1 64 bit windows.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 4, 2021)

@Kexom for OBS version 26 you need Move Transition version 2.4.1 or lower
I would suggest updating to OBS version 27


----------



## Kexom (Jul 4, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Kexom for OBS version 26 you need Move Transition version 2.4.1 or lower
> I would suggest updating to OBS version 27


I cannot move to OBS Version 27 at the moment as OBS.Live currently is still in 26.1.1 and hasn't updated to OBS version 27. Is there a way to find Move transition version 2.4.1?

Edited: I found the history. I thought I couldn't find past files.


----------



## fleezy (Jul 20, 2021)

my Move Transition will not recognize the same source name minus the last word.
I have "game capture" in one, and "game capture mirror" in other, as well as the appropriate box checked in the transition, but no matter what I try, the plug-in won't recognize these as the same.

in the below, i want to background to fade into the blurred gameplay capture, but it does not, it slides up from the bottom:





These are my settings and my sources:


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 21, 2021)

@fleezy can you check if the bounding box type of both sources is the same? You can find the bounding box type by right clicking the source and choosing edit transform in the context menu.


----------



## fleezy (Jul 21, 2021)

@Exeldro, that was the solve. thank you


----------



## Azrael128 (Jul 23, 2021)

Soundchaser said:


> I couldn't find a way to search the thread, so I apologise if this has been asked before.
> I have created a number of base scenes that I then include in to other scenes. I do this because it is really difficult otherwise to position things identically on my main scenes.
> However, I have noticed that Move matching ignores sources that are embedded in Scene sources.
> Is it possible for Move to see what sources are inside the Scene source and apply the matching rules?
> ...



I have the same problem. In my case, I use embedded scenes due to another plugin ("Motion" plugin that allows the moving of a source within a scene from the press of a button) that only works this way when OBS is in Studio mode. 

But due to this, my webcam is not recognized by Move Transition as the same object in the scene where it's displayed via a "subscene" and in the one where it's directly there.

It would be really cool if a solution could be available.


----------



## Ryvaeus (Jul 23, 2021)

xTDAround said:


> I'm loving the filter.
> Unfortunately, latest OBS 27.0.1 (64-bit) update killed the "Audio Move" filter. Doesn't seem to react to anything anymore.


It's working for me, however it only works if OBS is not set to Studio Mode. If it is in Studio Mode, Audio Move seems to affect scenes in the Preview window, but not in the Program window.

Edit: Here's a video of the bug in effect.


----------



## Azrael128 (Jul 24, 2021)

Is the "Move source" filter supposed to work in studio mode? It seems to only move the source in the Preview, not in the actual broadcast scene. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Ryvaeus (Jul 24, 2021)

Azrael128 said:


> Is the "Move source" filter supposed to work in studio mode? It seems to only move the source in the Preview, not in the actual broadcast scene. Or am I missing something?


It's working for me, testing it by setting a Move Source filter on my facecam source and setting the hotkey to Shift while in Studio Mode. I'm on OBS 27.0.1 and the latest plugin version.


----------



## Azrael128 (Jul 24, 2021)

Weird, I'm on 27.0.1 with the latest plug-in and in Studio mode, only the preview moves when I press the hotkey.(Numpad 0 in my case).

When yous ay you set a Move Source filter on your facecam source, you do mean you set a Move Source filter for the scene and defined your facecam as the source in the filter parameters, right? Or is there another way of doing things that I'm missing? (because trying to set the filter directly to the source gives me a "This filter only works on scences and groups" message).

EDIT: It does work when using nested scenes however, but in that case what stops working is the "move transition" between two scenes (the facecam from the nested scene is not viewed as the same source as the direct facecam source).


----------



## artfauxlive (Jul 31, 2021)

This may sound silly but I need to double-check as this is the only computer I have but when trying to install the Move Transition plugin manually I get a warning about replacing the current files with the install files. My question is I also have the SpecialFX plugin and want to know how this install will affect those SFX plugin files. Will it overwrite and/or delete those files?


----------



## K-Dog (Aug 1, 2021)

Can someone help me install - Move transition 2.4.4 into Linux Mint
I went to  my user directory  /home/kdog/.config/obs-studio/   and added the directory plugins because none was there
/home/kdog/.config/obs-studio/plugins 
Into that I dropped  the downloaded extracted and unzipped plugin directory to get
/home/kdog/.config/obs-studio/plugins/move-transition
I rebooted. 

I am a total idiot and nothing works, please help!


----------



## K-Dog (Aug 2, 2021)

I think I have it.  Instead of making my own directory and extracting and moving the download file AS THE INSTRUCTIONS IMPLY I started over doing this:

mkdir -p $HOME/.config/obs-studio/plugins
tar -zxvf move-transition-2021-06-20-e319aa0b7a879395a6755543b623e168d251e0bb-linux64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.config/obs-studio/plugins/

Now if I am not in studio mode only I can see Add: Move in the Scene Transitions drop-down menu.  I don't know how to use it yet but I think it is there.  If these command lines work for all versions of Linux somebody should get them in the general instructions.  I assume by using the command lines something magic happened that did not happen when I extracted the files and made the plugins directory manually.

Listing the command lines in the instructions would have saved me some time.


----------



## Neves_ (Aug 2, 2021)

Need Help, I installed the plugin using the installer for windows and checked to see if the files were installed but the "Add: Move" doesn't show up in obs neither in the logs.


----------



## senrichie99 (Aug 5, 2021)

The move transition works perfectly from going from one shot to another but when I reverse the action the transition changes to a fade in? Is there a way to fix that?


----------



## EnergyBlast (Aug 11, 2021)

I just want to create a slow CD spinning effect for my circle image (it changes with album art)
why is this so complicated 
can someone help a brainlet out


----------



## Swamp_Spirit (Aug 14, 2021)

I am confused as to how to set a hotkey?


----------



## EnergyBlast (Aug 16, 2021)

EnergyBlast said:


> I just want to create a slow CD spinning effect for my circle image (it changes with album art)
> why is this so complicated
> can someone help a brainlet out


i figured it out


----------



## Rockstazabhi (Aug 16, 2021)

My Move Source Filter eye icon is automatically getting turn off. As soon as I turn on the eye icon for Bottom right or any other Move source filter, it automatically closes in less than 1 second. Other filters are working fine. It seems that the plugin or any other setting of the plugin is not allowing to use the move source. I am not using studio mode, but still the same problem is coming

Can someone please help me????


----------



## EndoSkull (Aug 21, 2021)

Small Feature Request.

Could you possibly have the Audio Move drop boxes sort alphabetically?
I have many sources but they don't appear to be sorted in any way.
thanks
-endo


----------



## EndoSkull (Aug 21, 2021)

Bug:
Also found a strange bug - if you have a source set in audio move and then rename the source later - it cause some kind of issue where the bad name now assigned to the audio move kills your frame rate - you must delete and recreate to fix framerate.


----------



## SDUDDERZ (Aug 22, 2021)

I am having obs crash everytime I use the transition. It will work maybe 3 times changing from scene to scene but then will stop. I can have installed and it works fine with other stingers etc. Any idea’s?


----------



## Virtualdjlefave (Aug 23, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Move transition - Transition that moves all sources to a new position
> 
> ...


What's up man! I've been digging into the Audio Move filter and encountered an issue.  I have three Mic/Aux inputs into OBS (using Voicemeeter Potato).  I have applied an Audio Move Filter to an Image Source on one of the inputs (VAIO). When I try to replicate this filter on a second Audio Input line (VAIO 3), it does not work at all.

Have you tested applying an Audio Move filter on multiple Audio lines to the same source?


----------



## Virtualdjlefave (Aug 23, 2021)

Virtualdjlefave said:


> What's up man! I've been digging into the Audio Move filter and encountered an issue.  I have three Mic/Aux inputs into OBS (using Voicemeeter Potato).  I have applied an Audio Move Filter to an Image Source on one of the inputs (VAIO). When I try to replicate this filter on a second Audio Input line (VAIO 3), it does not work at all.
> 
> Have you tested applying an Audio Move filter on multiple Audio lines to the same source?


@Exeldro I can apply the Audio Move filter to a different audio input but to a duplicate/different source, it works. But I'd love to be able to apply the same filter to the same source on different audio channels.


----------



## ThatLegendTom (Aug 24, 2021)

Hey Team, 

Pulling my hair out over this one. 

Recently had the "the code execution cannot proceed because vcruntime140.dll" error which ended up with me uninstalling OBS and having to reinstall all my plugins after fixing it. 

However I've found that as soon as I installing Move Transition, OBS will not load (OBS will appear in Task Manager for a few seconds then disappear). As soon as I uninstall it, OBS loads just fine. I've tried the installer (Multiple versions) and doing it the manual way but no change in result. Any ideas? Please let me know if you require further info. 

- Tom


----------



## SaladMix (Aug 24, 2021)

@Exeldro 
Hi,
I appreciate that MoveTransition plugin give to me a gorgeous transition effect.
Thank you for develop.

now I'm trying something like a camera sequence to the music for about 1 - 3 minutes.
However, due to the increased number of MoveValue and MoveSource filters, it now crashes when exiting OBS studio.

In my scene, there are about 50 to 60 filters in scene,
Crash when exiting OBS with scene selected that have a large number of filters, or switching scene collections, etc.

I know that I'm doing some crazy things with MoveTransition plugin.
But If you can fix this crash problem, I'm very appreciate. :)

Thank you.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 29, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.5.0



> Add option to move text value
> Add random option to move value
> 
> View attachment 74662



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DachsbauTV (Sep 6, 2021)

Hey Exeldro,

First off thanks for the amazing work with this plugin (and all your others too)

I wanted to use the Move value function now, but I can't get it to work.
Whereever I add it to (Source, Scene, Source and Scene) It will not show the settings from your screenshot, but the standard move transition settings.

Any idea what could cause this?

Already tried reinstalling the plugin.

Using OBS 27.0.1. on Win10 64


----------



## Choppermeir (Sep 6, 2021)

Hello I've installed this tonight but OBS 27.0.01 does not see it. I've checked program files and it shows the .DLL file in OBS plugins but I have no option to "add move" in my transitions drop down. Any ideas?


----------



## Choppermeir (Sep 6, 2021)

Just to add I am on win 110 64 bit. Tried to manually install, then uninstalled and run the install application. It comes up in my start menu but will not work. my log file.

https://obsproject.com/logs/HXVWdzo0bwYZ4yiV


----------



## Daniel_Ferraz (Sep 20, 2021)

If you use OBS for on Linux:

If you installed OBS via APT Install or from .deb package
-> Plugins should be placed in ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins directory

If you installed OBS via flatpack packages
-> Plugins should be placed in ~/.var/app/com.obsproject.Studio/config/obs-studio/plugins directory


----------



## Xypher Orion (Sep 26, 2021)

I think I found a bug...

It seems that Using a Move Value I am unable to select the Scene for a Move Source. I was hoping to be able to use this to switch which source I was moving to a location. This would be extremely useful, and I was hoping it might be possible to update the plugin to implement this functionality.





The First blank appears to correlate with the Custom Duration of Move Source
The Second is the Audio Fade Percentage
Source doesn't show up at all!

Thank you for all of your hard work and amazing plugins!


----------



## MrCanerican (Sep 28, 2021)

I have it ... mostly figured out. But I need help with the last step.
My cameras are placed in a separate overlay, which is then placed as a nested scene in my main scenes. I have created Move Source filters on the Camera Overlay Scene, for the locations of the cameras, for each of the Scenes they appear in. How can I now have the respective filter fire when that Scene is triggered? i.e. how do I link 1) Game 1 Scene with the Game1cam Move Source filter inside the Camera Overlay Scene?
Thanks!


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 3, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.5.1



> add options for formatted text move
> View attachment 75707
> 
> format for time examples:
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (Oct 3, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> fix render source transition
> 
> ...


Hello Exeldro, thanks for this update :)

I was giving it a try and could not figure out how it works...

Here's a video showing a simples 3 minutes GDI text countdown: https://streamable.com/ylxklz

There are no easy ease, set the initial value to 180, then the other filter to 0 and duration of 180000ms and it starts subtracting about half a minute from the countdown...

Am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 3, 2021)

@ASchneider it looks like you need to set the start trigger to enable. In the video it continues the count where you paused it by disabling the filter


----------



## ASchneider (Oct 3, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @ASchneider it looks like you need to set the start trigger to enable. In the video it continues the count where you paused it by disabling the filter


It worked, thanks a lot!





Now I think I understand better what the start trigger does :) I thought this was only for automating the filter trigger but it seems it does more than that...

Thanks!


----------



## YorVeX (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks for the text feature update, used this to replace the LUA script I was using to have countdowns that automatically start each time certain scenes are activated (e.g. 5 minute countdown on AFK scene).

I noticed that this filter doesn't allow me to select "Text" as soon as the text is coming from a file. I was hoping that it could be applied to number values that change in a file and make the text source auto-update, e.g. a number in the file increases from 10 to 20 and then this filter makes the value slowly go up instead of just directly updating to the new value as it is now. But I guess that's not possible with this filter?


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Mama_Riley (Oct 5, 2021)

For some reason, with the Audio Move filter only "Scale Y" is working for me. No other options have any effect. Anyone know why or know a fix?


----------



## boylag (Oct 6, 2021)

Im wondering if you can change the custom duration to change %S to milliseconds and %M to seconds as well as %H to minutes.


----------



## FTP (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi @Exeldro 

Quick question: is Move Transition able to match sources names that are nested scenes?

Example:

I have 1 source called "Webcam".

Then 2 foundation scenes:
- "Webcam full" that includes the source "Webcam", full screen
- "Webcam mini" that includes the source "Webcam", in small at the bottom right

Then 2 scenes to use live:
- "Live cam full screen" that includes 2 sources: the "Webcam full" scene and a background image behind
- "Live Chrome" that also includes 2 sources: the "Webcam mini" scene and the "Chrome" software window behind

Now, if I try to apply Move Transition in between the 2 Live scenes, with "*with the last word removed matches the other source name*" enabled, it's not matching! It should in between the 2 sources "Webcam full" and "Webcam mini" with the last word removed.

And even if rename "Webcam full" in just "Webcam" and apply Move Transition in between the 2 Live scenes, with "*contains the other source name*" enabled, it's still not matching! While it should in between the 2 sources "Webcam" and "Webcam mini" as "Webcam mini" contains "Webcam".

So is it not matching because the sources are nested scenes?
And if "yes" it's the reason why it's not matching, is there other source types that are not compatible?

Thanks!


----------



## FTP (Oct 7, 2021)

BTW, in addition to my question above, I also have a suggestion:

Would it be possible to add a 4th criteria "*with the last word matches the other source name last word*" to the "*Match if the source name*" list of criteria?

The idea is the following:
"Webcam full screen - 5DMkIII" could match "Webcam mini bottom right - 5DMkIII" as "5DMkIII" matches 5DMkIII".

This option would leave much more flexibility than "...number removed..." or "...last word removed..." as the rest of the names would stay completely free.
"Webcam full screen" could match with "Webcam mini bottom right", "Webcam mini bottom left", "Webcam zoomed", etc. etc., just by adding a kind of source Id at the end of the name, like "5DMkIII", "Webcam", "SrcCam02", etc.

Indeed, with the current "...number removed..." or "...last word removed..."  option it's the contrary: all the name has to be the same, only 1 single number or word can be used to differentiate 2 sources. While I suggest all the name is free, only the last word has to match.

Thanks by advance!


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 10, 2021)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.5.2



> Add typing option
> View attachment 75981



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Severino (Oct 17, 2021)

I installed your wonderful move transition plugin. But I can't get it working.
It doesn't show the "add move" in the dropdown of the Scene Transitions. It is only showing in the filters, but I need it in the transition dropdown. Can you please help me to figure this out?
Thank you very much and kind regards.
Severino


----------



## FTP (Oct 18, 2021)

Any answer to my question?


FTP said:


> Quick question: is Move Transition able to match sources names that are nested scenes?


At least to know if it's normal that it's working as it's indeed not working with nested scenes, or if it should work so I probably did something wrong.
Thanks by advance!


----------



## Work In Progress TT (Oct 19, 2021)

Exeldro said:


>


Hey Exeldro, I left a comment on this video too.

I use the Snaz timer on my stream all the time but wanted a dedicated OBS plugin for that. Would it be possible for you to make a dedicated timer plugin for counting down and for counting up? I know you added it into the move transition but I think making another plugin may be more user-friendly for some.

Awesome work as usual!!


----------



## Soulstace (Oct 27, 2021)

Could someone help me with the Move transition plugin? Not every time but occasionally when I switch from one scene to another it will have a flash of black in my recording/stream for what seems like a single frame. I just want zoom effects but some times a zoom will turn one frame black and it ruins the immersion and professionalism of the zoom. Any help is appreciated :)


----------



## Choppermeir (Oct 31, 2021)

I still have to reinstall OBS every time for the option of "add:move" to appear in my transition menu.


----------



## Gazza (Nov 5, 2021)

Soulstace said:


> Could someone help me with the Move transition plugin? Not every time but occasionally when I switch from one scene to another it will have a flash of black in my recording/stream for what seems like a single frame. I just want zoom effects but some times a zoom will turn one frame black and it ruins the immersion and professionalism of the zoom. Any help is appreciated :)


I have exactly the same 'problem'. TBH it's not real a problem, more of an annoyance. I've tried several things but it's still there, normally around the third transition. 
Has anyone found a solution yet?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 5, 2021)

@Gazza are you using transitions for sources? if that is the case have enabled the caching of transitions?


----------



## ShieldH (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi *Exeldro *or someone else who can answer me with this question

I'm working On a personal project for an RPG and I'm using your plugin a lot to make transitions effect. I know how to create and export profiles In OBS, but with move transition, all of the effects, values, filters, etc... will be included in the export file or not?


----------



## Gazza (Nov 10, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Gazza are you using transitions for sources? if that is the case have enabled the caching of transitions?


Yes I guess so ... I have a video source and a window capture source. If I switch off the window source and just resize the video feed and move it around, no problem. It's strange because it's quite random, after a few transitions I get "the glitch". Weird.
Yes, I have the cache enabled.


----------



## chcman (Nov 14, 2021)

Is anyone else having an issue where no new scenes or sources will work properly with this plugin? I seem to be unable to get any new scenes or sources to move nicely anymore no matter what I try. If I go back to an old scene collection and use existing scenes and sources they work but nothing I add now will. It's incredibly frustrating and I can't figure out what's wrong. I tried uninstalling and updating, restarting my PC, re-adding the scenes and sources in different ways (copying, pasting as reference and duplicate, add existing, etc). I think I'm out of ideas at the moment but would love some help.


----------



## chcman (Nov 15, 2021)

chcman said:


> Is anyone else having an issue where no new scenes or sources will work properly with this plugin? I seem to be unable to get any new scenes or sources to move nicely anymore no matter what I try. If I go back to an old scene collection and use existing scenes and sources they work but nothing I add now will. It's incredibly frustrating and I can't figure out what's wrong. I tried uninstalling and updating, restarting my PC, re-adding the scenes and sources in different ways (copying, pasting as reference and duplicate, add existing, etc). I think I'm out of ideas at the moment but would love some help.


I'm not sure if anyone else has seen this but I *might* have stumbled across a solution: It seems to maybe be related to using the "Transform -> Fit to screen" option. If I manually resize the sources I'm using it SEEMS to be working. I'll definitely need to play around with it more but so far my suspicions are that this action is "breaking" the plugin or overriding its functions somehow. Will try to report back for anyone else who might be going through the same headache.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 15, 2021)

@chcman the source probably have a different bounding box type in the transform edit of the source. Source without bounding box can not be matched with source that has a bounding box.


----------



## chcman (Nov 15, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @chcman the source probably have a different bounding box type in the transform edit of the source. Source without bounding box can not be matched with source that has a bounding box.


That makes sense for my setup. Thanks for the insight! I had no idea about that limitation. Much appreciated @Exeldro


----------



## JohnSReid (Nov 21, 2021)

Something that I hope someone could help me on.

I'm using Websockets to change the "Move source" filter values, and then enable the filter via a command. However, the new settings that I apply using websockets don't seem to take unless I open up the move filter. This seems to refresh the filter settings to what I've set. After that I can trigger the filter with the change, but I'm hoping that I can make the effect more dynamic.

Is there a way to get the plugin to pick up the settings without loading the Filters screen each time?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 22, 2021)

@JohnSReid do you set the formatted transform text and the individual settings that form that text?


----------



## JohnSReid (Nov 23, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @JohnSReid do you set the formatted transform text and the individual settings that form that text?


Thanks for the reply. I'm using the Transform text field within the Transform section. I've attached a screenshot just so I'm being clear.

As I said, any changes to the transform field *do* work - but only if I open the Filter after setting it via websockets.


----------



## Gazza (Nov 28, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @chcman the source probably have a different bounding box type in the transform edit of the source. Source without bounding box can not be matched with source that has a bounding box.


Ah ha.... This has solved my 'Black Screen Issue'. Who knew? Working now as it should. 
Thanks again for the excellent plugin.


----------



## Renzo Mondia (Nov 29, 2021)

When I switch from one scene to another scene, sometimes I have experience black screen. Do you know how to fix it?


----------



## Gazza (Nov 30, 2021)

Renzo Mondia said:


> When I switch from one scene to another scene, sometimes I have experience black screen. Do you know how to fix it?


I thought I'd figured it out but unfortunately not. I've tried locking the sources, unlocking the sources. Manually adjusting the bounding boxes does reduce the frequency of the black outs but they still appear. Annoying but still it's an awesome plugin.


----------



## Redolent Thought (Dec 1, 2021)

Absolutely the best plug-in. I"m still exploring ways to use it (and Move Source Value, despite installing; uninstalling; re-installing doesn't give me the same options in the very first box, so I can't follow the tutorial videos on that one...) but here's a little demo of what I'm doing with it.

The "black screen" mentioned by Gazza and others - that seems to only happen to me if I hit a scene switch before another one is still ongoing....I have my scenes set mostly to 1300ms for the zooming around the room transitions - and if I jump to another one before that one is done - it'll either jump back to the previous scene; cut directly to the one I'm trying to go to; or I'll get the black screen for the duration... it happens *rarely* when I'm 99% sure I did everything right, but eh, I'm fine with it!

Thank you, Exeldro!

(Move transition in motion, as a pitch video - which worked)








						Vadim Pitch
					






					youtu.be


----------



## wgp123 (Dec 3, 2021)

Redolent Thought said:


> Absolutely the best plug-in. I"m still exploring ways to use it (and Move Source Value, despite installing; uninstalling; re-installing doesn't give me the same options in the very first box, so I can't follow the tutorial videos on that one...) but here's a little demo of what I'm doing with it.
> 
> The "black screen" mentioned by Gazza and others - that seems to only happen to me if I hit a scene switch before another one is still ongoing....I have my scenes set mostly to 1300ms for the zooming around the room transitions - and if I jump to another one before that one is done - it'll either jump back to the previous scene; cut directly to the one I'm trying to go to; or I'll get the black screen for the duration... it happens *rarely* when I'm 99% sure I did everything right, but eh, I'm fine with it!
> 
> ...


Really like your use of the filter, etc. looks great.


----------



## LeBlux (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi there !
Need help to make work properly !
I don't think I trying to make something really difficult but I guess I'm not setting up things correctly.

So here is my case :
On one scene , let's call it " main "
I have a :
- a group named " CAM " ( which have cam + VLC source overlay )
- a chat streamlabs overlay
- an other group named " Score Board " ( which have some other sources )

1- I want in a first step ( let's call it Step "A->B" ) the CAM source Big sized . then on hotkey " A " , it moves on the side and downscale ( still on screen )
2- on "A->B" too, I want the chat overlay coming from rightside the screen, on hotkey " A " too , going near the downscaled CAM.
3- next step is " B->C " The Chat overlay will Go upside of the screen with " B " hotkey .
4- still on " B->C " the Score Board come from right side , with " B " hotkey too ...

I succeeded to make it like this ( but it was a bit confusing, because we don't have something like " A " step display to " B " step on each moves.

Then, after closing OBS and reopened it ... Nothing was working anymore ( but informations was still there yet ) ...

If someone could tell me what's wrong ( I never use the Simultaneous move )
And I don't understand the " transform relative " function ...

Why to not include a A step display to B step display function ? *@Exeldro*  It would be easier to set up ... 

Hope someone could give me some Ideas , Why all my setup with this plugin doest keep in place after OBS reboot ...? 
thx for reading !


----------



## LeBlux (Dec 6, 2021)

In other words , Is it because I used same hotkeys on 2 moving sources that my OBS doesn't save moves ( even if hotkeys stay in place and move's filter stuff too ) 
??? 
I would love to use this, plz help !


----------



## LeBlux (Dec 7, 2021)

ok so It just don't save on OBS close. ( sometime it keeps only one , sometime - mostly - nothing ) 
@Exeldro If you have any suggestion  ...


----------



## LeBlux (Dec 7, 2021)

oh well I think I finally understood how it works , my apologies for all the flood ! 
thx again for your awesome works


----------



## Akiosu (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello @Exeldro, for some reason the Get transform button isn't working,

- I Installed the plugin
- Created a group and I created inside it Text(GDI+)
- When I click on the group filters tab , I add move source
- ( the issue ) when I click Get transform nothing happens
the values don't change

as you can see here :

Sources :  https://imgur.com/wOg56LN
Effect Filter :  https://imgur.com/LOMGm48
Move Transition options :  https://imgur.com/edZrNrn
Scene preview :  https://imgur.com/wiNZ2ou
Transform options :  https://imgur.com/tn1x8ai ( issue here )

OBS version : 27.1.3 // 64-bit Windows 10


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 8, 2021)

@Akiosu the text source is the only source in the group, so when you move the source the group will move and not the text source


----------



## Renzo Mondia (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello, anyone here is experiencing black screen randomly when you switch from one scene to another scene while using move transition?


----------



## ShadowHax (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm having this same problem.  Screen goes blank and comes back after the transition is completed.


----------



## Mundays (Dec 13, 2021)

ShadowHax said:


> I'm having this same problem.  Screen goes blank and comes back after the transition is completed.


Your issue should be that you're trying to switch to a second scene while the transition from the first one is still being completed. Check the timing of the transitions and make sure they're either short enough that you don't double click them or you don't go back and forth between scenes until the transition is done.


----------



## TK_0413 (Dec 15, 2021)

wgp123 said:


> I'll go check YouTube and ask there and see if I can get any help. Thanks.


Hey there, I am having the same issues. Any updates on what it could be?


----------



## TK_0413 (Dec 15, 2021)

In regards to my above message, I am also having an issue where any time I close OBS or restart my PC and then open OBS again, the filter doesn't work and I have to go through and redo everything again. Is there something I am missing? I just started using this the other day and I love it, but it has become a pain in the neck trying to go live and realizing I need to play around with all the settings again before I can even get up and running. I have 3 different sources to move/resize depending on what "scene" I want to use (gameplay or chatting), and any time I re-open OBS none of them want to work. When I go to the filters to reset the coordinates, it takes about 8 times of going through and getting the transform and moving them to their new coordinates before it recognizes my commands and works properly. For example, when going in to the filter settings and moving them to the new coordinates and hitting "start", instead of doing the transition, it snaps back to the original position and won't do it's requested transition. Cut/paste the process several more times and then it finally works like it should, but then it resets again when I close OBS and we go around the circle again. Any ideas? I have the most current version of both OBS and the plugin.


----------



## wgp123 (Dec 16, 2021)

TK_0413 said:


> In regards to my above message, I am also having an issue where any time I close OBS or restart my PC and then open OBS again, the filter doesn't work and I have to go through and redo everything again. Is there something I am missing? I just started using this the other day and I love it, but it has become a pain in the neck trying to go live and realizing I need to play around with all the settings again before I can even get up and running. I have 3 different sources to move/resize depending on what "scene" I want to use (gameplay or chatting), and any time I re-open OBS none of them want to work. When I go to the filters to reset the coordinates, it takes about 8 times of going through and getting the transform and moving them to their new coordinates before it recognizes my commands and works properly. For example, when going in to the filter settings and moving them to the new coordinates and hitting "start", instead of doing the transition, it snaps back to the original position and won't do it's requested transition. Cut/paste the process several more times and then it finally works like it should, but then it resets again when I close OBS and we go around the circle again. Any ideas? I have the most current version of both OBS and the plugin.


I still have this exact same issue. I’ve never been able to solve it. If I ever do I’ll post a reply back here so others might benefit but right now I’m seeing exactly the same issue as you’ve described above  I’ll keep trying to resolve!


----------



## TK_0413 (Dec 17, 2021)

wgp123 said:


> I still have this exact same issue. I’ve never been able to solve it. If I ever do I’ll post a reply back here so others might benefit but right now I’m seeing exactly the same issue as you’ve described above  I’ll keep trying to resolve!


I'm glad I'm not the only one! OP please respond! We humbly request assistance!


----------



## AlexnMikeGoesCoop (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm having an issue with grouping and renaming affected sources! Whenever I try to rename or group sources that have been referred in a filter by Move Source the software no longer recognises the source and I have to connect all of the dots again. When grouping a large amount of sources and then pressing a hotkey for the transition OBS even crashes! 
I added the crash report if it is of any use.


----------



## LeBlux (Dec 21, 2021)

@*Exeldro*
I'm using your awesome plugin with advanced scene switcher for macros it gives.
In my case, I have a scene for webcam ( overlays and webcam source grouped in sources )
And an other scene for the chat ( grouped too )
I make moving webcam on filter on its own scene.
Same thing for the chat.
I have a main scene where I put all scenes i need together.

Now here is the thing :
If I ask for a simultanous move on chat it won't give me the possibility to get cam's entry.

that's why a tried to do so with macros.
combining " if filter x is enabled " with " And source x settings match " then " hotkey "

In some simple case it work as I need, but the thing is that " settings match " doesn't take " transformation settings " ( like positions )

So would you know what code I could write in that box to consider current position. wiche would help me to differenciate it. and make macros activating only when my " cam group " is in that position.
As It should work when doing simultaneous moves ...

Hope I not too confusing with my explanations !

I think it could work with something like " pos: x 427.8 y 230.0 rot: 0.0 scale: x 0.500 y 0.500 crop: l 0 t 0 r 0 b 0 " 
but don't know how to write this like code showing in the " match setting box " ( I copied the code in the .txt file attached )


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 21, 2021)

@LeBlux not sure what you are trying to do can you make a video about it or try explaining it in an other way?


----------



## LeBlux (Dec 21, 2021)

I have an Idea of what you will advise me to do. 
like not "spliting" scenes elements into differents scenes... 

I was thinking It would be easier to set it up like that. 
But the thing is that I just can't "call" a simultaneous move to a group not placed in both scene.
I'm creating the move from the filter of a scene, because it allow me to create that move on all elements placed in the group. 

That's why I used to control simultaneous moves by macros : when I launch a move ( filter move source ) 
It is triggering an other hotkey ( from the other scene ) 

I hope you get it better , if not , I'll try to make a short video. And maybe you will be able to tell me I'm just doing the all thing wrong !


----------



## TK_0413 (Dec 24, 2021)

@Exeldro hey man, please help! 2 of us have been having the same issue for a while now and it seems there is no fix for it and nothing we have found on YouTube or Reddit or OBS forums has helped.


----------



## TK_0413 (Dec 28, 2021)

Reaching out to anyone else that may have had this issue again. Any time I restart OBS this plugin needs to be reset. Is there a fix/bug/workaround that I am not seeing? @Exeldro


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 28, 2021)

Are you using Move Source with the Reverse option? if that is the case split it in 2 move source filters instead.


----------



## TK_0413 (Dec 28, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Are you using Move Source with the Reverse option? if that is the case split it in 2 move source filters instead.


I am using it in Reverse. What do you mean by splitting it? Also thanks for reaching out! This has been a headache and I am not super well versed in how some of these plugins work quite yet.


----------



## TK_0413 (Dec 28, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Are you using Move Source with the Reverse option? if that is the case split it in 2 move source filters instead.


For reference, these are the settings I have for the 3 sources I have the filter on. Obviously the Transform and Sources are different, but the settings between them are all the same.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 29, 2021)

@TK_0413 first of all it looks like the plugin is missing it's translation file, how did you install it?

In the next move setting you have reverse option selected. Instead of using the reverse option, make multiple move source filters, 1 for each position. Set the next move to the move source filter of the next position.


----------



## TK_0413 (Dec 29, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @TK_0413 first of all it looks like the plugin is missing it's translation file, how did you install it?
> 
> In the next move setting you have reverse option selected. Instead of using the reverse option, make multiple move source filters, 1 for each position. Set the next move to the move source filter of the next position.


AH! ok, cool! I just downloaded the installer from the OBS project posting and went through the steps, so I don't know why it would be missing anything.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 1, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.5.3



> fix detection of the canvas edge for flipped sources



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## TekNeil (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi mate, great plugin thank you.
I just have an issue where every time I start OBS, my webcam is half off the canvas. I have the move filters set on a scene, which has the webcam selected within it.

I have the most basic settings to perform the moves, all done via a streamdeck.

Any ideas?


----------



## CoachKyle (Jan 3, 2022)

It WORKS with the Source-Transition feature now! THANKS so much !!!


----------



## TK_0413 (Jan 4, 2022)

@Exeldro Dude that fixed it! Thank you so much!


----------



## TK_0413 (Jan 4, 2022)

wgp123 said:


> I still have this exact same issue. I’ve never been able to solve it. If I ever do I’ll post a reply back here so others might benefit but right now I’m seeing exactly the same issue as you’ve described above  I’ll keep trying to resolve!


Hey! We got it fixed! Check the above conversation and that should do it. You may need to double check to make sure you have the right transforms set a couple times as you mess with it, but that fixed the issue on my end finally.


----------



## wgp123 (Jan 4, 2022)

TK_0413 said:


> Hey! We got it fixed! Check the above conversation and that should do it. You may need to double check to make sure you have the right transforms set a couple times as you mess with it, but that fixed the issue on my end finally.


Thank you for taking the time to circle back and include me on this. I will try this out! Thank you!


----------



## Crush0369 (Jan 6, 2022)

*@Exeldro Just downloaded Move Transition today. Used the installer to install to my OBS. When i go into OBS, using the drop down menu, nothing is listed for ADD move. I then tried to install it manually and got the same results. Any idea why it is not showing up and how to fix this? Thank you.*


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 6, 2022)

@Crush0369 can you provide me an OBS log file (Help -> Log Files -> Upload) to check if the plugin tried to load


----------



## Crush0369 (Jan 8, 2022)

Here is the log file. Dont know if it the right one.  seem to be having all sorts of issues. Been working for like 8 hours to get my audio and in game chat to work.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 8, 2022)

@Crush0369 the OBS version of the log is version 26.0. The latest version of move transition requires OBS version 27.0 or higher


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 8, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.5.4



> Fix glitching for some sources with no movement
> View attachment 78865



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Crush0369 (Jan 8, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 2.5.4
> 
> ...


Yeah i just updated OBS today because cant get my in game chat, game chat all to my stream with my usb mic and wired headsets so been having a tough time. Thank you


----------



## earlyBIRBirl (Jan 9, 2022)

I need help. It is not working


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 9, 2022)

@earlyBIRBirl what part is not working? What have you tried to get it working?


----------



## earlyBIRBirl (Jan 9, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @earlyBIRBirl what part is not working? What have you tried to get it working?


The Move Transition itself works. I am having problem on the Move Source and Move Value part. Whenever I click on Get Transform or Get Value, nothing happens.


----------



## earlyBIRBirl (Jan 10, 2022)

earlyBIRBirl said:


> The Move Transition itself works. I am having problem on the Move Source and Move Value part. Whenever I click on Get Transform or Get Value, nothing happens.


Yeah so I reinstalled and nothing has changed


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 10, 2022)

@earlyBIRBirl what do you expect to happen by clicking get transform? If the source is in the same position as the current transform nothing will happen.


----------



## FatalError852 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi,
First of all, thank you so much for this plugin, it works like a charm.
I would have a suggestion for the "Move Source" filter. Could we get the possibility to transform the source depending on its size. Something like x+x. It would prevent a Text Source to clip out if its content changes.
I don't know if it's clear. Have a nice day :D


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 10, 2022)

@FatalError852 can you give me pictures or video to help explain what you are trying to achieve?


----------



## FatalError852 (Jan 10, 2022)

Actually, maybe it will not solve my problem. I just want to slide sources in and out with variable sizes, without overflow. If I could specify their sizes in a Relative Transform, maybe I could all align them together when they slide in ?

Below is final result after the same "Move Source" triggered from out of the frame. What changes is the text content.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 10, 2022)

@FatalError852 that looks like you need to change the anchor point / alignment of the source, that is top left by default, change that to center


----------



## FatalError852 (Jan 10, 2022)

Centering in a custom size doesn't solve it. Because I would need to change the size of the source as the text gets longer. And I want my dice to be the closest possible to the corner.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 11, 2022)

@FatalError852 so you want a right anchor / alignment or you want a bounding box transform for the text


----------



## FatalError852 (Jan 11, 2022)

Oh I didn't know about the bounding box transform, it seems to solve my problem ! Thank you very much !


----------



## B.Grant (Jan 13, 2022)

@Exeldro  have you considered implementing "IF" / "THEN" functionality? I think that would make this 1000x more useful and add more creative ability to the user.

Example:
When clicking to transform from one scene to another.. "IF" source A is 'visible' then source B should (move from position xyz to abc) or maybe (source B's opacity can go from 0 to 100) or (source C could zoom from 100% to 50% AND move from position xyz to abc).

That is alot of power AND can all be contained in ONE single transition setting (like you have now) but with "IF" / "THEN" capabilities one could contain even more transitions.. more sources could be acted upon.. AND by it being "IF" / "THEN", your plugin would actually do some analysis that the user then doesn't have to do! (example of that below)

As for analysis. Let me give you a simple example but would be soooo useful.
I have two live cam sources, 2 talking heads. Using your plugin + "IF" / "THEN":
If Speaker One (source A) is talking and his/her volume audio level reaches + or = X decibels THEN grow (source A) bounding box by 5%.. thus making that speaker's talking head box 5% larger than the other (to visually indicate he/she is talking).

Or, maybe transition the opacity of a microphone icon from 0% opacity to 100% in 300ms, placed at the bottom right of the speaker's talking head bounding box.

Or, maybe transition the opacity of a 2px border around the Speaker's talking head box to indicate he/she is speaking.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 13, 2022)

@B.Grant the things you ask are possible to make, but the options OBS provides for settings for sources and filters don't give a good way to configure that.
The example you gave of making source of the person speaker larger can be done by using a audio move filter which can be combined with a move source filter.
For the opacity changes you can combine audio move filter with move value filter and a color correction filter.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 18, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.5.5



> add option to move volume of a source with a move value filter
> View attachment 79224



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Balzac40 (Jan 19, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 2.5.5
> 
> ...


Hi,
OBS 27.2 beta3 crashed when accessing parameters on this version...
Thanks!


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 19, 2022)

@Balzac40 OBS 27.2 beta3 has a known bug opening the transition properties dialog, this should be fixed in next versions.


----------



## Covarr (Jan 19, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 2.5.5
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this! I've been digging for a solution to crossfade an audio filter on and off, and while using a move value filter is a bit workaroundy for that purpose (two audio sources, one with the filter and one without, and move transitions on each of their volumes), it definitely works.


----------



## Gavin616 (Jan 19, 2022)

First off, thank you @Exeldro, your plugins are an absolute game changer. My audience loves what I've been able to do with them. Kudos!

Quick question, and I hope I'm not missing something obvious:
I'm making a transition that looks like a card flip using both "Move Value" and "Move Source" filters.
I set up all of the animation keyframes (see image) in which I had to use Move Source to Show and Hide elements.

It seems like in the "Move Value" filter the dropdowns "Simultaneous Move" and "Next Move" don't show the filters from "Move Source" even though "Move Source" shows the "Move Value" filter in its dropdowns.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 20, 2022)

@Gavin616 move source filters can scan the selected source and the scene or group they are on for move filters, but move value sources only know the source they are on


----------



## Gavin616 (Jan 20, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Gavin616 move source filters can scan the selected source and the scene or group they are on for move filters, but move value sources only know the source they are on


Thanks for the info.

Is this intentional/unchangeable so that they can't animate in conjuction with one another, or just how things must be due to unedlying factors that I dont understand?

Is there any workaround that comes to mind? It could make for some amazing animations.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 22, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.5.6



> Fix reference leak in move value simultaneous and next move



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## awrebels (Jan 23, 2022)

@Exeldro are there any plans to make the typing effect work for "read from file" text sources? In my use case it would be great to have the effect type out from blank to the text from the file. thanks!


----------



## Jedric (Jan 24, 2022)

First, Thank You for a great plugin.

Looking for some help.

What I want to achive is when switching to a scene[Camera Scene] my camera zooms out.

Tested Move Source but I can only get the zooming to work with Next Move Reverse with Hotkey. Hotkey press Zooms in and on another hot key press it zooms out.

If I change Next Move to Move Source Zooming is lost.

Any tips on how can I achive when switching to a scene my camera zooms out.


----------



## SilverGoal (Jan 26, 2022)

Hi ! I've been installed the latest version of your plug-in on the obs version 26.1.1 but the plug-in doesn't appear in obs after the installation. I tried to download the latest version of obs and it worked with the plug-in. I really need that the plug-in works with the version 26.1.1, it's written that the plug-in actually works with the version 25.0.0 or more, so it should work ? 
Thanks for your future responses.


----------



## senhorraphael (Jan 27, 2022)

SilverGoal said:


> Hi ! I've been installed the latest version of your plug-in on the obs version 26.1.1 but the plug-in doesn't appear in obs after the installation. I tried to download the latest version of obs and it worked with the plug-in. I really need that the plug-in works with the version 26.1.1, it's written that the plug-in actually works with the version 25.0.0 or more, so it should work ?
> Thanks for your future responses.



Same for me. The plugin just desappeared from my OBS today :/


----------



## abellodenonna (Jan 28, 2022)

Hi!
I'm on Win 11 + Obs 27.2.0 - beta 3 (64bit).
When i try to show or hide transitions on a source( for the webcam), the system crashes.
Any suggestions?
Thx!
:)

UPDATE:
It seems solved with the 27.2.0 - beta 4.
Thx for this beautiful plugin!
:)


----------



## Iplay4u (Jan 29, 2022)

Hi! I'm new to these forums so apologies if I don't  explain things correctly, haven't installed it properly or format things right. Nevertheless, I want to have it so that whenever I switch to my "end" scene my mic automatically slides down over a specified amount of time followed by my desktop audio. Either that or I can start this by pressing a hotkey. 1 is this possible, and 2 how do i do it? I have attached a log file as I know that is something people often do https://obsproject.com/logs/pigAF4BV8Do84C23


----------



## tekazoh (Jan 31, 2022)

Hi, thank you for this plugin. I want to ask if it's possible to have the move duration different (specific) for some of the scenes. Like, override the main set duration.


----------



## Covarr (Jan 31, 2022)

tekazoh said:


> Hi, thank you for this plugin. I want to ask if it's possible to have the move duration different (specific) for some of the scenes. Like, override the main set duration.


AFAIK this can't be done with the Move Transition plugin alone, but you can accomplish this by using it in conjunction with Transition Table. If you set up multiple different Move transitions in OBS, with your different durations, you can use Transition Table to select which Move transition to use based on source scene, destination scene, or both.


----------



## Renzo Mondia (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi, Anyone experiencing black screen when transitioning to different scene? how do I fix this problem? @Exeldro


----------



## TheatriChris (Feb 3, 2022)

On the newest update adding a Move Value filter to a Display Capture source causes a bit of flickering. Specifically, the Display Capture source flickers black between transitions and any time a Move Value is edited.


----------



## Darkaeluz (Feb 3, 2022)

Hello, I have a problem, I have installed the plugin, but it doesn't show in my scene transition dock, OBS logs show that it is properly loading, but it still doesn't appear, can someone help me please?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 5, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.5.7



> fix Move Value changing volume also updated properties



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## choops (Feb 5, 2022)

is there any way to make a smooth zoom in and zoom out? I tried to do this with shaderfliter+pulse plugin but the starting point was always inconsistent/random. Then I tried to do this with this plugin and 2 different scenes but there's always a pause between switches.


----------



## Darkaeluz (Feb 7, 2022)

Update: I did a clean installation of OBS and installed this add-on, it still doesn't show on the scene transitions dock.



here are the logs, can someone please help me? I am on Windows 11


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 7, 2022)

@Darkaeluz the log shows move transition version 2.5.7 is loaded correctly.
If you click the transition dropdown do you have the "Add: Move" option?


----------



## Darkaeluz (Feb 7, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Darkaeluz the log shows move transition version 2.5.7 is loaded correctly.
> If you click the transition dropdown do you have the "Add: Move" option?


ohhhhhhhh, sorry for the trouble, the tutorials that I've watched were explicitly telling to look for a plus sign that I was never able to find, thanks a lot!, this will make giving classes more fun


----------



## TheatriChris (Feb 15, 2022)

choops said:


> is there any way to make a smooth zoom in and zoom out? I tried to do this with shaderfliter+pulse plugin but the starting point was always inconsistent/random. Then I tried to do this with this plugin and 2 different scenes but there's always a pause between switches.



You can do this with this plugin alone. Just set the zoom in "Next Move" to the zoom out and they'll happen right after each other. If you want the move to constantly repeat set the zoom out "Next Move" to zoom in and you'll have an endlessly repeating loop. Mess with the easing function to get the effect you want.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 16, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.5.8



> Fix crash when using move transition as show or hide transition in OBS 27.2



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## JohnSReid (Feb 19, 2022)

Hey,

I just wanted to come back on this as I've fixed it on my version of OBS.



JohnSReid said:


> I'm using Websockets to change the "Move source" filter values, and then enable the filter via a command. However, the new settings that I apply using websockets don't seem to take unless I open up the move filter. This seems to refresh the filter settings to what I've set. After that I can trigger the filter with the change, but I'm hoping that I can make the effect more dynamic.
> 
> Is there a way to get the plugin to pick up the settings without loading the Filters screen each time?



So it turns out using text_transform over websockets doesn't work very well. I switched it up to setting the values directly (eg. "rot") and TADA - it works a charm.

I guess your plugin takes the text and turns them into the values (which makes a lot of sense). Thanks for the awesome plugin, I'm really excited about the things I can do now.


----------



## Soulminded (Feb 21, 2022)

The move transition for mac 2.5.8 is not working, any suggestions


----------



## Soulminded (Feb 21, 2022)

mac says its it's an unidentified source, so my mac won't let me install it


----------



## Giovani Guidolin (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi there @Exeldro 
I had to reinstall my OBS after a NVidia update (started crashing). Clean install, with plugings added later. After installing Move Transition pluging, OBS stopped starting. It loads, created the log (attached), but quits before showing the window. No crash report available.
If I uninstall the Move plugin, OBS starts again. Do you have any idea what can be wrong?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 22, 2022)

@Giovani Guidolin the last thing in the log is NDI, can you try without that?


----------



## Giovani Guidolin (Feb 22, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Giovani Guidolin the last thing in the log is NDI, can you try without that?



Hi @Exeldro, I uninstalled NDI and resintalled Move Transition. OBS won't show up.
I noticed that Spectrializer plugin also brings the same issue from Move Transition -- OBS won't show up.
Without Move, without Spectrializer, with NDI --> OBS starts normally.

I also reinstalled the Visual C++ Runtime package --> No impact (OBS won't show up).


----------



## RichExperience (Feb 22, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Darkaeluz the log shows move transition version 2.5.7 is loaded correctly.
> If you click the transition dropdown do you have the "Add: Move" option?


no


----------



## Giovani Guidolin (Feb 23, 2022)

Giovani Guidolin said:


> Hi @Exeldro, I uninstalled NDI and resintalled Move Transition. OBS won't show up.
> I noticed that Spectrializer plugin also brings the same issue from Move Transition -- OBS won't show up.
> Without Move, without Spectrializer, with NDI --> OBS starts normally.
> 
> I also reinstalled the Visual C++ Runtime package --> No impact (OBS won't show up).



@Exeldro I also tried to update OBS, but no change. So I am sticking to 27.1.3.


----------



## Tormy (Feb 23, 2022)

*Feature Request.*

in AUDIO MOVE > Meter type Magnitude, it will be nice to have double threshold :

Enable over it, is ok
Disable over it as well at the same time.

Twher ethe disable, should be higher than the enable.

So that the picture appears only if the audio level is into a "window" sothe animation, can progressively change based on the audio level stages. I hope I was clear to make the concept understandable


----------



## ASchneider (Feb 24, 2022)

Hello @Exeldro! Sorry to bother you, but it seems that your audio move filter has the same "problem" as the scale to sound has, from Qufy: when the audio from a virtual device goes to stand-by by not having any audio on it, the filter doesn't respond to it. I've opened an issue on Quify's Github, there's a video showing the problem, if you would like to fix your filter as well :) https://github.com/Qufyy/obs-scale-to-sound/issues/4#issuecomment-1049856638

Thank you very much!


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 24, 2022)

@ASchneider what do you expect the audio move filter to do when no audio is received?


----------



## ASchneider (Feb 24, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @ASchneider what do you expect the audio move filter to do when no audio is received?


Hello! 

I believe it should behave as "zero volume". Quify has done that on his latest update and it works great now:

Added a timeout to reset size when no audio data is received
That worked perfectly.

Thank you.


----------



## JK14 (Mar 1, 2022)

Hi Exeldro:

I have a suggestion for this plugin:

Add the option to get Single Boxes for each parameter in the 'Transform' segment of Move Source and not a single line where every parameter is in.

Thank you for your amazing Plug-Ins.


----------



## JK14 (Mar 1, 2022)

And I think I found a bug:

Using Move Value like this to edit a MoveSource:




I trigger the move value filter via hotkey. After I triggered it, it only updates the move source filter when I click on the move source filter. It only happens with this combination. Is this a bug or am I doing something wrong? Thank you for your help, appreciate it a lot.


----------



## qwe1154323937 (Mar 6, 2022)

Hello, I added Chinese localized text. Can I add the next version?
Thank you.


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 6, 2022)

@qwe1154323937 the file is now added and will be in the next release.








						obs-move-transition/zh-CN.ini at master · exeldro/obs-move-transition
					

Move transition for OBS Studio. Contribute to exeldro/obs-move-transition development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## qwe1154323937 (Mar 8, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @qwe1154323937 the file is now added and will be in the next release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some words can only be translated according to my understanding. There may be some errors, but the overall use is not a problem. Thank you for your plug-in and have a good day!


----------



## CodingAlbert (Mar 15, 2022)

Hi, Where can I currently find .pkg installer of this plugin for MacOS? Or where can I find instructions to install this plugin without an installer?


----------



## DReffects (Mar 15, 2022)

Awesome plugin! Unfortunately I cannot get it to work for some scenes and am unsure on how to troubleshoot this.

I've got a DroidCam OBS Input and have the global scene transition set to move. It works with each and every scene but one. There it detects the droidcam obs input as a new source.

How can i troubleshoot this?

Thanks!

EDIT: 
Well, just as I was writing this I found the solution. When a source has "Scale to inner bounds" activated (which I need and use alot) the move transition does no longer work.

Is there a workaround for this?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 15, 2022)

@DReffects source that have bounds on 1 scene and none bounds on an other scene do not match, either set bounds on both scenes or set none bounds on both scenes


----------



## DReffects (Mar 15, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @DReffects source that have bounds on 1 scene and none bounds on an other scene do not match, either set bounds on both scenes or set none bounds on both scenes


ahhhhh :) my man! Thanks!


----------



## k8ldbl88d (Mar 18, 2022)

Hello, I seem to be having difficulty trying to use stinger along with Move Transition. I tested the stinger itself, but when I try with Move transition. It won't do anything. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## itsnobuenomma (Apr 3, 2022)

hi @Exeldro  thank you for your amazing plugin I'm having a issue when I use the move transition for hiding sources


----------



## itsnobuenomma (Apr 4, 2022)

itsnobuenomma said:


> hi @Exeldro  thank you for your amazing plugin I'm having a issue when I use the move transition for hiding sources


never mind I updated it ol. I was on version 2.4.4 at least we know I was hip to your amazing plugin early on


----------



## Clawmaster2 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi all! I been really loving this plugin, and been working on my stream set up for it for my future streams. The one effect I am trying to make happen is I want to make an image go from you can see it, to disappearing fade out. I been toying around the settings and kinda get the effect but not fully when I apply the filter to the image itself with Move Value with the Color Correction Filter. I am pretty stuck atm and wondering if any of you know how to pull this off. Thanks!


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 7, 2022)

@Clawmaster2 for fading a source in and out I would not use Move but use a show and hide fade transition on the source


----------



## Wayne01 (Apr 10, 2022)

Why did you destroy a very good function? I had 50 images "move source" was controlling separately and now I can't use it, because instead to have 50 images in one scene, I need 50 scenes...


			https://i.imgur.com/E8vAM1Q.png
		


And even with scenes get transform dose not work


----------



## Wayne01 (Apr 10, 2022)

nvm I am dumb, forgot I should add filters to the scene, instead of a source


----------



## FTP (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi @Exeldro 

I didn't got any reply to the question I asked 6 months ago about matching nested scene names and I'm still stuck on the issue. I tried to find the answer many times in this discussion or on the web, but so far all I found is other people having the same issue but no answer/solution.
So I would really appreciate your support as Move Transition is clearly one of the best plug-in for OBS, I really want to use it, but I'm really stuck so far.

My question is: is Move Transition able to match names of sources that are nested scenes and manage the transition in between those 2 nested scenes?

Here is a visual example.
I use OBS 27.2.4/Move Transition 2.5.8 and my setting is the following: Match if the source name "with the last word removed matches the other source name"...





When I switch from 2 scenes that includes a "normal" source (like an image, a camera stream, etc.) it works fine.
In this example I switch from the same camera "fullscreen" to a "resized image" to minimize it at the bottom right corner...




The problem comes when I want to use nested scenes.
I use nested scenes because, for example, I use my "Font camera - Mini" in many scenes: Acrobat, Chrome, Excel, PowerPoint, Word, Desktop, Firefox, etc. It's the way for me to inlay the presenter at the bottom right corner of the software windows, do it in a consistent way across all the scenes that includes "Font camera - Mini" and if needed be able to update "Font camera - Mini" only in its own scene and not 10 times, in every scene that uses it.

Now, if I switch from a scene using the "fullscreen" scene (seen above on the left) as source, to another scene using the "mini"mized image scene (seen above on the right) as source, this time it doesn't work!
Normally the source names should match as if we remove the source names last word, "Front camera - " should match "Front camera - "). But it's not the case, Move Transition is not applying any transition to the source (nested scene), OBS is just applying a cut in between the 2 scenes...




So my question is simple: is Move Transition able to match names of sources that are nested scenes and manage the transition in between those 2 sources (nested scenes)?

If "yes", then what am I doing wrong so that it doesn't work?

If "no", Move Transition can't do it, then what would be your advice to be able to use Move Transition, while avoiding as much as possible duplicating source settings in dozens of scenes?

Thanks for your support!


----------



## FTP (Apr 12, 2022)

Ok I've done some more tests and narrowed down the issue.
In fact:

MT does support transitions in between nested scenes
and the matching of source names when they are nested scenes also works.
BUT... in some context, the transition is not executed! (and we have a simple "cut")
What I found out is that the transition in between 2 nested scenes works only when the source in the 2 nested scenes has not been transformed!
If one source has been resized/moved, like if in one nested scene the source was kept full-screen and in the other the source was shrinked, then it doesn't work anymore.
It works however if one nested scene is resized in its scene, not if one source is resized in its nested scene. But this case cancel all the benefit from using nested scenes to save duplicating transformation settings in dozens of scenes.

So my question becomes: is this behavior normal, an expected/known limitation or a bug?

P.S.: I'll try to provide soon a more visual example...


----------



## FTP (Apr 12, 2022)

Ok, here is a quick screen recording. We can see 3 scene switches:

- 1st the switch in between 2 scenes that display the same image (Presenter.png), one full-screen (Presenter fullscreen) and the other where the Presenter image has been shrank (Presenter mini).
As we can see, MT works perfectly fine, the transition is executed.

- Then, 2nd switch in between 2 scenes ("Scene using Presenter fullscreen" and "Scene using Presenter mini") that include the 2 nested scenes seen above
This time, MT is not executing the transition in between the 2 images while the 2 nested scenes are the one we saw just above, in between which the transition was working just fine. We have a simple cut instead.

- At last, 3rd switch, where I replaced the second scene ("Scene using Presenter mini") by a duplicate of the first one ("Scene using Presenter mini") where I shrank its nested scene to reproduce the use of "Presenter mini".
And this time, MT worked fine again, the transition was executed.





Conclusion: transition in between nested scenes works, but not if the content has been resized in the nested scene ("Presenter mini") instead of the scene involved in the switch ("Scene using Presenter mini"). And this is precisely my issue as it cancel all the benefit of the nested scene (in my case). I would need to manually apply to all scenes using "Presenter mini" all its specific settings (image resize, image flip and move filters to move the image left and right) without making any mistake / creating any discrepancy.


----------



## Gemfruit (Apr 13, 2022)

I've got some really weird behavior going on here.

I'm only working with one source, "retroarch", and creating various move transition filters for it. It's been working for awhile now, and doing exactly what I expect. Tonight however, when I press "get transform", it does nothing. I tried creating a new filter, it does nothing. I tried moving the object around, nothing. Oddly enough, the instances that won't work AND the newly created test filters, all have identical values that will not change via "get transform". For whatever reason, the "y" value is set to 1.244, which has no relation to anything going on. I tried defaulting the source, entering random values, nothing works. The OTHER filters that already exist, still work, even if I press "get transform" - they update as expected, as soon as I click on the other filter, or create a new filter, same 1.244 value, stuck, won't change, button does nothing. Furthermore, pressing the eyeball icon to activate it, does nothing - EVEN if manually type or paste values, the broken filters do nothing at all.

Tried a full PC restart, tried updating the plugin (was already latest, but I overwrote), nothing. I have absolutely no idea what's wrong with it, and this functionality is crucial to my project. Any ideas?


----------



## Gemfruit (Apr 13, 2022)

I believe my previous report was incorrect. I looked into things this morning, and the top field that should have been pointing at "retroarch", was pointing to another object that I had marked not visible. This explains why the transform wouldn't move anything, and why it wouldn't change, as what I had selected did not match.

Perhaps adding a simple warning when the object you have selected to "get transform" does not match that of the object in the field would help with this. Additionally, the ability to lock which object the filter is applied to could be useful.


----------



## Copain (Apr 13, 2022)

Hello. Can you confirm that 2 differentssaudio sources cannot apply the same Audio Move Scale effect on the same source/scene.

I have 2 audio tracks (one especially for Spotify and another for everything else) if I apply the same Audio Source filter applied to the Scale parameter on the 2 tracks directed to the same source, it does not work.

Thanks !


----------



## CreeChamp (Apr 19, 2022)

Hello!
I've added the plugin, it shows up in OBS, however it only moves the whole scene, not the individual objects. For example, Facecam is the same source yet it doesn't size it between the big cam scene and the smaller corner cam. I'm not sure where to look for the issue. Thank you!


----------



## MorhenWolf (Apr 25, 2022)

Greetings! I've been trying to create a move transition for my webcam which won't need to be dependent on the webcam position.
What I try to make is a simple hide/show which can be triggered by one singular hotkey.\

I managed to make the "hide webcam" part and to make those alternate between them with only 1 hotkey, but the showing doesn't work, toggle 1 makes it *y*0.000 *and then in toggle 1 I have it like this which should by my logic make it back to its original state, but I think I am missing something :(

I would appreciate some help, been trying to fix this for a while but with no success.


----------



## BeoMulf (Apr 30, 2022)

Hey! I've got a bug I've been dealing with (I think). I have an asset queued on a scene filter delay to move in, and then a second longer filter set up to fly that same filter out after a given amount of time (90s and 98s, respectively). It flies in just fine, but instead of animating out it goes straight to the end position. When I manually trigger these filters, everything works as expected - its only when they are triggered by scene change that I get teleportation.

Any help is appreciated <3


----------



## Skynzor (May 7, 2022)

*Move Source filters are broken?*

For example, I go to Scene A and add filter: 'Move Source'. I select Source A (in this case Camera). I set Source A to position x 1305 by clicking the Get Transform button. Then move my Source A to position x 440.
If I click start at the bottom of the filter attributes, it moves it between X 1305 and X 440.
This is because I selected 'Reverse' as Next Move option and Next Move On is bound to a Hotkey.

Now everytime when I restart OBS, or reboot my pc it forgets the Move Source locations so it doesn't swap between x1305 and x440 anymore. I am at a total loss and it's really really frustrating to redo everything after each restart/reboot to the point I became super demotivated to stream. Below you can find an image, there aren't a lot of moving sources anymore due to this problem.

OBS x64 is in admin mode.


----------



## autoharplive (May 15, 2022)

Great plugin! How can I move a source by 10 pixels when pressing a hotkey? It looks like I have to set a start and end position? so how could I dynamically update my start position with my current source position. so then it would always be 10 pixels each time I press a hotkey, or am I going about this all wrong?


----------



## Gosse (May 16, 2022)

Love the plugin! 
Yet, I can't seem to get it working in Studio mode. I've updated everythinh to the latest version, tried nested scenes, etc. but still the moves only occur in the preview window and not in the program window. Am I missing soemthing?


----------



## Grumtastic (May 17, 2022)

Gosse said:


> Love the plugin!
> Yet, I can't seem to get it working in Studio mode. I've updated everythinh to the latest version, tried nested scenes, etc. but still the moves only occur in the preview window and not in the program window. Am I missing soemthing?


How are you activating the moves?
If you are activating them from the Scenes panel, it will only affect the preview screen since that is what the Scenes panel relates to.
You will need to trigger them outside using hotkeys or stream deck (or equivalent)


----------



## Lozanhu1 (May 18, 2022)

hi, can you help me with the process to add this add-on (move-transition) in a Mac Computer?


----------



## GrumpyDog (May 23, 2022)

I have explored around and found an issue that is most likely a bug.

When adding 'Audio Move' when selecting 'Scene' it does not list sources inside 'Groups'

This is true, even if you select the 'Group' as a Scene.


----------



## GrumpyDog (May 23, 2022)

When using 'Audio Move' to set source visibility based on the incoming DB its not clear how 'Threshold' relates with the DB level?





Its also not clear how the 'Meter Type' affects settings.


----------



## GrumpyDog (May 24, 2022)

JEJ said:


> I have explored around and found an issue that is most likely a bug.
> 
> When adding 'Audio Move' when selecting 'Scene' it does not list sources inside 'Groups'
> 
> ...



The list won't auto populate items inside 'Groups' however, manually defining the name works.


----------



## YorVeX (May 28, 2022)

Any idea how to fix the issue that creating a roll animation cuts off the corners, because it is rolled within the original bounds of the source?


----------



## EzechielDinCyr (Jun 1, 2022)

Hi @Exeldro ! Is it possible to use stinger transitions for appearing or disappearing sources ? I tried but couldn't get it to work, OBS was making a cut instead of using the stinger.

Thanks !


----------



## gamerLC (Jun 7, 2022)

Hello @Exeldro, I'd love to use your plugin, but I am crashing on startup once I place the files into my OBS directory. Once I remove the files, OBS opens with no problems. I have reinstalled OBS and tried to install Move Transition first, same problem. I am using OBS 27.2.4 with SE.live plugin. I've attached logs and event viewer screenshots for some context. Please help!


----------



## gamerLC (Jun 9, 2022)

I resolved the issue by rebuilding my OBS profile from scratch, in case anyone runs into the same problem.


gamerLC said:


> Hello @Exeldro, I'd love to use your plugin, but I am crashing on startup once I place the files into my OBS directory. Once I remove the files, OBS opens with no problems. I have reinstalled OBS and tried to install Move Transition first, same problem. I am using OBS 27.2.4 with SE.live plugin. I've attached logs and event viewer screenshots for some context. Please help!


----------



## Sparktite (Jun 14, 2022)

Hey guys i didnt realize this was the obsproject site its been so long since ive used it. Anyways i posted an issue im having on the github page instead of on here but i really was hoping to troubleshoot my issue today as i easily have the time/ability to do so.

If it makes things easier to help me my discord username is sparktite#5131. Ill be taking a shower soon then ill be available all night.

_Im having an issue with the transitions, where i change between scenes 1 2 and 3, scene 1 having a background and a cam in the top right, scene 2 having no background just a cam in the top right, and scene 3 having a background and a cam in the bottom left. Whenever any of the sources disappear or the cam has to move between 2 locations via a move transition, every source that moves/transitions winds up rubberbanding around as if its playing at 4 or 5 fps. Does anyone know whats going on? I even tried making a new scene collection to rule stuff out, i might still try a fresh obs install later tonight.
Anyways heres yt vid of my test recording i did to create a log file: https://youtu.be/cfmYnh7oWeA
And heres the log file itself: __https://obsproject.com/logs/SFq_NZWxpWfZZMHK_

And finally, heres the post i made on the github's issues section: https://github.com/exeldro/obs-move-transition/issues/123


----------



## joshzstuff (Jun 24, 2022)

Ok, I've exhausted all other options to get the Move Transition to work consistently with more complex setups. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

There appears to be a breaking of the effect for SOME elements when I do certain types of transform editing. 
Also, an effect will work PERFECTLY in one direction . . but the reverse direction it's broken.
This issue is pretty difficult because I have all of the settings the same and I don't know where else to look to fix transitions that are broken in ONLY one direction? 

Typically if I duplicate a scene and then manipulate elements on the new scene everything seems to work out. 
The trouble happens when I copy/paste or add new sources that are named to match existing sources, I get unpredictable behavior. 

I'm certain that I'm not the only one noticing this, does anyone know the answer, or can you point me to documentation that addresses these inconsistencies? 

Thanks!


----------



## joshzstuff (Jun 24, 2022)

Sparktite said:


> Hey guys i didnt realize this was the obsproject site its been so long since ive used it. Anyways i posted an issue im having on the github page instead of on here but i really was hoping to troubleshoot my issue today as i easily have the time/ability to do so.
> 
> If it makes things easier to help me my discord username is sparktite#5131. Ill be taking a shower soon then ill be available all night.
> 
> ...


Video has been removed. 
Did you sort out your problem? 

Care to share with the group if you have?


----------



## ottawafro (Jun 25, 2022)

joshzstuff said:


> Ok, I've exhausted all other options to get the Move Transition to work consistently with more complex setups.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> There appears to be a breaking of the effect for SOME elements when I do certain types of transform editing.
> ...


I basically have to create an instance for every position when I use this plug to move my source around the screen.  
This filter I believe on keeps one set of coordinates so when you used REVERSE and exit the program if and if your source is at the cooridinate in the filter, will not recall the original move coordinates to reverse to .


----------



## Grumtastic (Jul 4, 2022)

ottawafro said:


> I basically have to create an instance for every position when I use this plug to move my source around the screen.
> This filter I believe on keeps one set of coordinates so when you used REVERSE and exit the program if and if your source is at the cooridinate in the filter, will not recall the original move coordinates to reverse to .
> 
> View attachment 84385


I figured out that it actually forgets the old location when changing scenes.
I was triggering fading out a sound level and then muting it, changing scenes and reverting it back afterwards.
I resolved this by choosing "Mute at End" in the Audio section and in Actions Next Move: Reverse, Next Move On: Move End.
It has the effect of fading out, muting, and fading back in whilst muted.
I do the same again, but unmute after the fade-out, and then fade in whilst unmuted, to get the reverse effect.

If you are moving things off-screen, perhaps you could employ a similar technique? Show the source moving off, hide it and put it back.
To reverse, move it off-screen, make it visible and then glide it back into position.

This won't solve all the problems but hopefully, it will give you an insight and help you find the resolution you are looking for.


----------



## Ssp Taicho (Jul 7, 2022)

Love the plugin, but has anyone found out a fix to the move filter not working after a PC restarts or boots back up the next day?


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 11, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.6.0



> Add blend mode support
> Add Move Action filter
> Add Move Video Capture Device filter
> View attachment 84779



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## segerlive (Jul 13, 2022)

I updated this and now all my move hotkeys and functions are gone. Many hours worth of work, awesome.


----------



## blueberrypoot (Jul 13, 2022)

For some reason, hotkeys no longer work for me. I can't get them to show up in the Hotkeys options at all, and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I've tried remaking my move sources, etc, i had it working before, but now no dice.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 13, 2022)

@segerlive and @blueberrypoot that is a bug. I should have a fix in a couple of hours.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 13, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.6.1



> fix hotkeys for move filters



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ottawafro (Jul 14, 2022)

For the Move Action , can SCENES be included in the Source List ?


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 14, 2022)

@ottawafro including scenes in that sources list is possible, but I encountered bugs when using the switch to scene hotkeys, that is why I left them out for now.


----------



## MattEatsMochi (Jul 15, 2022)

Hi I had a question regarding a move for values on scale, position and scale at the same time. I slowed it down so it's easier to see that the crop isn't keeping the same ease values as the other two in a similar way it would in a program like after effects.

https://twitter.com/MattEatsMochi/status/1547013091786838016?t=2WcyNJ40kJuHoQwZ8ZVXXw&s=19

Any idea what would be causing this and am I able to fix this with the current build of MT?

thx


----------



## lzhi6099 (Jul 15, 2022)

MattEatsMochi said:


> 嗨，我有一个关于同时在比例、位置和比例上移动值的问题。我放慢了速度，以便更容易看到作物没有保持与其他两个相同的缓动值，其方式与在后效果等程序中的方式相似。
> 
> https://twitter.com/MattEatsMochi/status/1547013091786838016?t=2WcyNJ40kJuHoQwZ8ZVXXw&s=19
> 
> ...


Edit transform  -positional alignment  center


----------



## MattEatsMochi (Jul 15, 2022)

lzhi6099 said:


> Edit transform  -positional alignment  center


Thanks for the suggestion, but unfortunately this still has the same issue of the image getting "too wide" in the middle of the transition (only half way so, but equally on both sides).


----------



## TomberWolf (Jul 17, 2022)

Hey,

It seems that my plugin is broken!?
My transitions filters wont's work anymore on scene switching. There is just a big fade.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 17, 2022)

@TomberWolf is the move transition still in your list of transitions?


----------



## Kamelot (Jul 18, 2022)

Any plan to support EOS Webcam Utility ?


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 18, 2022)

@Kamelot what kind of support do you want for the EOS webcam Utility? It does not sound to me like it has anything to do with moving things in OBS.


----------



## Kamelot (Jul 18, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Kamelot what kind of support do you want for the EOS webcam Utility? It does not sound to me like it has anything to do with moving things in OBS.


Same as for regular webcam or video source (brigthness, contrast, Hue, Saturation and sharpness), actually, if i choose it, there's no option available


----------



## MajorIncident (Jul 18, 2022)

Is it possible this will work in Streamlabs? I have put the files data and obs-studios in the streamlabs folders but do not see how to control the transitions.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 18, 2022)

@MajorIncident OBS plugins can not be loaded into Streamlabs Desktop without changes.


----------



## TomberWolf (Jul 21, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @TomberWolf is the move transition still in your list of transitions?


Oh, damn! That did the trick! I don't know why it was gone, but thanks for the hint.


----------



## Cojac (Jul 22, 2022)

Is there a way to adjust the anchor point of the source I'm adjusting so it's referencing the center of the image instead of the upper left corner? I haven't been able to find a way to do that.


----------



## Cojac (Jul 22, 2022)

Cojac said:


> Is there a way to adjust the anchor point of the source I'm adjusting so it's referencing the center of the image instead of the upper left corner? I haven't been able to find a way to do that.


Ended up figuring out a good work around using 3D transform that's easy to setup.


----------



## JK14 (Jul 23, 2022)

Is there a way to edit the Move Source Transformation filter with the Move Value Filter? When selecting Move Value Type "Typing" and Setting "Transform", I can change it but it only updates when I click on the Move Source Filter...


----------



## FlowMacAwesome (Jul 23, 2022)

Does exactly what it says, but I'm having an issue where OBS goes live as soon as my mic picks up.
When I end stream after it happens, I get several error messages pop up, all saying that they can't reach the server and that the stream key might not be the right one. After I delete the filter, everything works normally again.


----------



## Want To Learn (Jul 23, 2022)

YorVeX said:


> Any idea how to fix the issue that creating a roll animation cuts off the corners, because it is rolled within the original bounds of the source?
> 
> View attachment 83800


My thought would be to zoom  it smaller within the filter with Pan Zoom Rotate so that it's all there within the source then enlarge the source. Hope that helps!


----------



## YorVeX (Jul 25, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> My thought would be to zoom  it smaller within the filter with Pan Zoom Rotate so that it's all there within the source then enlarge the source. Hope that helps!


How the hell didn't I have this idea? Thanks a lot, works like a charm!


----------



## Want To Learn (Jul 26, 2022)

YorVeX said:


> How the hell didn't I have this idea? Thanks a lot, works like a charm!


Actually, we ALL overlook the obvious sometimes! Glad I could help! All the best to you!


----------



## awrebels (Jul 30, 2022)

any chance the typing transition text setting can be applied to read from file text? not just text sources with the manual entry. Basically it would be great if the filter could type out the text from the file on active, and untype on deactivate; or two filter states.


----------



## p0mz0r (Jul 31, 2022)

Did the bug where OBS crashes when using move as show/hide transition get reintroduced by any chance?
My SE.Live freezes intermittently when I'm getting a follow which triggers the display of a group source using move transition as show/hide. I will try streaming without this group today and see whether this changes anything, but the crashes happened around 2-4 times during a 3h stream


----------



## p0mz0r (Jul 31, 2022)

Since I can't edit. 
SE.Live version 22.3.5.805 based on OBS 27.2.4 on Win 10


----------



## Aeregabay (Aug 4, 2022)

Hello, my OBS crashed on the reversal of a move transition. I've attached the crashlog, can you help? thx


----------



## samuvelram (Aug 4, 2022)

Hi,
this plugin (2.6.1) not working with OBS 27.1.3 (64Bit). I mean not loading?


----------



## GentleGiant75 (Aug 6, 2022)

Hello, I just used move transition recently to toggle sources on and off with audio threshold and obs kept freezing after a while. It doesn't really crash thus no crash report, the recording/stream just stopped working and obs wouldn't respond. I suspect it's caused by the rapid toggling of sources sometimes, is there any way to help my case or it's just a lost cause? Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## DJFrANKyEHP (Aug 7, 2022)

@Exeldro Thanks you a lot for all the works in your plugins, and thanks a lot for this one that with imagination can be used to do very much things too.

I really love the way the transitions can be done and how soft the animation is once good configured and applied. I use it in all my 'Streams'.

NOTE: You are credited as 'Plug-ins Creator' at the credits of my 'Streams' at the end of them. ;)


----------



## iGamer4tv (Aug 7, 2022)

I have a bug: 

In the *Move Action, *under the *Source* list, I cannot see ALL of my scenes or sources. There is a random couple missing scenes and sources, I cant label it down to a specific reason why certain ones just dont show up. 

*but,*

if I manually type in the source name (takes a long. micro stutters after typing each letter) the source will show its filters in the Hotkey for me to adjust. Just very, very tedious! Hope you can fix this Exel!


----------



## Hundjager (Aug 9, 2022)

Greetings,

Quick question, does this plugin allow me to select a group of sources to be moved as a single unit? It seems like i would. but i can't seem to get groups to show up in the source drop down. Not sure what info i can provide to troubleshoot if this is an intended feature. onlything i can think of that might be out of the norm is that i am running OBS in portability mode. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FalsLea (Aug 9, 2022)

Anytime I try to use the move transition it OBS crashes, I have Streamelements and everything is up to date


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 9, 2022)

@FalsLea can you provide me a crash and session log file?


----------



## Hundjager (Aug 9, 2022)

Hundjager said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Quick question, does this plugin allow me to select a group of sources to be moved as a single unit? It seems like i would. but i can't seem to get groups to show up in the source drop down. Not sure what info i can provide to troubleshoot if this is an intended feature. onlything i can think of that might be out of the norm is that i am running OBS in portability mode. Thanks in advance.


Well I might have found the solution, Applying the filter to the scene seems to allow me to slect the group of sources. This is probably just me not initally understanding how to configure this plugin for this kind of movement, all my previous experience was movement during scene changes. Hopefully this solution is clear and everyone else who runs into it will find this as a quick solve. Thanks @Exeldro for another great piece of integration.


----------



## Andrea! (Aug 10, 2022)

(OBS 27.2.4 Portable Mode; Move Transition 2.6.1)
Hi,

I encountered the following problem:
When the transitions drop-down menu is opened, the item for adding Move Transition is not listed.
Although, in the source filters, there are all filters of Plugin.

I hope someone can help me.


----------



## p0mz0r (Aug 11, 2022)

FalsLea said:


> Anytime I try to use the move transition it OBS crashes, I have Streamelements and everything is up to date


I'm assuming this is when you're using the move transition as show/hide transition? After removing these, my StreamElements hasn't crashed any more (up to date version of both the plugin and the OBS fork)


----------



## Vubar (Aug 11, 2022)

Hi!  I'm having an issue also, but it's most likely I don't understand something.

I installed the move transition plugin and added a move transition. But I didn't get it working the way I intended so I removed that transition.

But now my normal fade transition is buggy, and on certain scenes it lags and then just cuts to the scene instead of fading as it always did.

Has anyone encountered this issue and resolved it?  Do I need to uninstall the plugin?  If so, how do I do that on Windows 11?

Please let me know what you need to know from me, thanks!


----------



## FalsLea (Aug 12, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @FalsLea can you provide me a crash and session log file?


----------



## FalsLea (Aug 12, 2022)

p0mz0r said:


> I'm assuming this is when you're using the move transition as show/hide transition? After removing these, my StreamElements hasn't crashed any more (up to date version of both the plugin and the OBS fork)


I actually haven't been I didn't even know that was an option until now, 

EDIT: actually does using the move transition as a filter count?


----------



## FalsLea (Aug 12, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @FalsLea can you provide me a crash and session log file?


----------



## ASchneider (Aug 12, 2022)

Hello @Exeldro! Sorry to bother you, again :) I'm trying to animate a couple of sources (now they are just regular image sources, as templates) to crop both sides only and animate it. It seems that the image is distorting quite a bit when moving the filter's values. Any ideas why this happens?

This is the main idea: https://streamable.com/o24jty

All of this is just to have some sort of dynamic outline outside the source.

Here's a vide showing the setup and filters applied: https://streamable.com/or1ft7

The problem happens only when the other next two filters applied, the crop filter to add a gap for the shader and the shader itself.

I've also tried disabling easing, no luck. Thanks a lot!


----------



## hydrilus (Aug 13, 2022)

Just an FYI for anyone having an issue with sources not matching from scene to scene even if they have the same name:

Apparently, if you do any of the quick transform options on a source from the Right Click > Transform menu (such as Fit to Screen/Stretch to Screen/Flip Horizontal/etc) but you haven't done the same for the source you want to match to in the other scene(s), then they won't match for the move transition.  (Actually just to be clear, I didn't test all of those options, only the Stretch To Screen one, so maybe it works for the others, but just something to be aware of).

Took me a while to figure this out, constantly changing scenes and changing one aspect at a time until it broke, and it stopped matching right when I did a "Stretch to Screen" option for the source.  Perhaps this has already been mentioned somewhere already, but, if not, I hope it helps someone. :)


----------



## Andrea! (Aug 13, 2022)

Andrea! said:


> (OBS 27.2.4 Portable Mode; Move Transition 2.6.1)
> Hi,
> 
> I encountered the following problem:
> ...




Hi,

I wrote a few days ago in the forum and I confirm that I have not yet been able to find a solution to the problem ..

I hope someone can help me.


----------



## Andrea! (Aug 14, 2022)

Andrea! said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wrote a few days ago in the forum and I confirm that I have not yet been able to find a solution to the problem ..
> 
> I hope someone can help me.


I managed to fix it, thanks anyway


----------



## ProperNev (Aug 15, 2022)

I am repeatedly crashing EVERY TIME when I reverse with a key bind. I have ctrl+= bound to do the zoom, then push it again to zoom out, and OBS crashes. Can someone look into these logs please? Any key bind does the same. I can click the "start" on the filter settings and go back and forth as much as I want, but when the key bind is pressed to go back, it crashes OBS. Start and stop triggers are set to none.


----------



## samuvelram (Aug 15, 2022)

Hi,
Windows 11's warning message is, this Movie transition installer plugin not safe to install.


----------



## sirconnor92 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hello. Having some trouble understanding the updated move transition override. 

Scenario 1. I have one scene with a data bar on it and I want it to slide out to the right when I change scenes and drop in from the top in that new scene and vice versa. But for some reason the bar is moving from the right to the top as if there is a matched scene even though no matched scene is established. 

Scenario 2. My camera moves as intended from my chat scene to my game scene. However, when a game is already present in my game screen, the game overrides or hides the camera transition so it just blinks in and out as if no movement was configured.


----------



## samathan (Aug 18, 2022)

hi, i downloaded this plugin mainly to be able to have some audio sources fade in-between scene transitions during livestreams.
for context, at the moment i only really need the "starting soon", "be right back", and "end" songs to fade in and out when switching scenes. i have only been able to figure out how to make the songs fade IN when switching INTO those scenes (start trigger = activate), but i still don't understand which settings to use to make the songs fade OUT when transitioning OUT of those scenes. i've tried many different start and stop trigger combinations, but so far i haven't gotten anything. if there are any specific things i need to do to have the scene songs fade OUT when exiting a scene, while still having the same songs be able to fade INTO those same scenes, please let me know! best regards!

EDIT: grammar mistakes, my apologies lol


----------



## 1Neil (Aug 21, 2022)

I see there were fixes for audio increasing in volume when a move is actioned.  I'm still having this issue.  I have an up-to-date version and am also on a brand new rig, although I imported my OBS etc.  I had this issue on the old rig too.


----------



## Bronmaiky (Sep 2, 2022)

Any version for OBS 28?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 2, 2022)

@Bronmaiky the current version and previous versions of the plugin should work without a problem on OBS 28


----------



## HigherAcer (Sep 2, 2022)

Note: Is working on OBS 28 here
Tested and works


----------



## thomaslfessler (Sep 4, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Bronmaiky the current version and previous versions of the plugin should work without a problem on OBS 28



Just reverified - the move transitions is not working in OBS v28.0 or 28.0.1 on MacOS Arm64.   Using a Arm64 build from May, it worked without issue.   Something must have changed in the OBS project since an early build that was compatible.  Thanks for your help.

Here's a link to my OBS Log: https://obsproject.com/logs/l8YuccWMoYJU_Eys


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 4, 2022)

@thomaslfessler arm support is not made for this plugin yet. You might have been using the x86 version of OBS before.


----------



## thomaslfessler (Sep 4, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @thomaslfessler arm support is not made for this plugin yet. You might have been using the x86 version of OBS before.


Someone in the mac forum compiled version 2.5.4 for use on arm64 Macos.    I've attached a copy of it for reference.  Unfortunately x86 transitions won't work with apple silicon mac's.   Do you have a timeline as I won't transition to v28 until your transition supports the platform.


----------



## Sowbug (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi guys. Unfortunately my OBS is crashing when i`m using the move source filters with a hotkey on a scene. I attached the crashlog and maybe you guys can help me out.


----------



## sushifur (Sep 4, 2022)

Having the same issue. Worked flawlessly until I updated to OBS 28, but now any Move filters triggered by hotkeys crash OBS.


----------



## LinkinBreak (Sep 5, 2022)

This might be a dumb question, but can this plugin work for a text layer? Every tutorial I see is to move an image or your video camera. I tried using it on a text layer and I can't get the transform data or get it to move anywhere. I'm probably missing something simple, but my brain just can't figure it out.


----------



## ShuyinBlitz (Sep 5, 2022)

Hey there, even though i'm reading it's working for OBS 28, I can't manage to make mine works.
Any tips/help someone?

I extracted the plugins in my obs-studio folder, still don't have it on the transitions scenes dock :(

Edit : I moved my obs-studio folder into program files x86, but it installed on program files before. I'm just used to check for my software on x86 that's why. Does it matters?


----------



## Bazim (Sep 5, 2022)

How can I move only with one scene from the folder?


----------



## brandonhull (Sep 6, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Bronmaiky the current version and previous versions of the plugin should work without a problem on OBS 28


I ran into an interesting problem. I installed this on OBS 28 and it worked great. Everything was perfect. I then downgraded OBS in order to be able to use other plugins that aren't supported with 28. Move disappeared. And now no matter how many times I try to reinstall it, the transition isn't reappearing anywhere.

Is there a folder I can clear out to try again. I've tried this for about 2 hours now, with no luck.


----------



## GrandAdmiralQuack (Sep 6, 2022)

I've noticed that when copying filters between different scenes, the positioning data and I believe other data is not moving over to the new scene. This is when doing a scene filter copy, i'm on version 27.2.4.


----------



## thomaslfessler (Sep 10, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @thomaslfessler arm support is not made for this plugin yet. You might have been using the x86 version of OBS before.


Thank you for the info @Exeldro.   Do you have a guesstimated timeframe on when you would be modifying the build script to include the output of a MacOS ARM64 build?


----------



## M_BreezyFM (Sep 11, 2022)

Hi,

I installed the plugin last night in order to set up a move source filter for my camera and it worked perfectly. However I've tested it today and now whenever I use my hotkey to reverse the action (moving the camera back to the left hand side of the screen) it causes OBS to crash. Has anyone had anything similar and know of a potential fix for this?

Crash log attached.


----------



## thomaslfessler (Sep 12, 2022)

Sharing a link of Move Transition version 2.6.1 compiled for MacOS.








						Release 2.6.1 · kilinbox/obs-move-transition
					

Move transition for OBS Studio. Contribute to kilinbox/obs-move-transition development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Download the plugin and unzip.
Right click on the OBS app - show package contents -> navigate to contents -> plugins. Drag 'move-transition.plugin' into the folder.   
Placing the plugin in the usual location does not seem to work.


----------



## FalsLea (Sep 12, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Bronmaiky the current version and previous versions of the plugin should work without a problem on OBS 28


I actually don't see the move transition at all on obs after updating, I even did a fresh re install and when I download the move transition it is nowhere to be found in OBS!


----------



## JusJayD (Sep 13, 2022)

Does this plugin work for OBS 28.1?


----------



## ShuyinBlitz (Sep 15, 2022)

Hello, it still doesn't work on obs 28.1 for me, I reinstalled through .exe and through .zip manually and the transition doesn't shows up.
I'm on windows, please thanks for your kind help :)


----------



## NOAverse (Sep 15, 2022)

thomaslfessler said:


> Sharing a link of Move Transition version 2.6.1 compiled for MacOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read this: https://obsproject.com/kb/obs-studio-28-plugin-compatibility


----------



## Bronmaiky (Sep 15, 2022)

The plugin crash when is used with use *hotkeys *and filter's next move is configured with reverse or other step.


----------



## thomaslfessler (Sep 16, 2022)

NOAverse said:


> Read this: https://obsproject.com/kb/obs-studio-28-plugin-compatibility


Not sure what your trying to get across, the thread is wrong.   While the developer of move transition did not release an apple silicon build with v28 compatibility, I posted a link to a version compiled by the community.

Want to see it in action?  This livestream was broadcast with v28.0.1 and the move transition on a Mac Studio Ultra.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBQnWcNuhe4


----------



## MofuD (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm having the same issue as other users where the hotkey for filters causes crash to desktop. Please advise!


----------



## Jacklifear (Sep 18, 2022)

Adding to the note, not showing up for me. While I didn't have it installed previous to v28.  There was a time a few months ago I just wasn't using it so I removed the files manually by a clean new install of 27.  I've installed it successfully before and it was working just fine.  It won't work since I've tried installing in v28.  I'm not saying it's incompatible as there are cases above of it working just fine.  But it definitely seems to have an issue with a subset of users who try to install it.

If there is a case where I'm doing something wrong, I'll be happy to figure out why.  But I'm doing what I've done in the past and getting different (or rather no?) results. So I'm just trying to add context to avoid this "But it's flagged compatible" kneejerk response. 

TEST 1:
- My original OBS 28.0.1 in standard mode (No move transition installed yet)
- Move Transition installed with zip download and dropping it into locations manually
- Verified VS Redist 2019 is up to date and accurate (It was)
RESULTS:
- No move transition in Scene Transition dock + icon
- No relevant filters visible
- No crashing, however.

TEST 2:
- New OBS 28.0.1 install from scratch in portable mode
- Move Transition installed with zip download and dropping it in relevant location
- VS Redist still verified from above
RESULTS:
- No change from above

TEST 3:
- Fresh OBS 28.0.1 install from scratch in portable mode
- Move transition installed with windows installer
RESULTS:
- No change from above


----------



## Jacklifear (Sep 18, 2022)

Jacklifear said:


> Adding to the note, not showing up for me. While I didn't have it installed previous to v28.  There was a time a few months ago I just wasn't using it so I removed the files manually by a clean new install of 27.  I've installed it successfully before and it was working just fine.  It won't work since I've tried installing in v28.  I'm not saying it's incompatible as there are cases above of it working just fine.  But it definitely seems to have an issue with a subset of users who try to install it.
> 
> If there is a case where I'm doing something wrong, I'll be happy to figure out why.  But I'm doing what I've done in the past and getting different (or rather no?) results. So I'm just trying to add context to avoid this "But it's flagged compatible" kneejerk response.
> 
> ...


Small update.  Rebooted with a windows update afterwards (Was in a productive mood with all of this testing) and it's showing up now.  I don't have a reason to explain why this worked or if the update was the resolutions (I've rebooted before as a test) No logical reason why this worked, but something in that worked.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 23, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.6.2



> OBS version 28
> add move for groups and nested scenes
> fix reverse by hotkey needs to be triggered twice



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## drewlinskii (Sep 23, 2022)

Not sure if this is an OBS issue or if it can be implemented into the Move Transition plugin, but I think an awesome feature would be to auto-detect any 'base canvas' resolution changes.

For example, I've recently been messing with setting up a 1440p base from the usual 1080p, and of course, all the sources will be left as they were on a 1080p canvas, and any Move Transition filters I have on auto-detect a canvas change, and automatically adjust to the new canvas. 

Would be a great QoL feature as it's very tedious to have to go through all the filters and re-adjust them.


----------



## mickyayger (Sep 23, 2022)

Hello Exeldro! I have been having issues with a streaming software I use lagging up, and I figured it is happening because of the Move Transition. I noticed that when I use the move transition, in my OBS log a new line appears called "Number of memory leaks: x". The more I use the move transition, the more memory leaks there are.

I use a streaming software called SAMMI. Whenever I use the move transition, each move/transition adds about 2 mb of memory to my SAMMI process, eventually freezing the program if it adds up too much. Just wondering if you would know anything about this and a possible fix!


----------



## pikuselu (Sep 25, 2022)

Hello! Is there any way to download an older version of the plugin? I'm specifically avoiding updating my OBS to v28 and the most recent version of the plugin doesn't seem to be compatible with 27.2.4
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## AfterglowAmpharos (Sep 25, 2022)

I agree with Pikuselu!
((Due to StreamFX stable release not working with OBS28, and StreamFX alpha causing the app to mess up,)) I'm ALSO rolling back to OBS 27.2.4.
When I install Move Transition, it doesn't show up as an option to add under Scene Transitions in OBS 27.2.4.
And when I looked in your github, the download link for older versions of Move Transition just link back to this page which only provides 2.6.2.
Could we figure out a way to make Move Transition work with OBS 27.2.4? Either a hotfix for the latest release, or maybe the older version would still do the trick?


----------



## Filip S (Sep 25, 2022)

I am still forced to stay behind using OBS 27.2.4 because of the NDI need (the camera uses) - I have even down graded windows 11 to windows10 because the NDI was not working stable on windows11.  but it looks like the newer  downstream-keyer have some problems with installation using windows OBS 27.2.4 (0.2.3 is working OK) but maybe it the same problem with older move-transsion maybe more compatible with 27.2.4 compared ith the new obs 28.

So where can I find older versions of the move trassions plugin for my OBS 27.2.4 windows ?


----------



## AfterglowAmpharos (Sep 25, 2022)

AfterglowAmpharos said:


> Could we figure out a way to make Move Transition work with OBS 27.2.4? Either a hotfix for the latest release, or maybe the older version would still do the trick?


Oh good news! I found the installer for move transition 2.6.1 in my recycle bin, and was able to get it back out. And I can confirm that it does work with OBS 27.2.4
If Exeldro doesn't get back to you (Filip and Pikuselu) about putting that version up for download, you could get in touch with me for the file. I assume this forum has DMs?


----------



## Filip S (Sep 25, 2022)

AfterglowAmpharos said:


> Oh good news! I found the installer for move transition 2.6.1 in my recycle bin, and was able to get it back out. And I can confirm that it does work with OBS 27.2.4
> If Exeldro doesn't get back to you (Filip and Pikuselu) about putting that version up for download, you could get in touch with me for the file. I assume this forum has DMs?



I may have found a link in the history on the site - so it looks like older versions are online ;)  using https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/history  thats nice so it may not be needed.
But it would be nice if the plugins was backward compatible sometimes - I only stay on the old 27 obs until a NDI is available ;)


----------



## Tonyturbo78 (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm having some issues here, watched several videos and guides on how to do this, but a simple move transition isn't working for my Webcam scene.  I want to move it to various corners on my stream at the press of a key on my streamdeck.  When I highlight my webcam source, add the "move source" filter, and then go to press "get transform" to assign a new position, the coordinates do not change.  Also, for some reason the eye remains greyed out like something isnt quite right. 

I have the webcam grouped, its the webcam and a border around the webcam.  Can anyone help please, it's absolutely driving me nuts, can feel my blood starting to boil here.


----------



## oneRaijin (Sep 30, 2022)

Hi, is there a way to download ver. 2.6.1? Im still on OBS 27.2.4 and when I download the current version, I don't seem to see the "move" stuff under filters and I'm just assuming it's because the Move Plugin I downloaded was meant for OBS 28? Im also assuming that ver. 2.6.1 is completely compatible w/ OBS 27.2.4
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dapperstache (Sep 30, 2022)

I've had an issue since the new version of OBS with matched sources becoming transparent when using the fade transition, despite matching sources of the same name being present in both scenes. The background should fade in and out, but everything else (my cam, my "set", etc) should remain opaque.


----------



## AfterglowAmpharos (Oct 1, 2022)

oneRaijin said:


> Hi, is there a way to download ver. 2.6.1?


See Filip S's post, two above yours


----------



## oneRaijin (Oct 2, 2022)

AfterglowAmpharos said:


> See Filip S's post, two above yours


I can't believe I missed that. thank you so fucking much.


----------



## oneRaijin (Oct 2, 2022)

Filip S said:


> I may have found a link in the history on the site - so it looks like older versions are online ;)  using https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/history  thats nice so it may not be needed.
> But it would be nice if the plugins was backward compatible sometimes - I only stay on the old 27 obs until a NDI is available ;)


thank you for this! I've been going crazy just trying to find the 2.6.1 ver. for OBS 27.2.4. I've stayed on OBS 27 for the same reason that NDI is still being worked on for OBS 28 haha


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 3, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.6.4



> Fix Move Source filter not able to trigger Move Action filter



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Celja (Oct 4, 2022)

I'm having an issue where I installed the move transition but nothing is showing up under my mic filters as an audio move. Is there something I might have missed or put in the wrong spot?


----------



## sethx (Oct 4, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 2.6.4
> 
> ...


Is there any ETA on the M1 mac version of this plugin? I'm holding off on upgrading just for this plugin, but 27 is still pretty sluggish on the M1. Many thanks for your great work!


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 5, 2022)

@sethx m1 is supported since version 2.6.2 of the plugin


----------



## sethx (Oct 5, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @sethx m1 is supported since version 2.6.2 of the plugin


Really? Every time I install it it doesn't show up in my transitions (or anywhere else for that matter). Are there separate installation instructions somewhere? Or perhaps I didn't clarify... Is it supported for M1 with OBS > v28? I've got it working well on 27 but doesn't show up anywhere when I install it  in version 28. It's also listed as in progress on the OBS 28 plugins compatibility list.


----------



## Celja (Oct 5, 2022)

Celja said:


> I'm having an issue where I installed the move transition but nothing is showing up under my mic filters as an audio move. Is there something I might have missed or put in the wrong spot?


Figured out the issue. I updated my OBS and got it working now


----------



## alexcreed (Oct 6, 2022)

Hi, I've been trying to install the plugin but it hasn't been installed correctly. Can someone please help???? I'm not sure if this is the plugin. I used to have it before and it would always work but recently when I reinstalled obs it didn't work.


----------



## alexcreed (Oct 6, 2022)

Celja said:


> I'm having an issue where I installed the move transition but nothing is showing up under my mic filters as an audio move. Is there something I might have missed or put in the wrong spot?


Im still having the same issue and I already updated my OBS as well. But there's no new updates.


----------



## alexcreed (Oct 6, 2022)

Neves_ said:


> Need Help, I installed the plugin using the installer for windows and checked to see if the files were installed but the "Add: Move" doesn't show up in obs neither in the logs.


same let me know if u ever found a solution please!


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 6, 2022)

Did you install it in the same directory your OBS is installed in? Is it showing in your OBS log file?


----------



## Jacklifear (Oct 6, 2022)

Hi, I'm noticing something odd in a drop down and I don't think this is working as intended. I'm not used to the "Move Value" part yet (learning that) and it may be just correct, but I'm not 100% sure. 

Steps to recreate:
1. Open FILTERS on SCENE
2. Create Filter "Move Value" in scene list of fliters
3. Filter >> (Any source I've selected so far)
4. Move Value Type >> Single Setting
5. Setting/Setting >> [Symptom]

It seems that the dropdown isn't properly filled out?  The blank spaces feel a bit odd. 
Symptom: https://i.gyazo.com/7c279ebd12a9cc43d0b6f1a2ed800c05.png

Second thing: 
Within Transform I only see the fields of "Format type" "Decimals" and "Value".  The tutorials I've seen online actually reference transform fields intuitively, but I think that they are simply out of date.  If this is working as intended, I'm looking for some really basic tutorial on how to simply set the x/y and other such coordinates of an existing source. My google-fu has not been successful yet to find one regarding these fields.


----------



## sukhpreetsaluja (Oct 9, 2022)

I think I found a bug so assume you are switching from scene A to scene B and scene B has scene A as a source while switching from scene A to scene B it will move the whole scene A out of the screen and then bring scene B to the screen.

Expected result:
While switching from scene A to B. Scene B sources except for the scene A source should move. It worked fine in the pervious version of the plugin


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 9, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.7.0



> remove restriction for same bounding box type for matching items
> don't create move transition for exact matching sources
> fix loading hotkey for move action



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## rusty1 (Oct 10, 2022)

When applying the hide and show move transition to a nested scene, all of its filters temporarily deactivate during the transition.


----------



## sukhpreetsaluja (Oct 10, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 2.7.0
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Update :D


----------



## Timboxyz (Oct 11, 2022)

Just updated from 2.6.1 to 2.7.0 and looking at the log it complains I have both versions loaded, i.e. installing 2.7.0 did not overwrite 2.6.1.
How do I get rid of the old version?


----------



## Timboxyz (Oct 11, 2022)

Timboxyz said:


> Just updated from 2.6.1 to 2.7.0 and looking at the log it complains I have both versions loaded, i.e. installing 2.7.0 did not overwrite 2.6.1.
> How do I get rid of the old version?


Delving into the filesystem it looks like 2.6.1 is installed in /Library/Application Support/.... and 2.7.0 in /Users/tim/Library/Application Support/...

Is it safe to just delete the former location?


----------



## darkos (Oct 12, 2022)

Hello. 
I'm using *OBS *in *27.2.3* version and i download this *move transition plugin* *2.7.0 *It is in obs-plugins folder both in 32bit and 64bit folders. But when i launch OBS program, plugins is not on the plugin list. 
I also have installed latest *vc_redist.x64.exe *installed. Is this any way fixable ??


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 13, 2022)

@darkos for OBS 27 use version 2.6.1 or lower of move transition


----------



## darkos (Oct 13, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @darkos for OBS 27 use version 2.6.1 or lower of move transition


Where i can find the file ?


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 13, 2022)

Move transition - History
					






					obsproject.com


----------



## Timboxyz (Oct 13, 2022)

Timboxyz said:


> Delving into the filesystem it looks like 2.6.1 is installed in /Library/Application Support/.... and 2.7.0 in /Users/tim/Library/Application Support/...
> 
> Is it safe to just delete the former location?


@Exeldro any thoughts​


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 14, 2022)

@Timboxyz deleting versions should not be a problem


----------



## brunoais (Oct 14, 2022)

Daniel_Ferraz said:


> If you use OBS for on Linux:
> 
> If you installed OBS via flatpack packages
> -> Plugins should be placed in ~/.var/app/com.obsproject.Studio/config/obs-studio/plugins directory


I try that but it's not working.
However, if I place the plugin in:
 /var/lib/flatpak/app/com.obsproject.Studio/current/active/files/lib/obs-plugins/
It works. However, that is modifying the flatpak installation itself
Any suggestions on how to make that work? Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## brunoais (Oct 14, 2022)

brunoais said:


> I try that but it's not working.
> However, if I place the plugin in:
> /var/lib/flatpak/app/com.obsproject.Studio/current/active/files/lib/obs-plugins/
> It works. However, that is modifying the flatpak installation itself
> Any suggestions on how to make that work? Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


NVM. I was placing the files in the wrong location.
It's the "move-transition" with the directory itself into the flatpak directory and not directly the bin into the obs-plugins directory.
Somehow, it did work inside obs the "/var".
Anyway, it's solved.


----------



## darkos (Oct 15, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Move transition - History
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. This version move transition plugin works perfectly.


----------



## CaptainKamikaZ (Oct 15, 2022)

Automatic Source Fade in/out​I have been trying to get a loop of fade in and fade out to work with a group of sources and a move action filter, but keep running into problems. Would anyone have any idea of how my sources fade in and out continuously so I don't have to use hotkeys?

I made fade in and fade out filters using Color correction and Move Value filters. That works without issue.

Then, I made Move Action 1 and Move Action 2. Move action 1 triggers Fade In, and Move Action 2 triggers Fade Out.

Move Action 1 End Move: Move Action 2 
Move Action 2 End Move: Move Action 1

I added delays that are long enough so there are no issues with the transitions.

When I set all of this up, it works perfectly. However, when I close OBS and open it again, the Move Action filters no longer function. Does anyone have any idea why this would happen?


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 15, 2022)

@CaptainKamikaZ what version of the plugin are you on? Move action should be fixed in the latest


----------



## turtlebox (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm trying to figure out a way to blur a display capture source when move transitioning to another scene, independent of it's previous scene.
Any suggestions?


----------



## CaptainKamikaZ (Oct 16, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @CaptainKamikaZ what version of the plugin are you on? Move action should be fixed in the latest


It was 2.6.1!  Thank you for catching that.  All is well now!  Thanks so much for the quick reply.


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 16, 2022)

@turtlebox the source can have a blur filter that is enabled by an move transition override filter and a move action filter


----------



## turtlebox (Oct 16, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @turtlebox the source can have a blur filter that is enabled by an move transition override filter and a move action filter


Ahh I see, that should work -- thank you for the help!


----------



## JK14 (Oct 17, 2022)

Feature request: When I use websocket to change the Transformation_Text it only updates when clicking on the filter. It would be nice to be able to change this without having to click on the filter to update the values.


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 17, 2022)

@JK14 don't update Transformation_Text, but set the settings you need to change. Transformation_Text is split up into a lot of settings when saved.


----------



## JK14 (Oct 17, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @JK14 don't update Transformation_Text, but set the settings you need to change. Transformation_Text is split up into a lot of settings when saved.


How can I change the settings?



> {
> "requestType": "SetSourceFilterSettings",
> "requestData": {
> "sourceName": "(OP) 1",
> ...


so this is how I can change the values? How can I change single values?


----------



## turtlebox (Oct 17, 2022)

Would you ever consider adding a feature to activate or disable filters?


----------



## FitzFuchs (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi. Great plugin, I love to use it.
I use OBS 28.0.3 with Move Transition 2.7.0 on Windows 10, latest Version with newest drivers and updates.
But now a have a weird problem. OBS is very slow at starting. Up to 30 seconds. 

I tried everything and after setting up a fresh OBS portable version and importet my scene collections one after another, I found the problem. Move transition.

When I create the scenes in my scene collection new from scratch, everything works fine, even with a move transition fresh created. But when I import an old scene collection, with the old settings, OBS is very slow. I get a no response with greyed out OBS window when I start to stream or record. After 20 secondes OBS works again, with the stream and/or recording started. 
It is very slow when i want to switch betwen scene collection as well. 

I always update my OBS via autoupdate and manually update move transition. So my move transition settings in my old OBS Scene collections are always the same. Maybe there are some old settings in my old scene collection that causes the problem?

My problem can be easy reproduced. Just import my old scene collection .json in an fresh OBS installation or portable version. And of course with the move transition plugin installed. After the OBS Stars way slower and switching scene collections is very slow as well. And if you start recording, OBS hangs for 20 seconds. 

Is this problem new, or maybe an old one and there is already a easy solution?


----------



## FitzFuchs (Oct 17, 2022)

FitzFuchs said:


> Hi. Great plugin, I love to use it.
> I use OBS 28.0.3 with Move Transition 2.7.0 on Windows 10, latest Version with newest drivers and updates.
> But now a have a weird problem. OBS is very slow at starting. Up to 30 seconds.
> 
> ...


Please ignore this message, I can't delete it anymore.
It was my fault. My old json config files from my old scene collections are up to 50 MB big. After exporting them again, there are only 143 KB or less small.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## tgis (Oct 19, 2022)

Hey,
I ran into issues. For some reason when I use the 2.7.0 Installer which is marked for Version 25.0 or newer (I'm on 27.2.4) it's not loaded and the log files have the following entry:


> 16:34:49.820: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/move-transition.dll' not loaded


Help is appreciated :)

Edit:
My System is Windows 11 x64 and I have a custom installation directory set to "D:\OBS Studio\obs-studio".
I tried manual install and the windows installer


----------



## LeBlux (Oct 21, 2022)

Hi exeldro
thanks for all your awesome plugins
I was asking myself if a " Pause " filter in adition to move source / move value could be doable , that way we could pause a a move Duration , would need to be triggered again to continue the actual move ...

Pause filter would be usable only if a move source or move value is already set , and it would look for other moves to trigger it ...
that would be really great !

I use it for the spotify to streamer bot extension for the progress bar , the only issue is if I pause the current song, It keep moving until the end of the duration ...


----------



## DocMurdoc (Oct 22, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @darkos for OBS 27 use version 2.6.1 or lower of move transition


Thank You Exeldro, I ran into this problem that I downloaded the newest version of the Move Transition and lost all my existing Move Transitions and I could not figure out why... I was on OBS 27.2.4 and not 28.   Keep up the GREAT work you do for the community.


----------



## MartinBrieger (Oct 22, 2022)

There is a slight inconvenience I experienced with TransitionMove, but that might as well exist with other plug-ins.
If you have a Hot-Key (Say "1") and you change a numeric value in TransitionMove containing "1" the HotKey gets triggered and OBS crashes. OBS 28, latest UBUNTU.
Further - and maybe I have just not been able to figure that out yet - a really cool thing would be to stop a scene. Stop or Pause.
The auto run feature when loading OBS is (for me) annoying as heck.
The point of a Pause or Stop would be to insert additional Moves or Filters at that Point of a Scene, resize Windows and what have you.


----------



## MartinBrieger (Oct 22, 2022)

LeBlux said:


> Hi exeldro
> thanks for all your awesome plugins
> I was asking myself if a " Pause " filter in adition to move source / move value could be doable , that way we could pause a a move Duration , would need to be triggered again to continue the actual move ...
> 
> ...


I second the Pause. That would be truly helpful.


----------



## reddprime (Oct 26, 2022)

Hi all, This has probably already been answered, but I am not finding it.
I use the move transition to move between my normal webcam and a larger version. 

Can someone walk me through how to get this right with the updates? 
Running the latest version of the plugin and OBS.


----------



## Grumtastic (Oct 27, 2022)

reddprime said:


> Hi all, This has probably already been answered, but I am not finding it.
> I use the move transition to move between my normal webcam and a larger version.
> 
> Can someone walk me through how to get this right with the updates?
> Running the latest version of the plugin and OBS.


Add a "Move Source" filter to the Scene containing the source you want to transform.
Put the Source in the enlarged position, and click Get Transform.
Reset the Source back to its original smaller position.

Optional:
In the actions section change Next Move to Reverse
Next Move on to Hotkey
Every time you activate the filter, the source will toggle between both positions, but you must leave it at the smaller position before you leave the scene, or create a reset filter.

Hope that helps?


----------



## Grumtastic (Oct 27, 2022)

I was experimenting with an idea to create a firework animation using the Move Value random transform on a Move Source to put the firework in random positions on the screen. I can set the Min/Max values but they don't seem to change anything. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Chip_Brewster (Oct 27, 2022)

I have been using an older version of this for quite a while, but with my update to OBS 28 I went through and updated all of my plugins.  Now OBS / the move transition is reading a scene source as two different sources.  It was not doing this in whatever previous version I was using.  Now all of my nested scenes disappear and appear every scene change...  Did a setting change that I missed or is this a bug / error?  I LOVE this tool (and pretty much everything Exeldro does!) and I definitely want to keep using it!


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 27, 2022)

@Chip_Brewster nested scenes matching has indeed changed. In the coming version that is an option you can disable. You can test that version by downloading it from GitHub: https://github.com/exeldro/obs-move-transition/actions/runs/3329324277


----------



## Chip_Brewster (Oct 27, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Chip_Brewster nested scenes matching has indeed changed. In the coming version that is an option you can disable. You can test that version by downloading it from GitHub: https://github.com/exeldro/obs-move-transition/actions/runs/3329324277


Glad it's not me just messing things up.  Thanks for letting me know!  Big fan :)


----------



## Zedlog (Oct 28, 2022)

For OBS 28 it is a scam. All Files of Installer or Manual is not for the new ProgramData folder. OBS 28 read only on this.


----------



## djayvi (Oct 28, 2022)

There is version off this plugin to Streamlabs OBS? or something alike?


----------



## Grumtastic (Oct 29, 2022)

djayvi said:


> There is version off this plugin to Streamlabs OBS? or something alike?


Unfortunately, Streamlabs doesn't allow plugins (unless you want to pay a subscription for them). You can either try taking it up with them or do what I did and make the transition to OBS Studio, which is what Streamlabs was originally based on.
Given you can import Streamlabs into OBS Studio, why not give it a try and see if you like the land of free plugins?
If you don't like it, you can always uninstall it and carry on using Streamlabs. :)


----------



## reddprime (Oct 31, 2022)

Grumtastic said:


> Add a "Move Source" filter to the Scene containing the source you want to transform.
> Put the Source in the enlarged position, and click Get Transform.
> Reset the Source back to its original smaller position.
> 
> ...


putting "move source" filter on the scene, is done.
I am not sure what you mean with get transform, there is nothing that appears for me with that option. The webcam is on on scene, then there are two scenes with the difference size webcams, do I do that on those two?


----------



## CrimsonInfernox (Oct 31, 2022)

Hi @Exeldro, this looks great but I'm having a bit of trouble with installation, sorry if there's a FAQ for this somewhere, I'm not used to this forum.




I think I've followed your setup instructions correctly but when I look on OBS 28 to add a transition all I have are Fade, Cut, Global Transition and Stinger. I've installed it in what I believe is the correct path so from here I'm struggling to see what I have done wrong.


----------



## CrimsonInfernox (Oct 31, 2022)

CrimsonInfernox said:


> Hi @Exeldro, this looks great but I'm having a bit of trouble with installation, sorry if there's a FAQ for this somewhere, I'm not used to this forum.
> View attachment 88198
> 
> I think I've followed your setup instructions correctly but when I look on OBS 28 to add a transition all I have are Fade, Cut, Global Transition and Stinger. I've installed it in what I believe is the correct path so from here I'm struggling to see what I have done wrong.
> ...


Worked it out, my C:/ folder path wasn't correct, tweaked the installation path and it worked. Sorry for the ping.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 5, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.7.1



> add option to move source audio balance
> View attachment 88395
> make matching nested scenes an option
> View attachment 88396



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Grumtastic (Nov 7, 2022)

reddprime said:


> putting "move source" filter on the scene, is done.
> I am not sure what you mean with get transform, there is nothing that appears for me with that option. The webcam is on on scene, then there are two scenes with the difference size webcams, do I do that on those two?


Sorry for the delay getting back to you.

Get Transform is on the filter options. Physically move the source where you want it to go, and click Get Transform (this is now recorded).
Move the source back to its starting position.

When you trigger the Move, the source always moves to the recorded position.

You may create 2 separate Move filters for both positions, or you can get it to toggle by using the Reverse option down the bottom of the filter settings.

Hope that helps


----------



## RoyceRemix (Nov 9, 2022)

@Exeldro First of all, this plugin is amazing, and the degree of flexibility you've built in is fantastic. Thank you so much for your work on it!

One question: How difficult would it be to add a feature to "return to last?"  So every time a move source filter moves a source, it first stores the starting transforms, and if then another filter is set to "return to last" (rather than a specific transform) it goes to the saved ones.  This would be great for being able to freely move a source around by hand in obs, and then have it able to go to a preset location and also return (without having to set up a specific filter for every new location)  Thanks for your time and hard work


----------



## Radium2k7 (Nov 12, 2022)

Hey guys, there are some news about progress of the Apple Silicon Version? I love this plugin very much, used it on my Intel MacBook, but since switch to M1 Device I can't use it anymore... very sad about it... :( 

thank you for your efforts!!


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 12, 2022)

@Radium2k7 since version 2.6.2 of the plugin M1 is supported


----------



## Radium2k7 (Nov 13, 2022)

@Exeldro but not with OBS 28, or?


----------



## Radium2k7 (Nov 13, 2022)

mhhh, maybe that page needs an update... I will try...


----------



## Drunkula (Nov 16, 2022)

Using OBS 28.1.2 in admin mode.  I've been using the move source filter on a group to move an image and get transition always returns zero.  Any moves are always relative and about ten times the actual value, so pos x: 1.000 would move it 10 pixels to the right every time.

Using the filter on a scene works fine but I'm programatically duplicating items and then want to trigger move source filters on them that would be automatically in place when I duplicate a groups.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 24, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.7.2



> Fix transition for sources that rotate more than 90 degrees
> Move Video Capture Device enable move per property
> View attachment 89089



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## lekwmiller (Nov 25, 2022)

@Exeldro I Just watched Nuttys video on the work you are doing on the Move plugin to control the insta360 link. I am very interested and have an interest in using this camera as a remotely controlled PTZ camera. In your development do you see this becoming a possibility? I do not know what it would look like. I am thinking of some sort of mouse input or joystick input remotely to control the camera from an off site location.  Thoughts?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 25, 2022)

@lekwmiller technically that is possible, but not with this plugin at the moment. At the moment it allows you to move to as many presets (move filters) as you want in the duration you set. For what you want you would make move 2 degrees to the right instead of move to 10 degrees.
The relative movements for video capture devices is something that is in my list to add.
To do it from an off site location you can look into enabling filters via obs-websocket what can be done via lots of different programs.


----------



## Grumtastic (Nov 26, 2022)

Hi @Exeldro, just a suggestion:

I've recently been using VDO ninja to broadcast the games of other players on my stream. My game source is in the lower right quadrant, and it is slightly bigger than my friend's sources in the other 3 quadrants.
What I would like to do is highlight one of my friend's sources by swapping mine with theirs.
Where it gets messy would be if I then want to highlight a different friend's source rather than go back to the default view.
I now have to move 3 sources to different locations and of course, the system won't know which of my friend's sources were moved the last time.

3 possible solutions present themselves.
1. Create distinct groups of Move filters that are called either consecutively, or concurrently. This would be messy to set up, but wouldn't require changing the existing plugin.
2. Add a feature to the move filter where you can select to move multiple sources to different locations (A bit like creating a scene, although OBS doesn't like you creating multiple scenes capturing the game, so I want to do this in 1 scene).
3. Add a feature to choose a source based on its dimensions and location and then move it to a new location. (This would be an elegant solution and it wouldn't replace the existing choose the source by name which would be the default; However, I don't know if it is doable from a coding point of view.)

I love this product and I currently have the countdown, chatting, game, and outro "scenes" all in 1 scene - I just move the source components. I do have a couple of overlay scenes too. (I'm already using option 1 to the max for this, but option 2 would make life a lot easier! lol)


----------



## shibetpc (Nov 28, 2022)

Just wanted to say thanks for implementation of camera PTZ movement.  It took me by surprise to see it mentioned when I had been looking for that very feature for my camera for some time.  Works a treat on the OBSbot Mini, eliminating the need for me to have to open the OBSbot app while livestreaming, (which is clunky and messes with the keyboard).   Eagerly awaiting the relative PTZ movements as well.  I really appreciate your work.  I'm using most of your plugins and they just keep getting better.  Your work anticipates the needs of the community and vastly improves workflow.  Cheers!


----------



## Practical (Dec 7, 2022)

Azrael128 said:


> Is the "Move source" filter supposed to work in studio mode? It seems to only move the source in the Preview, not in the actual broadcast scene. Or am I missing something?


I am also trying to figure out how to make this work in studio mode for live multi-camera productions. Has anyone produced any tutorials about this?


----------



## Grumtastic (Dec 7, 2022)

Practical said:


> I am also trying to figure out how to make this work in studio mode for live multi-camera productions. Has anyone produced any tutorials about this?



Each Move Source filter only works on the scene it is on. It doesn't care whether the source is being displayed on Preview or Program.

I'm guessing the issue you may have is more likely with activating the filter. If you are manually activating it from the filter list on OBS, it will only apply to the Preview screen. 

I personally use a Stream Deck to trigger the filters. If you don't have a Stream Deck there are other ways to trigger the filter, including setting up a Hotkey in the OBS settings for each. (The Andi Lippi video covers how to do that on the front page)

You'll need to give more information if this doesn't help, but I hope it does. :)


----------



## Practical (Dec 9, 2022)

Grumtastic said:


> I'm guessing the issue you may have is more likely with activating the filter. If you are manually activating it from the filter list on OBS, it will only apply to the Preview screen.


Thanks! I believe you have identified the issue more accurately. I kept looking for a way to activate Move Source as a transition. I'll give the hotkey/Stream Deck approach a try.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 10, 2022)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.8.0



> Move Transition
> add Source Clone matching
> add Source Mirror matching
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Unmemorable Ham (Dec 14, 2022)

I have two scenes. Both of them have many of the same sources. But only some of them are moving. I have my gameplay capture that I want to move transition to the same source that I have in another scene, except in the other scene it is in a group and has some StreamFX filters to skew it and put it at an angle. Does the move transition not work if the source is in a group or have filters on it manipulating the way it looks? I can't figure it out and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## ottawafro (Dec 14, 2022)

Unmemorable Ham said:


> I have two scenes. Both of them have many of the same sources. But only some of them are moving. I have my gameplay capture that I want to move transition to the same source that I have in another scene, except in the other scene it is in a group and has some StreamFX filters to skew it and put it at an angle. Does the move transition not work if the source is in a group or have filters on it manipulating the way it looks? I can't figure it out and it's driving me crazy.


Doesn't work to match sources when in groups in different scenes.


----------



## iGamer4tv (Dec 16, 2022)

Hey @Exeldro,

Is End Delay bugged or are you supposed to half your timings for it?

Im on 2.8.0 on OBS 28, I tried different plugin versions and OBS versions.

*THE ISSUE:

1. If I add a 2000ms End Delay to a move source with a 500ms duration (no start delay), and have a Reverse trigger at the end, in theory the total time it should take to complete the whole filter should be 3000ms if im understanding end delay correctly.

2. my 2000ms delay has turned into about double the timing around 4-5000 ms THEN the Reverse trigger starts? 

Am I using End Delay incorrectly or is it bugged? I thought you should know! Hope it gets fixed or I understand how to use it correctly! 

Thank you! *


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 16, 2022)

the reverse option does not only reverse the move, but also the delays


----------



## iGamer4tv (Dec 16, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> the reverse option does not only reverse the move, but also the delays


THAT MAKES much more sense! thank you for clarifying!


----------



## BeardedWonder (Dec 16, 2022)

Is there a way to have the move plugin make a transition when a text file is updated? Like a scoreboard changes from 1 to 2 and the text slides up and the 2 slides up from the bottom or 1 slides up and 2 is underneath?


----------



## ItsDaveMars (Dec 17, 2022)

Fantastic Plugin!  One quick question, when using move sources to transition a camera from one side of the screen to the other, is there any way to have the camera appear in a default position when coming back to that scene?  For example, I have move source filters applied to a scene that position the camera in each of the four corners, moves triggered by Stream Deck buttons. If I leave the scene with the camera in the bottom right, and return to that scene the camera is in the same position.  Is there a setting to have the camera appear in the top left corner each time the scene is triggered anew?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 17, 2022)

@ItsDaveMars you can have move source filter that triggers when a the scene become active to reset it


----------



## SteveC (Dec 28, 2022)

Radium2k7 said:


> @Exeldro but not with OBS 28, or?


Same here move transition not showing up on MAC M1 OBS ver 28.1.2. after install.
Will next version of OBS fix this or is this an update to the plugin?


----------



## Faeriewolf (Dec 28, 2022)

Hihi! So I ran into an issue I haven't seen yet? I got everything installed correctly and tried it out after following a tutorial, and it worked beautifully the first time around, but I went back to edit where the zoom in is located (I needed it to be able to be seen on screen) and every time afterwards, when I preview the zoom, the picture flies up into the right corner out of sight, and I have no idea why. Hopefully there's a clear answer <3

Update: I... think I know what it's doing? I think like, whatever position the top corner is at, it's just shrinking into that top corner out of sight, tested a shrink this time just to see. Anyone have a fix for this or know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 28, 2022)

@Faeriewolf not sure what is happening, can you (screen) record it for me to see?


----------



## Faeriewolf (Dec 28, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Faeriewolf not sure what is happening, can you (screen) record it for me to see?






Also attached my Transform settings


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 28, 2022)

@Faeriewolf that transform is indeed top left out of frame 0 size, try setting the correct transform again


----------



## Faeriewolf (Dec 28, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Faeriewolf that transform is indeed top left out of frame 0 size, try setting the correct transform again


Huh, for some reason it was changing to 0,0 before, idk why, it works finally! Thank you!


----------



## huedoku (Dec 29, 2022)

Hey all, it looks like Move as a transition is now built in to OBS as a default option. Is that right? If so, how is the plugin different?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 30, 2022)

@huedoku Move Transition is not part of OBS without having the plugin installed.


----------



## SonnySharp (Jan 2, 2023)

@Exeldro I'm running into an OBS crash when using Move Action to enable source visibility after another source is Activated. What I'm doing is enabling a source with the Move Action filter, which is set to enable another source 3 seconds later. It works fine on the first run, but once I hide the sources and try again, it crashes. The first source does have a stinger show transition. It crashes right at the 3s mark when the second source is being enabled.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 3, 2023)

@SonnySharp do you have an OBS crash log file for me?


----------



## Exeldro (Friday at 4:01 PM)

Exeldro updated Move transition with a new update entry:

Version 2.8.1



> allow moves with duration 0
> fix move transition matching items don't show when the scene has not been loaded before



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## bimo2512 (Saturday at 11:20 AM)

Thread 'problem when selecting one of multi audio source at PIP' https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/problem-when-selecting-one-of-multi-audio-source-at-pip.162774/

Hi all,
My name Bimo just newbie from indonesia
I have problem when selecting one of multi audio source at PIP

Just try to make scene (scene name PIP):
picture in picture with 3 mirorred video (stream FX plugin)
source name ( video 1, video 2, video 3)

Duplicate scene PIP to make move transisition (scene name PIP2)
Have Same video and audio source between them

Unfortunatelly failed when try to switch audio source

Scene PIP with audio from video 1 active
and muted audio from video 2

Scene PIP 2 with audio from video 2 active
And muteb audio from video 1

Please give me solution for this condition..
Thanks..


----------



## YoungShadow14 (Tuesday at 10:34 PM)

Hey Exeldro! You are awesome. I had a small suggestion about the location of the "Preview Transition". Could you possibly fixate the button next to the "Defaults", "Ok" and "Cancel" buttons, so it is viewable when scrolling to make adjustments to the transition?


----------



## Exeldro (Yesterday at 7:27 AM)

@YoungShadow14 that would be something that needs to change in obs itself, not in the plugin, but I will give it a try.


----------



## reydiaz68 (Today at 11:09 AM)

Tengo OBS 29, instale, pero no veo funcion alguna, mantiene la transicion basica....alguna sugerencia?


----------



## SteveC (Today at 1:12 PM)

NOTE: the move-transition-2.8.0-macos-arm64.pkg Installer for M1 Mac does place the plug-in into the plug-in folder.  Not sure where it is going. To see all plug-installed  in OBS, in this case version 29 OBS on MAC. Go to the Application folder right click on the OBS app and choose "Show Package Contents" this will list the plug-in files.   Not certain where the installer puts the Move transition plug-in?  Any ideas so I can copy it over to the OBS plug-in folder for the M1 Mac?


----------



## SteveC (Today at 1:34 PM)

SteveC said:


> NOTE: the move-transition-2.8.0-macos-arm64.pkg Installer for M1 Mac does place the plug-in into the plug-in folder.  Not sure where it is going. To see all plug-installed  in OBS, in this case version 29 OBS on MAC. Go to the Application folder right click on the OBS app and choose "Show Package Contents" this will list the plug-in files.   Not certain where the installer puts the Move transition plug-in?  Any ideas so I can copy it over to the OBS plug-in folder for the M1 Mac?
> 
> View attachment 90566
> 
> ...



NOTE: the move-transition-2.8.0-macos-arm64.pkg Installer for M1 Mac does place the plug-in into a plug-in folder Located  in the Library>Application Support>obs-studio directory.  (see image below.) But is not being recognized by OBS after restarting OBS.


----------



## SteveC (Today at 2:00 PM)

UPDATE:
NOTE: the move-transition-2.8.0-macos-arm64.pkg Installer for M1 Mac *does *place the plug-in into the plug-in folder. it is going to
Library>Application support > obs-studio.

To see other plug-installed in OBS, in this case version 29 OBS on MAC. Go to the Application folder right click on the OBS app and choose "Show Package Contents" this will list the plug-in files. Is the installer so-pose to put it there?  In either case its not working on MAC M1 with version OBS version 29.

*UPDATE:* Working. Under the Scene transition button click on the + button and move menu will show up.


----------

